# New Shoes Thread



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Now that the revamped forum makes picture upload incredibly user friendly let's start a new shoes thread. Got some new shoes? Post some pics! Everyone loves pic threads and everyone loves shoes so it's the best of both worlds.

I'll start.

These are a birthday present from my wife from last week.

Gaziano & Girling Kensington
GG06 Last
Vintage Oak


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

These were my birthday present to myself last week (last week was a good week!).

Edward Green Inverness
888 last
Burgundy Antique


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Two winning pairs there good sir.


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

Very nice. Reminds me I need to buy a new pair soon.


----------



## jtbing (Jun 6, 2017)

Very nice! My loafers have finally reached the point of no return, so I'm going to be shopping this week and should have some pictures to post soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Love those G&Gs, CLT!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I officially have shoe envy, @CLTesquire! How am I supposed to follow that?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Two handsome new pair(s) and a loving and generously giving better half to boot. A birthday just can't get much better than that! CLTesquire, may you long wear those new shoes and may you do so only in good health.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Nice kicks CLT.

While not anywhere near the same category of shoes, I. Received an e-mail today that an MTO Meermin just shipped. I wonder what they are. It's been so long it will be a surprise. I think they are navy double monk boots, but I'll know for sure soon.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

jtbing said:


> Very nice! My loafers have finally reached the point of no return, so I'm going to be shopping this week and should have some pictures to post soon!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I look forward to seeing some pics!



drlivingston said:


> I officially have shoe envy, @CLTesquire! How am I supposed to follow that?


Ha. I'm hoping you'll follow it anyway. There are many beautiful shoes in the world that aren't super expensive English shoes. The majority of my collection is Bonafe and Vass after all.



momsdoc said:


> Nice kicks CLT.
> 
> While not anywhere near the same category of shoes, I. Received an e-mail today that an MTO Meermin just shipped. I wonder what they are. It's been so long it will be a surprise. I think they are navy double monk boots, but I'll know for sure soon.


Surprise shoes sound fun. This is a situation that would only happen to you. :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

CLT - of course you start this thread just after Paul Stuart announces a 60% off sale on a large number of their shoes - doubling down on temptation . . . :crazy:


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

upr_crust said:


> CLT - of course you start this thread just after Paul Stuart announces a 60% off sale on a large number of their shoes - doubling down on temptation . . . :crazy:


Get yourself something nice @upr_crust ...you deserve it! And we want pictures!


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

CLTesquire said:


> Get yourself something nice @upr_crust ...you deserve it! And we want pictures!


Of course you want pictures - the more shoe porn, the merrier! :amazing:


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

Shoes were purchased - photos will be taken later this week, when it cools off, and one can dress up without sweltering. For the record, there was a selection of high-end shoes on sale at 60% off that, from what I can discern, were Gaziano & Girling, (I mentioned Edward Green or Gaziano & Girling to the department manager, and he said "yes", without qualifying which maker, but which, after a short Google image search, would apparently be G & G). Unhappily, the last on which they were made on the MH71 last, which is at variance with the shape of my foot, making the potential expenditure not worth it.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

I had heard there were good prices on G&G models carried by Paul Stuart. Sad to hear the last doesn't fit your foot. Someone told me all of the G&G shoes carried at Paul Stuart were on the TG73 last. I guess that was incorrect.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

CLTesquire said:


> I had heard there were good prices on G&G models carried by Paul Stuart. Sad to hear the last doesn't fit your foot. Someone told me all of the G&G shoes carried at Paul Stuart were on the TG73 last. I guess that was incorrect.


If you have definitive info on the last model used for Paul Stuart's G&G's, I would take your word over my own - I was doing guesswork from photos on Google with reference to the various lasts for G&G.

As for the price reductions, $569 down from about $1400 is a most pleasant discount.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow - great price!


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Paul Stuart shoes are excellent and during their semi annual sales, very well discounted. 

If one knows what to look for, some excellent brands can be had at prices not often found otherwise. 

I, too, got that email. I believe it was only good instore on Mad Ave. I wonder when they'll be done with the remodeling.


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

These are not as nice as the first couple of shoes we started out with. But they're new. And they're different. And we haven't had a picture of new shoes today.
Here are my Allen Edmonds Saukville boots.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

upr_crust said:


> If you have definitive info on the last model used for Paul Stuart's G&G's, I would take your word over my own - I was doing guesswork from photos on Google with reference to the various lasts for G&G.
> 
> As for the price reductions, $569 down from about $1400 is a most pleasant discount.


Like you, I had thought they were all on MH71. But folks at TOF said all of the models were TG73. That was a dealbreaker for me as that last just looks too narrow and confining. Incredible price though.

I did email Paul Stuart this exact question but never received a response.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

SG_67 said:


> Paul Stuart shoes are excellent and during their semi annual sales, very well discounted.
> 
> If one knows what to look for, some excellent brands can be had at prices not often found otherwise.
> 
> I, too, got that email. I believe it was only good instore on Mad Ave. I wonder when they'll be done with the remodeling.


The remodeling is in its final stages - the main floor in front is done, and the staircase is back available. It's all supposed to be done by early October. The lighting and the plasterwork have been improved, and the woodwork refreshed, and new carpeting, but the "bones" of the place are still the same.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ that's good to know. Thanks. 

We plan on going there in mid October so I'll make it a point to stop in.


----------



## CMT (Mar 11, 2014)

mreams99 said:


> Allen Edmonds Saukville boots.
> View attachment 17602


I like those. AE had them available for an extremely reasonable cost and they strike me as a very sharp casual boot. Are they comfortable?

It's been a somewhat slow year for me. I started out with my first shell loafer, an unlined Rancourt pinch penny with Vibram mini-lug sole, in January.

All pics/writeup




























7 months in and I'm surprised by their relatively roll-free look. A few days on shoe trees seems to diminish a lot of the evidence of wear.



















I really like them as casual loafers. The deep, rich brown works perfectly in my wardrobe and the comfort and traction of the Vibram sole rocks - enough so for me to order another pair of shoes from Rancourt with the same sole, but those are another story altogether.

I hope the week is finding everyone well, as always.


----------



## RaulM (Sep 5, 2016)

Those are pretty!!


----------



## CMT (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks Raul!

The second Rancourts were a Reed boat shoe in unlined caramel shell cordovan, also with a Vibram mini-lug sole.

All pics/writeup














































2 months in and showing similar wear to the loafers:



















I've been a loafer and boat shoe guy my whole life. I guess I can blame my father since Bass Weejuns and Sebago Docksides are the first shoes I remember wearing. Loafers, boat shoes and handsewns are my preferred summer footwear but I also live in warm areas so I am able to get away with a lot.

Shell boat shoes have been on my radar since Rancourt offered them through Brooks Brothers a few years back, and once I got started with shell cordovan shoes and boots I knew I'd own a pair some day.

I'm the first to admit that they make zero sense. They will never see a boat nor any sort of water if I can help it, but they will see a lot of wear going forward and I smile (and maybe quietly cackle a bit) whenever I look down at them.


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

CMT said:


> I like those. AE had them available for an extremely reasonable cost and they strike me as a very sharp casual boot. Are they comfortable?
> 
> It's been a somewhat slow year for me. I started out with my first shell loafer, an unlined Rancourt pinch penny with Vibram mini-lug sole, in January.
> 
> ...


Those look great!
And, yes, the Saukvilles are very comfortable for me.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Those G & G's are stunning. They almost bounce off my screen into the living room. Nice photos, too.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

These Meermin MTOs came today.

Something completely different, a navy double monk boot.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

All lovely, gentlemen, but I have yet to see anything that makes me reach for my credit card . . . fortunately!


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Got these guys this summer. They still feel new to me.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

CLTesquire said:


> Got these guys this summer. They still feel new to me.
> 
> View attachment 17611


A beautiful pair of shoes. Have a pair myself.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

CLT, this posting is for you, since you said I deserved new shoes . . .


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Those are some really nice new captoes @upr_crust! Are you pleased with them?

A gentleman as nice as you definitely deserves new shoes.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

CLTesquire said:


> Those are some really nice new captoes @upr_crust! Are you pleased with them?
> 
> A gentleman as nice as you definitely deserves new shoes.


Thank you, CLT, and yes, I am pleased, so far with my purchase. As much as I didn't "need" them, the style and the reduced price won me over.

However, at this rate, a gentleman as nice as me will need a larger apartment for shoe storage.


----------



## DCR (Apr 6, 2015)

CLTesquire said:


> Got these guys this summer. They still feel new to me.
> 
> View attachment 17611


Very nice. EG Dovers?


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

DCR said:


> Very nice. EG Dovers?


Good eye. The color is the indomitable shade known as Dark Oak Antique. 606 last. Just an incredible shoe.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Love the long slender toe caps on that pair, Crusty.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

upr_crust said:


> CLT, this posting is for you, since you said I deserved new shoes . . .
> 
> View attachment 17621
> View attachment 17622
> View attachment 17623


That looks like a Paul Stuart box. Did you get that during the remodeling sale? Nice!

The Carnaby wingtips caught my eye but far too small for me.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

SG_67 said:


> That looks like a Paul Stuart box. Did you get that during the remodeling sale? Nice!
> 
> The Carnaby wingtips caught my eye but far too small for me.


That is a Paul Stuart box, and the sale on shoes is due not only to the renovation, but also to the arrival of a new creative director for shoes, who is clearing the decks of styles that he doesn't want to carry any longer.

I saw the Carnaby wingtips, but when they had my size, they were also some $300 more expensive, and I have some rather nice non-black wingtips, thus I demurred on purchasing them.

The private label Gaziano & Girlings didn't make it to the web site - one needs to visit the brick and mortar store for them.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

RogerP said:


> Love the long slender toe caps on that pair, Crusty.


That's what sold me on having them - that, and the reduced price.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Just when I was beginning to think I had run out of options, Meermin comes along. I had been contemplating the fact that I have 5 pair of navy footwear, none shoes. I thought that was odd and something to consider fixing. Now Meermin comes along with of all things an Adelaide, I'm a sucker for Adelaides. And it's in my favorite Meermin last, the Olfe, and the naturcalf,which is a nicely tanned leather.

Sigh, I guess it's time to give in.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Now I have to figure out how to avoid these.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

Abandon all hope, ye who log into this web site . . .


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

@momsdoc do you own anything in green? Or is that just a bit too far out there?

I remember the Galways and the new Meermin boots; what are the other 3 pair of navy boots? Was a Yanko involved?


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Yanko navy calf cap toe bal with navy suede shaft, Rider Jackson boot, Meermin navy Rapello suede chukka.

I have a Carmina bal spectator ankle boot in brown leather wing tip with green suede, and a brown Meermin calf cap toe high boot with green suede shaft, as well as a Wolverine Russel field boot with tan leather and loden canvas and leather shaft. Also a pair of green ostrich driving Mocs from a trip to Portofino many years ago.

I've toyed with the idea of the CS derby shoe in the forest patina. Probably someday.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

Even though the shoes shown in this posting are not "new" as in "not yet worn", they are new from this past season's sale at Paul Stuart - what I'm wearing today, and what I first wore only a few weeks ago.

Today's shoes:










The second pair of shoes from this past season's sale at Stuart's:

















As a bonus, recent photos of my shoe closet:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wow Crusty that's your shoe collection? That's amazing!


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

that's an almost @momsdoc level collection @upr_crust

Nice!


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Forget the shoes. I'm impressed by a shoe closet that size in Manhattan 

That's a Sex in the City level closet.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

CLTesquire said:


> that's an almost @momsdoc level collection @upr_crust
> 
> Nice!





momsdoc said:


> Forget the shoes. I'm impressed by a shoe closet that size in Manhattan
> 
> That's a Sex in the City level closet.


Thank you, CLT - I take your comment as a compliment.

As for the size of the shoe closet, it was built to order, as my husband and I did a total gut renovation of our current apartment (which hadn't been remodeled in many years). For the record, the photos shown show only my half - my husband has an equal set of shelves to the right in the pictures (though they are much more sparsely filled).


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ yes, who needs space for a kitchen.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

SG_67 said:


> ^ yes, who needs space for a kitchen.


Don't be silly - of course I have a kitchen. Where else would I store the Chinese takeout menus?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

upr_crust said:


> Even though the shoes shown in this posting are not "new" as in "not yet worn", they are new from this past season's sale at Paul Stuart - what I'm wearing today, and what I first wore only a few weeks ago.
> 
> Today's shoes:
> 
> ...


Awesome, Crusty! However, you are wrecking my OCD. Do something about those dangling laces.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

drlivingston said:


> Awesome, Crusty! However, you are wrecking my OCD. Do something about those dangling laces.


Oh, dear - didn't want to set off someone's OCD - will tidy up soon . . . .


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

momsdoc said:


> Now I have to figure out how to avoid these.
> 
> View attachment 17678
> 
> ...


I am weak and spineless. I ordered the Navy Adelaides and these Spectators. I figured since two ship for the price of one.........


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

momsdoc said:


> I am weak and spineless. I ordered the Navy Adelaides and these Spectators. I figured since two ship for the price of one.........


You'll be forgiven only if you share the shoe porn once you've received the new shoes . . .


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Bespoke shoe storage- that's next level awesome.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

Necessity is the mother of invention - the collection is so large that it needed its own home (and it keeps the scent of the shoes away from the other clothes). With what was spent on the outfitting of the new apartment, a bespoke shoe closet was not such an expensive item.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

This, soon to arrive:









Carmina austerity brogue on sale at SkoAB for $350. Just what I need.  I will partly fund the purchase from the sale of shoes that seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

^^ Ordered on Tuesday, arrived today. The fit is perfect - UK10 on the Simpson last. As I am US 11 C/D I was fairly sure but it's nice to have that confirmed. And they look fantastic.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

Congratulations on your purchase. I bought something similar in Paris two years ago, from Septieme Largeur, though yours look a bit nicer than mine. The URL for the style (on a different last than mine) below:

https://www.septiemelargeur.fr/en/oxford/69-dizzy-noir-forme-199.html#/uk_homme-75


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Those sound like some cool shoes @StephenRG! I'd be interested in seeing some IRL pics if you have a chance.


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

That's is one impressive shoe collection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

upr_crust said:


> Even though the shoes shown in this posting are not "new" as in "not yet worn", they are new from this past season's sale at Paul Stuart - what I'm wearing today, and what I first wore only a few weeks ago.
> 
> Today's shoes:
> 
> ...


Nothing short of astonishing; that's a labor of love right there, gentlemen.


----------



## CMT (Mar 11, 2014)

These were delivered. It's been 110+ degrees here in Silicon Valley so they won't see actual wear for a while, but to a very real degree I have finally acquired what I consider to be grail-level footwear.



















Edward Green Galway
82 last
Dark oak upper
Mocha suede shaft
Leather sole














































A HUGE thanks to RogerP who advised me on their care, and for the push to get them professionally polished. I brought them to A. Shine & Co in San Francisco for their first buffing, and I learned a lot about calf and suede care while I was there.





































Final shots:





































I apologize for the abundance of pics.

They are extremely comfortable. They wear much lighter than my other boots, the majority of which are shell cordovan, and the suede shaft contributes greatly to both their comfort and light weight.

I have very high arches and the 82 last accommodates my foot perfectly, with enough room in the toe box to avoid constriction and a firmly anchored but comfortable heel.

For a first foray into Edward Green, I could not be happier. The Galway's fit, finish, material and construction quality makes for a beautiful boot and I definitely understand what all the fuss is about.

For those who observe the holiday, I hope everyone is having a fun and safe Labor Day Weekend.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Those are absolutely beautiful! I've been on the fence about mixed materials in boots but these have pushed me in the direction on wanting a pair!


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Those are stunning boot. Wear them well.

Just one question. With all the care and legendary effort E.G. Puts into finishing their boots, why do a new pair out of the box need a professional buffing?


----------



## CMT (Mar 11, 2014)

SG_67 said:


> Those are absolutely beautiful! I've been on the fence about mixed materials in boots but these have pushed me in the direction on wanting a pair!


Thank you and agreed! I was not a fan of the look myself, at least not initially when I started down this rabbit hole, but it's funny how perspectives change over time.

I am happy to lay all blame on Roger and his ridiculously compelling photos. Every time I'd search Google Images for Galway photos, his would show up to torment me.



momsdoc said:


> Those are stunning boot. Wear them well.


Thanks!



momsdoc said:


> Just one question. With all the care and legendary effort E.G. Puts into finishing their boots, why do a new pair out of the box *need* a professional buffing?


They needed nothing. I took a luxury day trip to San Francisco to have my luxury boots polished and learn more about calf and suede care, of which I knew little as most of my closet is shell cordovan.

They came back superduper shimmeringly shiny, much more so than out of the box, and there was much rejoicing.

In fact it's time to ramp up the rejoicing as the Labor Day festivities begin - Have a great one, all!

Edit -

I was trying to be funny and I fear that my response reads far too prickly.

Before delivery, I PM'd Roger asking about his Galway shoecare methods since his boots are always so shiny and wonderful. He mentioned that he had his pair professionally polished and it left them shined to a degree that was relatively easy to maintain going forward.

These represent my first foray into this level of footwear and I wanted to "do it up." This included visiting A. Shine & Co. as I'd heard great things about their service and I had quite a few questions on the longterm maintenance of both suede and calf, neither of which I own in abundance.


----------



## Chris Giakoumakos (Aug 28, 2015)

They did a really good jobs polishing them boots! may you wear them well, they are gorgeous.


----------



## CMT (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you, Chris!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Now THAT is a PROPER new shoes presentation. Awesome boots - big congrats!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

momsdoc said:


> Those are stunning boot. Wear them well.
> 
> Just one question. With all the care and legendary effort E.G. Puts into finishing their boots, why do a new pair out of the box need a professional buffing?


I have yet to see a new pair of shoes or boots that couldn't benefit from a proper professional shine (excluding suede, or course). Of course, a very skilled and patient enthusiast could accomplish close to the same results - but my shine skills are moderate and my patience minimal.

And the greatest benefit I have found in a pro shine is the ease of care going forward. For most of my shoes that have received the pro touch, a wipe with a damp cloth and quick buff with a dry one is all they seem to need for a very long time.

Even when I don't go the pro route, I will generally give any new pair of shoes a light coat of neutral polish before the first outdoor wearing. For the same reason I will wax a brand new car as soon as I get it home.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Not Edward Green, but to illustrate the pro shine difference:

1) Vass boots fresh out of the box:



2) After shine:


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

You learn something new everyday.


----------



## Chris Giakoumakos (Aug 28, 2015)

I k


RogerP said:


> Not Edward Green, but to illustrate the pro shine difference:
> 
> 1) Vass boots fresh out of the box:
> 
> 2) After shine:


I now pronounce you..
Sir Roger P.


----------



## Chris Giakoumakos (Aug 28, 2015)

CMT, a word to the wise.. Last year, I ordered some shoes from SKOKTIEBOLAGET and along with that a Burgol Suede brush. Don't use it on your Galways! I have the exact same pair like yours from BB and where I brushed it, while it didn't completely ruin it you can tell that the suede didn't like it.. Ever since I have been using a Saphir crepe brush. Actually today, after seeing your beautiful boots and the professional shine , I got a bit jealous and decided to order the Saphir suede renovateur spray in Dark brown to try and mask the damage (which is about 3 inch long by 1 inch wide). So I will try spraying a bit in the heel, to see if the color matches and if it does , spray I will. Anyway, sorry for the long post, point was be carefull what suede brush you use, they are not created equal.


----------



## Chris Giakoumakos (Aug 28, 2015)

Roger P. , UPR Crust was gracious enough to show us a glimpse from his shoe closet. I expect nothing less from you ( same goes for momsdoc as well!)


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Chris Giakoumakos said:


> Roger P. , UPR Crust was gracious enough to show us a glimpse from his shoe closet. I expect nothing less from you ( same goes for momsdoc as well!)


Roger just needs to find his wide-angle lens first


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Chris Giakoumakos said:


> Roger P. , UPR Crust was gracious enough to show us a glimpse from his shoe closet. I expect nothing less from you ( same goes for momsdoc as well!)


While I am well pleased with my shoe and boot rotation, I must acknowledge that my display / storage of same is far from photo worthy. I have a couple of wooden Ikea type shoe shelves in the laundry room and then it's a few rows of stacked boxes in the bottom of an over stuffed bedroom closet. It would take a full remodelling to acquire something similar to crusty's enviable setup.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

I too have storage space unworthy of photos. My boots are boxed on shelves and under bed. The summer shoes are on Walmart shelves stacked 2 deep, with the back shelves only visible by looking thru the shoes in front. Luckily I know what's in back.

For this summer I was able to remove one of the front shelves and use a shelf above my clothes for shoes. In the past that was where the cotton sweaters went. Thankfully I have cleaned out part of my son's closet to make room for my sweaters, and winter trousers. I now have ample room with only three closets. SWMBO gets 4.

















The server wont let me upload the other pics..


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

My "enviable setup", as RogerP most graciously dubbed it, was an opportunity seized, when our current apartment, which was bought as a "wreck", was gut renovated. The shoe storage was designed, in part, to keep the shoes from the other clothes or linens, a point of some annoyance on the part of my husband, from our old place (the leather smell permeated the linen closet, where back-of-the-door racks were mounted on the door). 

This weekend, I committed yet another sin against fiscal probity at the Paul Stuart shoe sale, and got my first pair of Gaziano & Girlings (at a steep discount). Pictures will follow, though not before Thursday, as today is to be too warm to dress up here in NYC, and tomorrow is to be quite rainy. 

An added note - my husband and I will be in Budapest and London the last two weeks of October, into the first few days of November. I fully expect a visit to Vass to be a part of the sightseeing in Budapest.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

RogerP said:


> While I am well pleased with my shoe and boot rotation, I must acknowledge that my display / storage of same is far from photo worthy. I have a couple of wooden Ikea type shoe shelves in the laundry room and then it's a few rows of stacked boxes in the bottom of an over stuffed bedroom closet. It would take a full remodelling to acquire something similar to crusty's enviable setup.


I don't know that I'm buying this. I always envisioned Roger having a James Bond type of shoe-storage system. Picture an ascetic hallway (all white) leading to a vault door with a retinal eye-scanner on the adjoining wall. Once activated, one hears a series of locks and tumblers falling into place as the vault door opens inward on its own to reveal a well-lit, room-sized vault of substantial looking shelves holding perfectly shined shoes and boots arranged by category and colors.



upr_crust said:


> ...An added note - my husband and I will be in Budapest and London the last two weeks of October, into the first few days of November. I fully expect a visit to Vass to be a part of the sightseeing in Budapest.


Hmm, so what you're really saying is you're taking a trip to Vass and, while there, you'll stop by to see Budapest. Sounds awesome - have a great time. We looking forward to seeing the big-game shoes you bag while over there.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

Fading Fast said:


> I don't know that I'm buying this. I always envisioned Roger having a James Bond type of shoe-storage system. Picture an ascetic hallway (all white) leading to a vault door with a retinal eye-scanner on the adjoining wall. Once activated, one hears a series of locks and tumblers falling into place as the vault door opens inward on its own to reveal a well-lit, room-sized vault of substantial looking shelves holding perfectly shined shoes and boots arranged by category and colors.
> 
> Hmm, so what you're really saying is you're taking a trip to Vass and, while there, you'll stop by to see Budapest. Sounds awesome - have a great time. We looking forward to seeing the big-game shoes you bag while over there.


In terms of the level of security required for Roger's shoe collection, you description, FF, is not far from the truth, considering the investment of time, energy, and money, but I do think that the employment of Defense-Department cleared contractors for an addition (presumably subterranean) for such a structure might raise the eyebrows of the neighbors.

As for my trip to Budapest, as was seen in my recent photos, there isn't much room in the shoe closet for new acquisitions, unless I de-accession things from the collection, so I can't promise much in the way of "big-game shoes", but, as with all things, we shall see . . .


----------



## CMT (Mar 11, 2014)

RogerP said:


> Now THAT is a PROPER new shoes presentation. Awesome boots - big congrats!


Thank you, Roger, and thank you again for your invaluable advice.



Chris Giakoumakos said:


> Burgol Suede brush. Don't use it on your Galways!
> <snip>
> Ever since I have been using a Saphir crepe brush.
> <snip>
> So I will try spraying a bit in the heel, to see if the color matches and if it does , spray I will. Anyway, sorry for the long post, point was be carefull what suede brush you use, they are not created equal.


From one Chris to another, thank you for this. I will definitely order the Saphir crepe brush! I had no idea what to use on the suede aside from the water repellant treatment it has already seen, and the suede brush I have here that came with a generic maintenance kit is far too rough and stiff for me to consider using on my boots.

Good luck with the reconditioning! I hope everything works out well.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Inbound from Skoak - Carlos Santos Chukkas in mink suede:


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

A geeat chukka. I look forward to our opinions on your fist CS.


----------



## Chris Giakoumakos (Aug 28, 2015)

Nice Roger. I remember I had seen in an older post some pics of CS chukkas(from Momsdoc I believe) that if memory serves correct they were much pointier. These though don't look from the pics to have that usual elongated CS style. I like them.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Apology for the abundance of pics most definitely not necessary. Magnificent boots.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

They are the same ones I have. Just a question of. Photo angle


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm late but @CMT I love those Galways. Dark oak is just wonderful isn't it? That shine job is great.

@RogerP I can't wait to hear your thoughts on those Santos chukkas. Bonafe and Vass each have a nice version and I'm curious how you think these stack up. The price of those Santos is super appealing.

@upr_crust you're always such a tease with stories of new shoes and then making us wait days for pics.


----------



## Chris Giakoumakos (Aug 28, 2015)

momsdoc said:


> View attachment 17891
> They are the same ones I have. Just a question of. Photo angle


Ahh,.. I don't think so. I might be wrong but yours , where the side stitches are (sorry I don't know the technical term) is pointy where Rogers have a curved stitching


----------



## Chris Giakoumakos (Aug 28, 2015)

Beautiful the same though.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

View attachment 17891
They are the same ones I have. Just a question of. Photo angle


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

You're absolutely. Right.

Mine are on the 160 last, his are the rounder 397.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Chris Giakoumakos said:


> Nice Roger. I remember I had seen in an older post some pics of CS chukkas(from Momsdoc I believe) that if memory serves correct they were much pointier. These though don't look from the pics to have that usual elongated CS style. I like them.


That was my first thought on seeing the pics as well. Probably a different last.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Fading Fast said:


> I don't know that I'm buying this. I always envisioned Roger having a James Bond type of shoe-storage system. Picture an ascetic hallway (all white) leading to a vault door with a retinal eye-scanner on the adjoining wall. Once activated, one hears a series of locks and tumblers falling into place as the vault door opens inward on its own to reveal a well-lit, room-sized vault of substantial looking shelves holding perfectly shined shoes and boots arranged by category and colors.


That sounds awesome! Would that it were so.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

CLTesquire said:


> @upr_crust you're always such a tease with stories of new shoes and then making us wait days for pics.


I am not a tease - I just afford you the pleasures of anticipation .


----------



## Chris Giakoumakos (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Chris Giakoumakos (Aug 28, 2015)

Not mine but I wish!


----------



## Chris Giakoumakos (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Chris Giakoumakos (Aug 28, 2015)

Copied from pinterest. Don't know who uploaded them but man I am Jealous!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

upr_crust said:


> In terms of the level of security required for Roger's shoe collection, you description, FF, is not far from the truth, considering the investment of time, energy, and money, but I do think that the employment of Defense-Department cleared contractors for an addition (presumably subterranean) for such a structure might raise the eyebrows of the neighbors.
> 
> As for my trip to Budapest, as was seen in my recent photos, there isn't much room in the shoe closet for new acquisitions, unless I de-accession things from the collection, so I can't promise much in the way of "big-game shoes", but, as with all things, we shall see . . .


As I recall from one of your other posts, my friend, your husband is not fully utilizing the shoe racks on his side of the closet. Perhaps arrangements could be negotiated with your significant other for you to make better use of that unused space? Based on my past experiences with similar negotiations in the birdhouse/eagles lair, I will simply say..."good luck with that!" LOL.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Chris Giakoumakos said:


> View attachment 17894


Those are some very nice shoes Chris.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Chris Giakoumakos said:


> View attachment 17893


Wow, that's like a walk-in closet.


----------



## Chris Giakoumakos (Aug 28, 2015)

Howard said:


> Wow, that's like a walk-in closet.


Lol, not mine. Just random pics I pulled from the internet. I share a walk in closet with my wife so things are tight in there!


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

Finally, the weather has cleared - I can wear the new shoes today.

Included are photos of the new pair of wingtips that my husband bought at the same sale at Paul Stuart (though they are not Gaziano & Girlings). I am sorely tempted to go for them for myself.

My new G & G's
























My husband's house brand wingtips:


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow big congrats on the new G&Gs Crusty - what a gorgeous shade! Your husband's pair is lovely as well. Enjoy!


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

RogerP said:


> Wow big congrats on the new G&Gs Crusty - what a gorgeous shade! Your husband's pair is lovely as well. Enjoy!


Thank you, Roger. I gave into temptation, as I've never owned G & G's before, and they were 60% off retail (as were my husband's shoes as well).


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

That deal was definitely too good to pass up.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Upr, if I had to choose, I'd take both. Kidding aside, those are both gorgeous shoes. Whatever fills a "hole" in your wardrobe would drive the decision as they are both just outstanding.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, if I had to choose, I'd take both. Kidding aside, those are both gorgeous shoes. Whatever fills a "hole" in your wardrobe would drive the decision as they are both just outstanding.


My shoe wardrobe hasn't had a "hole" in a long time . However, desire keeps finding excuses for "upgrades" to be added to the collection.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

upr_crust said:


> My shoe wardrobe hasn't had a "hole" in a long time . However, desire keeps finding excuses for "upgrades" to be added to the collection.


With a trip to Vass coming, I believe a few more "upgrades" will be in order.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice @upr_crust! If you get tired of them, 9.5 UK happens to be my size...


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

upr_crust said:


> Finally, the weather has cleared - I can wear the new shoes today.
> 
> Included are photos of the new pair of wingtips that my husband bought at the same sale at Paul Stuart (though they are not Gaziano & Girlings). I am sorely tempted to go for them for myself.
> 
> ...


I love that cherry color! Quite the score. Whether intentional or not, I like how you worked the flooring into the pic to complement the shoes.


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

upr_crust said:


> Finally, the weather has cleared - I can wear the new shoes today.
> 
> Included are photos of the new pair of wingtips that my husband bought at the same sale at Paul Stuart (though they are not Gaziano & Girlings). I am sorely tempted to go for them for myself.
> 
> ...


 Beautiful shoes. I love the color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

CLTesquire said:


> Nice @upr_crust! If you get tired of them, 9.5 UK happens to be my size...


Sad to say, my feet are smaller than yours - 8.5 UK - so sorry . . .



SG_67 said:


> I love that cherry color! Quite the score. Whether intentional or not, I like how you worked the flooring into the pic to complement the shoes.


Oh, sure, I refinish my floors to compliment my footwear regularly .



never behind said:


> Beautiful shoes. I love the color.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you - the color was one of main selling points.

Being weak, I went back for my own pair of the cognac wingtips my husband bought. Here's what they look like on the feet.


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

upr_crust said:


> Sad to say, my feet are smaller than yours - 8.5 UK - so sorry . . .


I know someone whose feet are 8.5 UK.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

never behind said:


> I know someone whose feet are 8.5 UK.


Strangely enough, I have a list of willing takers of my cast-offs local to NYC - no need for me to ship to far-flung locales . . . .


----------



## DashingMan (Dec 29, 2008)

These were delivered yesterday. Tough to beat that new-leather smell!

Sherman Ranger Mocs from Rancourt. Bison leather in chocolate. Lactae Hevea crepe soles which are super comfortable.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Very handsome footwear. I hope you enjoy your Sherman Ranger Mocs as much as I have enjoyed mine. May you long wear them DashingMan and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

Not quite brand new - their second outing, after a shoe shine . . .


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

This arrived today. Hope to get good pics this weekend. I had no idea leather could be so soft. EG's Utah is unreal.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Butter soft. Lovely stuff.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

CLTesquire said:


> This arrived today. Hope to get good pics this weekend. I had no idea leather could be soft. EG's Utah is unreal.
> 
> View attachment 17954


You are slow dripping these out to us - can't wait to see them. And congrats, that's a wonderful brand.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

EG Dovers in chestnut Utah? And all that you show is the box? And you accused me of being a tease? You bitch! .


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

upr_crust said:


> EG Dovers in chestnut Utah? And all that you show is the box? And you accused me of being a tease? You bitch! .


Any photos taken with my phone would do them no justice! They deserve the Nikon treatment. There should also be a way to capture the smell of the leather. It's amazing.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^^  You tell him crusty!

Safe arrival of the Carlos Santos chukkas today.

Initial impressions are highly positive. The quality of the suede surpasses the price point here - very smooth, even and fine nap. I have two pairs of Carmina suede boots and these seem very close in quality. Perhaps the material for the uppers (suede and lining combined) is slightly less than that of the Carminas. But the net benefit is light weight.

Very nice lines to the last. This is, within the CS lineup, a fairly rounded last - but it doesn't look remotely blobby to my eyes.

Overall a job very well done.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Those look nice @RogerP.

The real question is if you had those Santos, a pair of Bonafe, and a pair of Vass all lined up in an identical shade of suede (let's assume 74945 last on the Bonafe and F-last on the Vass), which are you choosing?


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Well there's no doubt that Vass and Bonafe are the nicer shoes - which they should be for twice the price.

No way I could pick between Vass and Bonafe though - not on chukkas anyway - too close to call. With a gun to my head I may go Bonafe if the material is suede - theirs is the nicest I've seen this side of St. C / EG / G&G.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Teaser pics because I got bored at work!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Beautiful!


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

EG shows how hand burnishing is to be done.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Those Edward Greens are fantastic.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Purchased these Alden Long Wings yesterday. Posted in another thread but I didn't know this thread existed. Still deciding on which laces to use.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

I saw your post about those Alden's. Such a classic. Barrie last?

Is the lace on the right shoe darker? That would probably be my preference.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Grabbed these Made in the USA Frye Arkansas Boots about 2 weeks ago. Only seen the light of day this week.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

CLTesquire said:


> I saw your post about those Alden's. Such a classic. Barrie last?
> 
> Is the lace on the right shoe darker? That would probably be my preference.


Yes on the Barrie--11D. I'm leaning toward the darker laces, as well.


----------



## Chris Giakoumakos (Aug 28, 2015)

DashingMan said:


> These were delivered yesterday. Tough to beat that new-leather smell!
> 
> Sherman Ranger Mocs from Rancourt. Bison leather in chocolate. Lactae Hevea crepe soles which are super comfortable.


I am in love with these shoes. Any comments on how they fit?


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Really don't need any new shoes but had to succumb to this bargain in the New & Lingwood sale.

8 tie wholecuts, reduced from £445 to £195.










From trying to decode the last number inside, I'm pretty sure they are made by Cheaney, who make their own wholecuts on the same 205 last.

https://www.cheaney.co.uk/mens-c48/...ey-whole-cut-oxford-in-conker-calf-leather-p2


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
An intriguing and very handsome design. I cannot recall ever before seeing an eight tiered lacing throat in a low quarter shoe design. How do they feel on the foot?:icon_scratch:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Chris Giakoumakos said:


> I am in love with these shoes. Any comments on how they fit?


I normally wear a size 9.5D and ordered a size 9.5D. Can't speak for DashingMan's experience, but my Sherman Ranger Mocs fit true to size.


----------



## DashingMan (Dec 29, 2008)

Chris Giakoumakos said:


> I am in love with these shoes. Any comments on how they fit?


Same for me as Eagle has replied. I have two other pairs of Rancourt shoes and I've ordered the same size, 9.5B, in all of them. These latest are true to size. They're comfortable right out of the box; very little break-in seems to be needed. The crepe sole is really a delight.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> An intriguing and very handsome design. I cannot recall ever before seeing an eight tiered lacing throat in a low quarter shoe design. How do they feel on the foot?:icon_scratch:


I've been admiring them in the New & Lingwood shop window for a few years now.
Definitely unusual, but I've always been in two minds about wholecuts.

I only tried them on briefly this morning and they feel good.


----------



## 215339 (Nov 20, 2012)

RogerP said:


> ^^^^  You tell him crusty!
> 
> Safe arrival of the Carlos Santos chukkas today.
> 
> ...


Any tips on how to size for the last? How roomy are the ankles and instep? It says 397 last on skoak's website, never seen that one before.

Their 234 last for me in 8.5UK was good in width/length, but the instep was too high for me.

Also, I've never owned a pair of chukkas before, how easy are they to slip on/off vs. a pair of derbies?

What was the total cost with duties and taxes?


----------



## 215339 (Nov 20, 2012)

CLTesquire said:


> Teaser pics because I got bored at work!
> 
> View attachment 17955
> View attachment 17956


These look amazing. The european manufacturers know how to make a proper looking apron-toe compared to the american ones.


----------



## Adelstensfostre (Sep 4, 2016)

I quite like the AE Walton, my only pair of US made shoes and now unfortunately only available in black. Otherwise I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## 215339 (Nov 20, 2012)

Adelstensfostre said:


> I quite like the AE Walton, my only pair of US made shoes and now unfortunately only available in black. Otherwise I wholeheartedly agree.


I like how those look, better than the AE Bradleys I was picturing when I made that post.


----------



## Adelstensfostre (Sep 4, 2016)

Indeed, I'm not keen on those myself either. Nor the Delray. Actually, the Walton is the only design from AE that like at all, but that's a different matter....


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

delicious_scent said:


> Any tips on how to size for the last? How roomy are the ankles and instep? It says 397 last on skoak's website, never seen that one before.
> 
> Their 234 last for me in 8.5UK was good in width/length, but the instep was too high for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

The fit here is VERY similar to my Rain last Carmina suede chukkas, with just a shade more room in the toe box.

I have a high instep and these fit comfortably- but then chukkas are generally fairly forgiving at the instep.

Just as easy to put on and remove as derbies.

These sailed through with no duties or taxes imposed. It's why I pay a little extra for postal shipping - you at least stand a chance of dodging the tax bullet.

First wearing today and so far so very good!


----------



## 215339 (Nov 20, 2012)

RogerP said:


> The fit here is VERY similar to my Rain last Carmina suede chukkas, with just a shade more room in the toe box.
> 
> I have a high instep and these fit comfortably- but then chukkas are generally fairly forgiving at the instep.
> 
> ...


excellent, thanks for the information!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

delicious_scent said:


> I like how those look, better than the AE Bradleys I was picturing when I made that post.


those shoes look solid gold.


----------



## ItalianStyle (Mar 13, 2017)

I got a good deal on a pair of Edward Green Shannon (I) boots on the 202 last (my first EG!).

They are in utah leather and suede and has the Ridgeway rubber sole.
I intend to use them in the Canadian fall and winter (not knee deep snow though).

Do you think I should add some protection to the suede part before first use?


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

ItalianStyle said:


> I got a good deal on a pair of Edward Green Shannon (I) boots on the 202 last (my first EG!).
> 
> They are in utah leather and suede and has the Ridgeway rubber sole.
> I intend to use them in the Canadian fall and winter (not knee deep snow though).
> ...


Never leave home without nanoprotector


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice! Did you find those Shannons in Canada? As Momsdoc said - treat the suede with nanoprotector and I'd add a fresh coat of wax to that Utah. I find it to be not the most naturally water repellant leather. The treated suede will actually shed water much better.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

I put a fresh coat of wax on my recent EG Utah purchase and was surprised at how it just sucked it right up. I agree wholeheartedly with @RogerP in that you should consider doing the same with those new Shannons @ItalianStyle

Cool boots by the way. I bet the combo of Utah and suede is ridiculously comfortable.


----------



## ItalianStyle (Mar 13, 2017)

RogerP said:


> Nice! Did you find those Shannons in Canada? As Momsdoc said - treat the suede with nanoprotector and I'd add a fresh coat of wax to that Utah. I find it to be not the most naturally water repellant leather. The treated suede will actually shed water much better.


It was an ebay seller from Montreal.


----------



## ItalianStyle (Mar 13, 2017)

Advice taken on the nanoprotector and the wax.
Thanks!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

CLTesquire said:


> I put a fresh coat of wax on my recent EG Utah purchase and was surprised at how it just sucked it right up. I agree wholeheartedly with @RogerP in that you should consider doing the same with those new Shannons @ItalianStyle
> 
> Cool boots by the way. *I bet the combo of Utah and suede is ridiculously comfortable.*


Like wearing bedroom slippers.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Boom


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Awesome Galways!


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

@RogerP what are your feelings on the ever popular two-tone DOAK Galway with dark brown Utah as the shaft instead of Walnut CC? That Utah leather has to be much softer and more comfortable than the country calf.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Utah is ridiculously soft - I see no downside at all to that choice for a shaft material. That said, EG's grain calf is among the most supple I have ever felt. The Walnut CC on my Doak Galways has caused not the slightest discomfort. It's much softer than the likes of Carmina, C&J or even Vass and Bonafe.

For ultimate, exquisite softness and comfort in a shaft material - Peccary rules.


----------



## krock (Mar 4, 2016)

Got this pair of Santoni sneakers in May - just for the color


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

I was excited when my Carmina captoes arrived today. Until I noticed the two gashes in the one shoe. ☹
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Ouch. That sucks.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

Relatively new kicks. Wearing it for the second time.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

never behind said:


> I was excited when my Carmina captoes arrived today. Until I noticed the two gashes in the one shoe. ☹
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the projected wait time for a replacement pair to arrive?


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

eagle2250 said:


> What is the projected wait time for a replacement pair to arrive?


I don't know yet. I emailed Carmina before bed and haven't heard from them yet. This is worse than socks for Christmas as a kid. Talk about a letdown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Those wholecuts are very sleek bernoulli - congrats!


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks. I now have wholecuts in 5 different colors. Missing the green ones from Finsbury.


----------



## Fragrancelover (Jul 7, 2017)

CLTesquire said:


> These were my birthday present to myself last week (last week was a good week!).
> 
> Edward Green Inverness
> 888 last
> ...


Great present  I must appreciate the choice of your wife, she is good.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I've been away from AAAC for a while, for a few reasons.
1) photobucket
2) I am not dressing to any kind of AAAC standard lately.
3) I have no willpower and want to buy things I have no need for upon seeing them in threads.

to point #2 I have to force a situation to wear a jacket, especially being in South Texas in the summer it's just downright uncomfortable.

Most days I will be found in shorts, and a Nike dri-fit t-shirt. I was wearing OCBDS with my shorts for a while, but I have a 1 year old that spends a lot of time on my hip, so the buttons and pockets are just something for him to grab for and pull on.

For a while, I have been wearing New Balances, and I've gotten tired of them. The Adidas Original Superstar has had a bit of a resurgence lately, and have caught my eye. The normal colorway is white, and black, but I am not a fan of black at all, so I have been keeping an eye out for a different colorway.

A couple of weeks ago my wife took me to watch the new Kingsman movie, and I noticed the main character was wearing something similar to the Superstar, but I honestly figured it was made by some other brand as a copy. Then I found these and decided to pull the trigger. I know this is not normally what we would see here at AAAC, but what we strive for is to be dressed appropriately for the situation, and my situation calls for this 90% of the time.



















Maybe you guys can help me figure this out, they are limited edition, and numbered. The website say they are limited to 500 pairs. The pictures they share show the shoes numbered 001-500, but I received 297, and 500. How is that possible? does that mean they actually go up to 1000, or do they mean they made 500 singles making it 250 pairs? I asked Mr. Porter and they referred me back to their website saying that the website states they would be different numbers. Their website for reference: https://www.mrporter.com/en-us/mens...erstar-numbered-leather-sneakers/922049?ppv=2


----------



## CMT (Mar 11, 2014)

never behind said:


> I don't know yet. I emailed Carmina before bed and haven't heard from them yet. This is worse than socks for Christmas as a kid. Talk about a letdown.


I have some experience with this and the best advice that I can give you is to be patient.

Carmina's response time is abysmally slow and it sometimes takes multiple emails to get them to respond. After I sent concerned emails regarding a purchase from their website, something for which I received a confirmation email but no shipping follow up, it took them two weeks to inform me that boot I ordered off their outlet site "did not exist."

It then took Carmina another few days to provide me with a solution, which was 15% off any other product, which _then_ took another few days to respond to the followup email verifying the cost for the alternative boot I chose.

A sane person would have asked for their money back but I wanted the boots and had resigned myself at that point to see the fiasco through to the end.

Finally, the boots were delivered with an open tax balance of $90 owed to DHL. This is something that Carmina specifically says is covered under the costs paid upfront on their website. It took a month of hammering them with emails to finally get the money credited back to my account.

Ultimately they will make good on the problem, but unless things have changed in Carmina Land it's likely going to take a while.

I wish you the best of luck with this.


----------



## CMT (Mar 11, 2014)

Also, it was a longwingy past month for me.

Alden 9751 and 975AC:





































I went from not being sure about the long wing look to craving it almost overnight. For some bewildering reason, I had to have a pair in black and I very rarely wear black footwear unless it's a somber occasion.

My rationalization: I wanted to have a decent black blucher with some snazz to it since my only other black options are a black cap toe balmoral and a pair of black shell Indy boots.










The 975AC will see a lot more wear as the casual nature of the antique welt/edges and commando sole are far more in line with my daily outfits.










I hope everyone's week is going well, as always!


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Eagle did me in by calling the Magnanni Chelseas in the black Chelsea thread "Sex in leather". Thanks a lot. It pushed me over the edge. My current brown chelseas are a CXL and not very sexy at all. I have been open to finding a sleek brown Chelsea.

These are on the way from NMLC.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

momsdoc said:


> Eagle did me in by calling the Magnanni Chelseas in the black Chelsea thread "Sex in leather". Thanks a lot. It pushed me over the edge. My current brown chelseas are a CXL and not very sexy at all. I have been open to finding a sleek brown Chelsea.
> 
> These are on the way from NMLC.


You will not regret it - providing you get the sizing OK! They run long and narrow, so I size down 1/2 and then the width is perfect.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

StephenRG said:


> You will not regret it - providing you get the sizing OK! They run long and narrow, so I size down 1/2 and then the width is perfect.


I ordered my usual 10D with free shipping from Shoprunner. So if there's any issue return should be easy.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

@CMT you have some pretty sweet Alden's now!

So it's been a month, how are those Galways treating you?


----------



## CMT (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you, CLT!

I'm sad to say that I've worn them one whole time since the weather has only recently become boot-friendly here.

I was dragged into San Francisco a few nights ago to attend an alumni reception for my wife's college preparatory school. It's always a lot colder in SF than in South Bay where I live.



















I paired them with denim and had a hard time keeping myself from staring down all night while my wife mixed it up. Afterwards, we enjoyed a long walk around the city for about an hour before finding ourselves back at the parking garage.




























The above art gallery was completely Dr. Suess-inspired and I'm glad it was closed. The same was true for the Alden store as I found both to be similarly fascinating. 

We covered a bit over two miles in total and I marveled at the Galway's comfort out of the box. The boot is very light and the suede shaft feels so buttery soft that I'm sure I could have shlepped another two miles without foot fatigue.

They really are something else and I cannot wait to wear them again. I just need to get more adept at inserting and removing the lasted shoe trees, which proved hilariously challenging for the first few attempts, however I believe that I have the necessary pluck-n-twist action figured out.


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit (Feb 11, 2015)

Dmontez said:


> I've been away from AAAC for a while, for a few reasons....


Hope the Hurricane Harvey does not affect you too much.



Dmontez said:


> Maybe you guys can help me figure this out, they are limited edition, and numbered. The website say they are limited to 500 pairs. The pictures they share show the shoes numbered 001-500, but I received 297, and 500. How is that possible? does that mean they actually go up to 1000, or do they mean they made 500 singles making it 250 pairs? I asked Mr. Porter and they referred me back to their website saying that the website states they would be different numbers. Their website for reference: https://www.mrporter.com/en-us/mens...erstar-numbered-leather-sneakers/922049?ppv=2


A single char: "/". 297/500. The 297th pair out of 500 pairs. My educated guess.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Seems like a pretty good guess.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Dmontez said:


> A couple of weeks ago my wife took me to watch the new Kingsman movie, and I noticed the main character was wearing something similar to the Superstar, but I honestly figured it was made by some other brand as a copy. Then I found these and decided to pull the trigger. I know this is not normally what we would see here at AAAC, but what we strive for is to be dressed appropriately for the situation, and my situation calls for this 90% of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While I wouldn't wear those on someone else's feet, my very simplistic guess would be that you bought pair number 297 out of 500 made. I mean, I didn't ponder it for more than about 3 seconds, but I did read your post and that's what immediately popped into my head. Maybe?

Edit: Sorry, I should have finished reading the thread before posting. I see now that someone else already put forth my theory....and receive a "second".


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Searching_Best_Fit said:


> Hope the Hurricane Harvey does not affect you too much.
> 
> A single char: "/". 297/500. The 297th pair out of 500 pairs. My educated guess.





CLTesquire said:


> Seems like a pretty good guess.





FLMike said:


> While I wouldn't wear those on someone else's feet, my very simplistic guess would be that you bought pair number 297 out of 500 made. I mean, I didn't ponder it for more than about 3 seconds, but I did read your post and that's what immediately popped into my head. Maybe?
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I should have finished reading the thread before posting. I see now that someone else already put forth my theory....and receive a "second".


I feel dumb for not thinking about that, but you gentlemen are correct. I was working under the assumption that there was only 1 shoe with the number 500, but I was able to find some for sale on ebay, that also have the right shoe numbered 500.

I was beyond lucky with Hurricane Harvey, my whole town was, but areas very close to us, were not as lucky. My family and I evacuated to Laredo, Texas and I was lucky enough to have my company cover the cost of a hotel.


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

CMT said:


> I have some experience with this and the best advice that I can give you is to be patient.
> 
> Carmina's response time is abysmally slow and it sometimes takes multiple emails to get them to respond. After I sent concerned emails regarding a purchase from their website, something for which I received a confirmation email but no shipping follow up, it took them two weeks to inform me that boot I ordered off their outlet site "did not exist."
> 
> ...


Thanks. I confirmed yesterday they got the shoes and they told me it would be 5-10 days to process and they'd ship the replacements "as soon as possible." I hate waiting. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMT (Mar 11, 2014)

That's great - Much better than my experience and I hope it continues that way for you.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

The Magnanni Chelseas arrived today.

Eagle was right, "Sex in leather".

Blake stitched, tiny heel slippage, they do run a bit long, perfect width. A heel pad did the trick.

Only problem is getting used to how lightweight they are. Easily half the weight of my GYW high boots, and J&M Chelseas.

Slippery little devils also. Those soles need some scuffing up.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice example of sleek Chelseas - congrats!


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks.

I wish I could get a photo to do justice to the leather. It has a really nice tight fine grain, and a dappled coloring that looks like a muted museum calf. Too bad the burnishing is a bit heavy handed, they would be so much nicer with less.

The leather is thinner than on any of my other shoes. I had seen this in an Italian made pair from Ron Rider that I sent back, as they seemed too plasticy. But these really have the grain showing, and don't have as high a luster as those. Plus these are made in Portugal. I wonder how much the thinner leather as opposed to the lack of cork and thinner sole with the Blake method is responsible for their featherweight lightness. The lack of welting certainly has made the sole edge thinner and tighter, as I've seen on my other Blakes. It definitely adds to the sleekness, and gives the Chelsea a more sophisticated, less 60's Austin Power look.

I take care with my museum calf to try and match the pigment of the cream to the areas I'm working on. With these the differences and sizes of the areas are too small. I guess I will have to rely on neutral as much as possible so as not to obscure the dappled coloring.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

momsdoc said:


> The Magnanni Chelseas arrived today.
> 
> Eagle was right, "Sex in leather".
> 
> ...


A very handsome pair of new boots. May you long wear them, my friend, and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## alwaystatar (Jun 5, 2016)

I have bought this pair of boots at a discounted rate (£59) They are £200 on the G.H. Bass website.
I like the shape, colour and sole but the leather has that plasticky, shiny quality. That scotch grain leather is (I guess, stamped on).
Do you think I should keep them? I am thinking that CG boots are good for autumn and winter but I guess that at this price I can't complain. What do you think? https://www.ghbass-eu.com/men/monogram-apron-boot-mid-brown-grain-leather.html


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

never behind said:


> Thanks. I confirmed yesterday they got the shoes and they told me it would be 5-10 days to process and they'd ship the replacements "as soon as possible." I hate waiting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My replacements arrived today and no gouges!! Looking forward to breaking them in on Monday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

I'd like some advice. While I was reveling in my new shoes, I noticed this dark spot. Any ideas what it is and how to remove it? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Consider it the very beginning(s) of the patina the shoes are going to develop through long and loving wear!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

alwaystatar said:


> I have bought this pair of boots at a discounted rate (£59) They are £200 on the G.H. Bass website.
> I like the shape, colour and sole but the leather has that plasticky, shiny quality. That scotch grain leather is (I guess, stamped on).
> Do you think I should keep them? I am thinking that CG boots are good for autumn and winter but I guess that at this price I can't complain. What do you think? https://www.ghbass-eu.com/men/monogram-apron-boot-mid-brown-grain-leather.html
> View attachment 18401
> ...


Keep them! That is the nicest pair of GH Bass boots I have seen and purchased at the price you quote, you got one hell of a deal.


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

Got my new Sanders black captoes today. These are really comfortable. Out of the box 10x more comfortable than the PAs I’m wearing today. 

I do have a question, as I’m still trying to figure out proper footwear sizing. The shoes have good width - not too roomy but not tight. The heels fit great with zero slip, and they are nice and snug over the arch. But over the ball of my foot there is *a lot* of room. Hopefully the 2nd picture shows that somewhat with the extra leather when my foot flexes. Will this be a problem in how the shoe wears/ages? 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit (Feb 11, 2015)

^ This seems like a very good fit. The shoe flex at the right point. A good fitted shoe should have ample toe space at the front. 

One other thing, if you are not happy with the way shoe crease, you might want to try putting a round pen at tge flex point and flex your shoe. It will make the crease less broken like that shown in the picture.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister (Oct 1, 2017)

never behind said:


> Got my new Sanders black captoes today. These are really comfortable. Out of the box 10x more comfortable than the PAs I'm wearing today.
> 
> I do have a question, as I'm still trying to figure out proper footwear sizing. The shoes have good width - not too roomy but not tight. The heels fit great with zero slip, and they are nice and snug over the arch. But over the ball of my foot there is *a lot* of room. Hopefully the 2nd picture shows that somewhat with the extra leather when my foot flexes. Will this be a problem in how the shoe wears/ages?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Truly proper footwear sizing, in my inexpert opinion, comes down to the last. If you get lucky, a common last from a quality brand will be a perfect fit, and then you have a variety of shoes in that last to pick from for perfect fit.

I have plenty of shoes that are comfortable enough, but my most perfect fit that I have found thus far is the AE 108 last. Go figure.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Searching_Best_Fit said:


> ^ This seems like a very good fit. The shoe flex at the right point. A good fitted shoe should have ample toe space at the front.
> 
> One other thing, if you are not happy with the way shoe crease, you might want to try putting a round pen at tge flex point and flex your shoe. It will make the crease less broken like that shown in the picture.


I disagree. That creasing suggests to me that this particular last offers too much volume for this wearer's feet. The leather isn't so much creasing as buckling and folding like an accordion. That is not normal and far from good.


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit (Feb 11, 2015)

RogerP said:


> I disagree. That creasing suggests to me that this particular last offers too much volume for this wearer's feet. The leather isn't so much creasing as buckling and folding like an accordion. That is not normal and far from good.


When you said "too much volume" were you referring to the length, width, or height at the toe box? When I first saw the second picture I was looking at the length of the crease, which in my mind, located at the correct spot. I have no way to determine whether there is excess in terms of width, nor height in the toe box simply based on a picture.

if only checking on the length, I think the crease is formed at the right location, where the widest part of the foot is aligned closely to the widest part of the shoe. There should be some extra space past your big toe inside the shoe for wiggle room.

Having said that, I do not like the way how the crease was formed, and thus suggest the pen method of forming the initial crease.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Searching_Best_Fit said:


> When you said "too much volume" were you referring to the length, width, or height at the toe box? When I first saw the second picture I was looking at the length of the crease, which in my mind, located at the correct spot. I have no way to determine whether there is excess in terms of width, nor height in the toe box simply based on a picture.
> 
> if only checking on the length, I think the crease is formed at the right location, where the widest part of the foot is aligned closely to the widest part of the shoe. There should be some extra space past your big toe inside the shoe for wiggle room.
> 
> Having said that, I do not like the way how the crease was formed, and thus suggest the pen method of forming the initial crease.


I'm not sure I'm following you. You keep saying the crease formed in the right location. Where else would it form?

By volume I mean - well - exactly that - too much space. I can't see inside the shoe to know exactly where the excess space is most evident, but my guess would be that there is just too much room under the area where the toe cap transitions to the vamp.

I wasn't suggesting that the shoes are too long. I'm saying there is not enough foot to fill the space. So instead of the instep / top of the forefoot supporting the vamp, the leather in that area is collapsing and folding rather than simply creasing.

Bottom line - this does not look like good fit to me.


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit (Feb 11, 2015)

RogerP said:


> I'm not sure I'm following you. You keep saying the crease formed in the right location. Where else would it form?
> 
> By volume I mean - well - exactly that - too much space. I can't see inside the shoe to know exactly where the excess space is most evident, but my guess would be that there is just too much room under the area where the toe cap transitions to the vamp.
> 
> ...


If you squeeze your foot into a too-small shoe, it can crease further ahead than the place shown in the picture. All your toes are squeezed together inside the toe box and that is un-natural. The crease should appear just ahead of the widest part of the foot, just like how your barefoot flex.

As mentioned before, I have no way to check whether there is excess volume in the toe box. If that is the case, maybe by adding some moleskin to fill the void could help, as suggested by @momsdoc in other thread.


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

RogerP said:


> So instead of the instep / top of the forefoot supporting the vamp, the leather in that area is collapsing and folding rather than simply creasing.
> 
> Bottom line - this does not look like good fit to me.


I think this is what is happening. The instep supports the shoe well, but the top of the forefoot is well below the shoe. My foot tapers much more than the shoe.

Everything else fits well and they are comfortable. But the "creasing" isn't visually appealing to be honest. Maybe using a pen would form a better looking crease.

My question/concern is if I keep the shoe, will this destroy the leather?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

A pen can help initially set the crease in the right spot but will not help this situation at all.

That degree of folding / crumpling of the leather can only accelerate wear. But I wouldn't expect destruction to be imminent. And I agree that it is not aesthetically pleasing. 

Bottom line is that I don't think these are a good fit for you. And regardless of price, fit should always be your number one purchase criterion.


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit (Feb 11, 2015)

My experience is get a good shoe tree to fill in the shoe and massage the crease to minimize the damage. Wait for a long time (several days) for the leather to recover and then try the pen method. You might be able to reduce the crease.

Since this is a pair of new shoe, I wonder if the leather is still hard. It should be OK once broken in to softness.

Good luck.


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

never behind said:


> Got my new Sanders black captoes today. These are really comfortable. Out of the box 10x more comfortable than the PAs I'm wearing today.
> 
> I do have a question, as I'm still trying to figure out proper footwear sizing. The shoes have good width - not too roomy but not tight. The heels fit great with zero slip, and they are nice and snug over the arch. But over the ball of my foot there is *a lot* of room. Hopefully the 2nd picture shows that somewhat with the extra leather when my foot flexes. Will this be a problem in how the shoe wears/ages?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you have a low instep and the shoe has a high instep, leaving too much room


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

never behind said:


> I'd like some advice. While I was reveling in my new shoes, I noticed this dark spot. Any ideas what it is and how to remove it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably no one will see it.


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

RogerP said:


> Bottom line is that I don't think these are a good fit for you. And regardless of price, fit should always be your number one purchase criterion.


Agreed, although it is disappointing. Back to the hunt!

Anybody interested in a new pair of Sanders? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barca10 (Apr 21, 2012)

I received my first pair of Carmina's yesterday.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Very nice indeed!


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

Nice Carminas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Picked these up at Walmart!


----------



## barca10 (Apr 21, 2012)

Flanderian said:


> Picked these up at Walmart!


Very nice. The NJ Walmart's have a much better selection than we have in FL. This is the only thing I'm able to find at Walmart.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

barca10 said:


> Very nice. The NJ Walmart's have a much better selection than we have in FL. This is the only thing I'm able to find at Walmart.
> 
> View attachment 18552


Yes, too bad they only sell lefts, and only one of each shoe. Doesn't seem to bother me, though! 










Congrats upon giving my silliness what it deserved!  But I had to find some excuse to post yet another photo of Yohei Fukuda's lovely work, this time from their Paris trunk show.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Flanderian said:


> Picked these up at Walmart!


Those are very nice, how much?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Howard said:


> Those are very nice, how much?


A buck three eighty five! But Mr. Levy got his on sale! 

Obviously not to be seen in Walmart, or any other retail establishment, I can't recall exactly how much Mr. Fukuda charges at his Japanese atelier. But I seem to recall it being north of $5K. I don't know if his road show in Europe is for the same footwear, but certainly if it is his full bespoke product it would be at least that amount.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

barca10 said:


> View attachment 18546
> View attachment 18547
> View attachment 18548
> I received my first pair of Carmina's yesterday.


Truly gorgeous!


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

Flanderian said:


> Truly gorgeous!


Funny, I bought my first Carmina's a week back. I looked at his pics and thought, "man, his look nicer." Shoe envy is real. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcktuck (Apr 12, 2017)

I've been eyeing a couple pairs of two eyelet derbies for a while. For whatever reason, they have always appealed to me. I was hoping some of the participants of this thread might be able to answer a few questions for me on the following shoes:

1. Alfred Sargent Pimlico Chestnut

I'm a pretty standard US 11 and these are available only in a UK 10.5F. I'm worried that these will be too big for me. Does anyone have any experience with the AS 109 last and how it compares to standard US sizes? Also, I think I would prefer a shoe in a darker brown, but thought I'd be able to darken these with some cream polish. I've had some success doing that on a pair of loafers I own, but am curious to hear other people's thoughts on the matter.

2. Carmina 907

I've only been able to find these in a few places online, though in a dark brown that appeals to me. An ebay listing has them posted in a 10.5E UK which they say is equivalent to a US 11 for the rain last. I know some members have more experience with Carmina, and may be able to comment on that fit. Leatherfoot also has them (https://www.leatherfoot.com/inca-last/dp/5597) available in a 10E on the Inca last (not sure if this is a typo, as I thought Carmina would only have them on one last). Skoak also says they will have the 907 Rain available in April, so I could just order my size then.

3. Carlos Santos Derby

Not a two-eyelet, but a sleek three-eyelet that I have also considered. I would probably do the patina service and get either the wine shadow, guimares, or coimbra patina. I think I could get any size in these, so ordering a 10UK would probably be the choice.









Would love some input from the members here.

Thanks


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

It's a crap shoot as to whether you would be able to darken the AS pair to the colour you want. Darkening a very light shade often just does not work. Not saying it can't be done, just that the uncertainty is enough that I'd pass on that.

I like the Carmina pair but would prefer a mid brown or a red brown to that very dark brown.

I suggest going with the CS pair - get the exact shade you want and take advantage of the good sizing advice from Skoak.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

I’ve found those CS derbies enticing since Skoak first showed them. They’re very sleek, so can really dress up a Blucher. 

Since you can get them in the color you want, they seem like the best option. Plus the pricing is nice.


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

Ordered a pair of Peal & Co shoes on a whim. They were on sale and I wanted to see how they fit (my local BB does t carry Peals). Lo and behold they fit, so I think I may just keep them.

But I can't post without asking a question.  I've learned my right instep is lower than my left. As you can see the lacing gap is different. Do you just buy so the right shoe isn't too big? Or fit the left and deploy a tongue pad on the right? The right fits well but I do wonder as the shoes break in if the right will become too lose. Darn asymmetrical feet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I think they look fine. The real question is are they comfortable?

Bear in mind the shoes will break in over time and conform more to your particular foot structure.


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

SG_67 said:


> I think they look fine. The real question is are they comfortable?
> 
> Bear in mind the shoes will break in over time and conform more to your particular foot structure.


Yes they are comfortable!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Okay - my last purchase of 2017 - lol!

A pair of very versatile and serviceable derby boots from Carlos Santos in brown grain / brown suede on the 316 last. Dainite soles. When I perhaps can't quite bring myself to expose a pair of Galways (Zug excepted) to the very worst of weather conditions, these will be pressed into service.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

⇧ Ridiculously handsome boots Roger - enjoy.


----------



## barca10 (Apr 21, 2012)

RogerP said:


> Okay - my last purchase of 2017 - lol!
> 
> A pair of very versatile and serviceable derby boots from Carlos Santos in brown grain / brown suede on the 316 last. Dainite soles. When I perhaps can't quite bring myself to expose a pair of Galways (Zug excepted) to the very worst of weather conditions, these will be pressed into service.


Very nice!


----------



## Hebrew Barrister (Oct 1, 2017)

RogerP said:


> Okay - my last purchase of 2017 - lol!
> 
> A pair of very versatile and serviceable derby boots from Carlos Santos in brown grain / brown suede on the 316 last. Dainite soles. When I perhaps can't quite bring myself to expose a pair of Galways (Zug excepted) to the very worst of weather conditions, these will be pressed into service.


I think you're becoming my own personal style icon. I love those.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

From a couple weeks ago- picked up a pair of brown shell AE Strands in the Shoebank sale. Honestly can't find a single problem with them, and I'm OCD about stuff like that:


















From today- Alden x BB shell penny loafers in color 8. I bought a 10.5D (my usual size) and a 10 D, because I saw conflicting sizing info online. Turns out the 10D (half size down) works best:









Outside (post Mac Method):









They're snug, but not uncomfortable- the most snug part is the strap, but it's not terrible. The 10D actually makes the relative looseness in the heel of the 10.5D feel insecure, like I'll have issues if it stretches any or when the footbed breaks in. I'll need to wear them with socks the first few times, but I'm pretty happy with how these turned out.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

orange fury said:


> View attachment 19310
> 
> 
> View attachment 19312


Damn, you're not playing around. Merry early Christmas to OF!

After going a half size down, I wound up selling my LHS because of soreness in the tops of my feet (under that strap) after a day of wearing. I was really bummed.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

I can't pass up the savings by ordering while in Mexico.

Just ordered the CS Chelsea in the Alentejo patina.

This is the boot










This is the patina


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> From a couple weeks ago- picked up a pair of brown shell AE Strands in the Shoebank sale. Honestly can't find a single problem with them, and I'm OCD about stuff like that:
> View attachment 19310
> 
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful shoes - fantastic. I'm partial to that gorgeous penny, but both are incredible. Enjoy - great purchases.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

momsdoc said:


> I can't pass up the savings by ordering while in Mexico.
> 
> Just ordered the CS Chelsea in the Alentejo patina.


Let me know the fit - I'm a sucker for a Chelsea, but I have narrow-ish feet - and I wear an 11 in the Carmina Simpson and Meermin Elton lasts.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

FLMike said:


> Damn, you're not playing around. Merry early Christmas to OF!
> 
> After going a half size down, I wound up selling my LHS because of soreness in the tops of my feet (under that strap) after a day of wearing. I was really bummed.


Thanks!

I'm going to wear them on carpet for the next few days because of the strap on the left shoe- it's not uncomfortable, but it is noticeably snug. To be fair, I'm still getting over some hangups after my experience with AE Patriots several years ago (though this is nowhere near that level of tightness).

The best part? I used a 40% off coupon that Brooks allowed me to use on shell. Not too shabby.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^My #8 shell cordovan LHS's
were purchased in a size 9.5D, my normal shoe size, but the strap on the left foot originally caused me some discomfort after being on my foot for several hours of walking about. I wore the shoes like that for perhaps a year, hoping they would stretch a bit and provide me with a "perfect" fit. Such was not the case and I eventually took the shoes to a local cobbler for some spot stretching...it worked and Alden's LHS continues to be one of my favorite loafer designs.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Those should prove to be a striking pair of Chelseas, Momsdoc. And I love those shell Strands!


----------



## John inSC (Mar 20, 2016)

RogerP said:


> Okay - my last purchase of 2017 - lol!
> 
> A pair of very versatile and serviceable derby boots from Carlos Santos in brown grain / brown suede on the 316 last. Dainite soles. When I perhaps can't quite bring myself to expose a pair of Galways (Zug excepted) to the very worst of weather conditions, these will be pressed into service.


Those are fantastic. Seeing a lot of nice shoes from CS posted over the last few months. Thinking I need to have a look. Spending my bonus this year on a pair of Galways may be difficult to explain to my fiancé but, these would fit the bill.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^My good man,
you might as well introduce your fiance to your 'sartorial mistresses' (clothes, shoes/boots, and wardrobing accessories) now, so that she can begin getting used to those incessant, unplanned deliveries to your front door stoop! LOL.


----------



## John inSC (Mar 20, 2016)

Unfortunately because I talk with her about & show her pictures of my dream shoes/boots - she’s well aware of the brand names and prices associated with them now 
She loves nice clothing and shoes as well, but, is also content on cheaper made. I cringe when I see how most ladies shoes and heels are crafted, aside from a company called Teiks and some alligator pumps I got her from Lucchese last year.


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^My good man,
> you might as well introduce your fiance to your 'sartorial mistresses' (clothes, shoes/boots, and wardrobing accessories) now, so that she can begin getting used to those incessant, unplanned deliveries to your front door stoop! LOL.


My wife is finally settling in with this, especially packages from far flung places around the globe. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^My good man,
> you might as well introduce your fiance to your 'sartorial mistresses' (clothes, shoes/boots, and wardrobing accessories) now, so that she can begin getting used to those incessant, unplanned deliveries to your front door stoop! LOL.


And it is a much less objectionable mistress than the standard kind which can get one into no ends of trouble.

Hence, it's all relative. I'm an old-fashioned kinda guy, i.e., no mistresses of the traditional kind, but my girlfriend of twenty-plus years knows she'll all but disappears for a moment if I see a pair of Alden #8s in the wild.

But more importantly to her, while it will register on internal sensors, I will show no visible signs of acknowledgment should a leggy blonde pass by.

So do as Eagle wisely says, introduce your fiancé to your sartorial mistress now - while both of you are (hopefully) at a very understanding and flexible stage in your relationship - so that she won't feel like she's being "cheated on" later when all those boxes are sitting on the front porch.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

John inSC said:


> Unfortunately because I talk with her about & show her pictures of my dream shoes/boots - she's well aware of the brand names and prices associated with them now
> She loves nice clothing and shoes as well, but, is also content on cheaper made. I cringe when I see how most ladies shoes and heels are crafted, aside from a company called Teiks and some alligator pumps I got her from Lucchese last year.


It's not a new observation, but dollar-for-dollar women's clothes are meaningfully poorer made. It's laughable how poor the dollar-for-dollar comparisons are.

My girlfriend is 5'11" ~130lbs with reasonably broad shoulders so she will - for casual sweaters, shirts, sweatshirts - always try to buy men's small if she can as the value is ridiculously better even from the exact same company.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> It's not a new observation, but dollar-for-dollar women's clothes are meaningfully poorer made. It's laughable how poor the dollar-for-dollar comparisons are.
> 
> My girlfriend is 5'11" ~130lbs with reasonably broad shoulders so she will - for casual sweaters, shirts, sweatshirts - always try to buy men's small if she can as the value is ridiculously better even from the exact same company.


This. The highest quality stuff my wife has (or most durable, I guess) is athleisure stuff from Lululemon or Athleta (Patagonia and Columbia for outerwear). She's given up on buying other clothes because either the fit sucks or the quality sucks (often both). Same thing with shoes- she has several pairs of heels for nicer occasions, but she primarily wears Newton/Brooks running shoes or Converses because they don't fall apart


----------



## Hebrew Barrister (Oct 1, 2017)

Fading Fast said:


> It's not a new observation, but dollar-for-dollar women's clothes are meaningfully poorer made. It's laughable how poor the dollar-for-dollar comparisons are.
> 
> My girlfriend is 5'11" ~130lbs with reasonably broad shoulders so she will - for casual sweaters, shirts, sweatshirts - always try to buy men's small if she can as the value is ridiculously better even from the exact same company.


The issue with women's clothes is that quality brands don't exist, only fashion brands. For mens clothes, both exist.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

SKOAK ROCKS!!!

I went to place my Chelsea order, but then it added 940SEK shipping making them almost $400.

I placed an email to Alexander at Skoak and recieved a code for free shipping by this AM. So now they are the original International price of $287 door to door!

I can’t say enough about Skoak’s customer service. But I guess my business history with them says it all.

Thanks Roger. Those sleek Magnanni Chelseas I got cover a brownish/rouge range, so I thought something a little brighter red would be more useful than burgundy. Besides those CS Alentejo bal boots I got last month are mighty fine looking. With my cherry Meermin calf and grain bals, I’m really finding a redder boot to be quite useful. I have a navy with red overcheck tweed sports coat, and some PS and madder ties with red that compliment them nicely. And you’ld be surprised at how often you can find some red yarns snuck into Donnegal.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

orange fury said:


> From a couple weeks ago- picked up a pair of brown shell AE Strands in the Shoebank sale. Honestly can't find a single problem with them, and I'm OCD about stuff like that:
> View attachment 19310
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some great looking Strands. It's amazing how much richer and elegant they look in shell versus calf. That's the second example I've seen of shell Strands and am taken aback by the difference.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

momsdoc said:


> Those are some great looking Strands. It's amazing how much richer and elegant they look in shell versus calf. That's the second example I've seen of shell Strands and am taken aback by the difference.


The difference side by side is pretty incredible. I have a pair in bourbon calf that are beautiful in their own right, but there's a depth the shell has that the calf can't match:









I still love my calf shoes, but the shell adds something noticeably different to my rotation


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> The difference side by side is pretty incredible. I have a pair in bourbon calf that are beautiful in their own right, but there's a depth the shell has that the calf can't match:
> View attachment 19333
> 
> 
> I still love my calf shoes, but the shell adds something noticeably different to my rotation


A picture is worth a thousand words. The calfs are beautiful, but they look humbled next to the shells.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Wanted to update, wore my new Alden/B.B. LHS's out and about today for the first time. Absolutely love them:









Still a little snug, but definitely comfortable. Very happy with these.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Very nice OF! 

The festive slacks and socks aren’t lost in the details either...;-).


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Present from my wife.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Woofa said:


> Present from my wife.
> View attachment 19366


You lucky dog. Not only


Woofa said:


> Present from my wife.
> View attachment 19366


You've trained a WOMAN to buy a man spectators? Way to go Obi Wan.

BTW the juxtaposition of the pedestal candle is a nice touch.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Woofa said:


> Present from my wife.
> View attachment 19366


Very nice, mine get constant use throughout November/December


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

Picked these AEs up on clearance. I have a need for a casual shoe. They are really comfortable and no horrible quality control issues.

Edit: Well I was wrong. I just noticed the facings (I hope that's the right term, where the eyelets are) are all messed up. One is sewn on way off-center and hangs down a good inch lower than the other. How do they miss this stuff?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

A sign of the times. This didn’t seem as blatant only 4 years ago when I bought my first pair.

AE = Ain’t Everything


----------



## philipneri (Jun 12, 2017)

Before 2017, I was a baggy jeans and New Balance sneakers guy. This year, I got a totally new wardrobe. Here all the shoes I bought in 2017.










Front Row: White Chucks, Black Chucks

Middle Row: Blue Sperry's, Brown Sperry's, Burgundy Weejuns, Black Tassel Loafers

Back Row: Dirty Bucks, Grey Bucks, Brown Beeswax CDBs, Black Beeswax CDBs, Tan Longwings, Black Plain Toe Derbies


----------



## swils8610 (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice collection. I’m a sucker for shell cordovan #8 myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hebrew Barrister (Oct 1, 2017)

never behind said:


> Picked these AEs up on clearance. I have a need for a casual shoe. They are really comfortable and no horrible quality control issues.
> 
> Edit: Well I was wrong. I just noticed the facings (I hope that's the right term, where the eyelets are) are all messed up. One is sewn on way off-center and hangs down a good inch lower than the other. How do they miss this stuff?
> 
> ...


Wow that's bad. Fortunately, their customer service hasn't suffered. They'll send you a new pair if they have them, or refund your money if they don't.


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

Hebrew Barrister said:


> Wow that's bad. Fortunately, their customer service hasn't suffered. They'll send you a new pair if they have them, or refund your money if they don't.


I am reaching the point where I don't even want to deal with AE anymore. Unfortunately I don't have lasts figured out on non-US makers yet. But I guess that's part of the adventure now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfreeman73 (Jan 5, 2017)

never behind said:


> Picked these AEs up on clearance. I have a need for a casual shoe. They are really comfortable and no horrible quality control issues.
> 
> Edit: Well I was wrong. I just noticed the facings (I hope that's the right term, where the eyelets are) are all messed up. One is sewn on way off-center and hangs down a good inch lower than the other. How do they miss this stuff?
> 
> ...


I was just at AE today and was looking at some Badlands. Definitely a good price. But, I ended up walking out with some Walnut Strands. I couldn't resist.


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

My latest addition are these Donald Pliner Double Monk Zigor boots. I wasn't sure how I would like the cross-over straps at first, but as it turns out, I love them.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Those cross-over straps are a rather unique and appealing design feature. One that in the past might have tempted me to add to my collection, but alas, as the hands age, along with the rest of my body, a touch of arthritis makes manipulating those buckles an unpleasant chore. However, those boots are a handsome pair of leather art...may you long wear them and may you wear them only in good health!


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Those cross-over straps are a rather unique and appealing design feature. One that in the past might have tempted me to add to my collection, but alas, as the hands age, along with the rest of my body, a touch of arthritis makes manipulating those buckles an unpleasant chore. However, those boots are a handsome pair of leather art...may you long wear them and may you wear them only in good health!


Thanks, Eagle. They look great with jeans, as well. *Full Disclosure*...I actually won these boots in a drawing during a Donald Pliner trunk show at James Davis Men's Clothiers here in Memphis. I could choose any DP shoe/boot up to $300 so I got these.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Received an order today that I placed back in December- Alden x J Crew color 8 shell LWB's. Got these for 40% off, then was able to add another 15% off after ordering- so these were (relatively) dirt cheap:


















I understand now why these are called gunboats- these are next-level bulky. I'm pretty sure the sole alone will outlast me:









I think these are probably the heaviest shoes I own lol:









The only issue is a couple sections in both shoes where the lining isn't attached to the upper- you can see some bubbling below. It isn't visible from the outside and doesn't affect the fit, so I'm just going to ignore it (unless someone tells me that it's going to cause some awful construction issue down the road):









Pretty dang happy with these. Comparing these to my MacNeils, it's interesting how different two shoes in the same style can be- I was worried about some level of duplication when I ordered, but on the feet, they're a very different shoe.


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

^ pants not included. 

Nice looking shoes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

never behind said:


> ^ pants not included.
> 
> Nice looking shoes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hah, yeah, I was at home in shorts


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Never thought I'd be saying this, but thank gawd for the shorts (LOL)! Scrolling through you pics above and in particular pics #2 & 3, I was reminded of that wonderfully funny movie spoof, "Robin Hood; Men In Tights!" Good to know that what I was looking at are indeed socks, rather than...well you get the picture().

More seriously, it sounds like you got a whale of a deal on those Alden shell cordovan long wings. A decade+ year old iteration of that same shoe is on my shoe racks and, as you surmised in your post, the original soles and (surprisingly) heels continue to serve me well. Orange fury, may you long wear those beauties and may you wear them only in good health! :icon_cheers:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Never thought I'd be saying this, but thank gawd for the shorts (LOL)! Scrolling through you pics above and in particular pics #2 & 3, I was reminded of that wonderfully funny movie spoof, "Robin Hood; Men In Tights!" Good to know that what I was looking at are indeed socks, rather than...well you get the picture().
> 
> More seriously, it sounds like you got a whale of a deal on those Alden shell cordovan long wings. A decade+ year old iteration of that same shoe is on my shoe racks and, as you surmised in your post, the original soles and (surprisingly) heels continue to serve me well. Orange fury, may you long wear those beauties and may you wear them only in good health! :icon_cheers:


You should see the compression shorts I'm wearing in my marathon next weekend lol.

And thank you- I've had them less than a day and already love them. After some conversations on the Alden thread at SF, im chalking up the lining issue to nothing more than a quirk that I doubt will affect the shoe in any way.

As an aside, I'm keeping the receipt in the box, so one day (when Alden shell is $1k- stupid annual price increases) I can appreciate the fact that I spent $378 on these lol


----------



## Hebrew Barrister (Oct 1, 2017)

orange fury said:


> You should see the compression shorts I'm wearing in my marathon next weekend lol.


No, we shouldn't....


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

The new Yanko.

I've not had much use for black shoes, thinking that they are best limited to bals for pairing with suits and a tux. However, I've found black monks, and boots cross over to sports coats and odd trousers, as well as some other dressy casual rigs. I think a sleek chelsea can do the same.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Those look great! Great sleek last and dainite soles to boot. Pardon the pun.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Those look very smart momsdoc - congrats!


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Momsdoc: speaking from experience, I think you will find a black chelsea to be a surprisingly flexible shoe.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

After about a year long hiatus from major wardrobe purchases, last week I received a bonus from work, and set aside a little to buy a used King/Grand Seiko, now I have these incoming instead.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Dmontez said:


> View attachment 20470
> View attachment 20471
> After about a year long hiatus from major wardrobe purchases, last week I received a bonus from work, and set aside a little to buy a used King/Grand Seiko, now I have these incoming instead.


I was thinking of the Dearborn boot as Leffot is right around the corner from me.

I'd like to hear your thoughts when they arrive.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

StephenRG said:


> Momsdoc: speaking from experience, I think you will find a black chelsea to be a surprisingly flexible shoe.


I love my pair of black Chelseas, but they are almost too sleek to be worn casually. I'd find a pair of black Chukkas to be a bit more versatile.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

marysteev said:


> Nowadays I have purchased this shoes from ellesse.co.uk it's my favorite color shoe. I got it very reasonable price by using this discount deal.


*Andy's Fashion Forum*
A forum for questions and answers about *men's* fashion topics, bespoke, custom, made-to-measure & tailored clothing, accessories and furnishings.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

momsdoc said:


> *Andy's Fashion Forum*
> A forum for questions and answers about *men's* fashion topics, bespoke, custom, made-to-measure & tailored clothing, accessories and furnishings.


A little bit of guerilla marketing on behalf of the young lady.


----------



## WDG (May 20, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> A little bit of guerilla marketing on behalf of the young lady.


Not only that, but... Those are hideous. :amazing:


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

A bit after the fact, but here are my two latest shoe/boot purchases - the black horse bit loafers are Carmina, via The Armoury, and the suede jodhpurs are from Paul Stuart.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Two winners there crusty! The suede jodhpurs remind me of my pair from Bonafe, which I enjoy immensely.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

RogerP said:


> Two winners there crusty! The suede jodhpurs remind me of my pair from Bonafe, which I enjoy immensely.


Thank you, Roger. The loafers, I would have bought in Madrid, save for the fact that Carmina made them in some form of textured brown leather, rather than the smooth black that are carried by the Armoury, which I preferred, so I bided my time until I returned to NYC to buy them.

The suede jodhpurs were comfortable immediately upon wearing, so they will get more play whenever the rains stop here in NYC (actually, at the moment, we are having wet snow - great clumps of it).


----------



## krock (Mar 4, 2016)

Well, I am not 100% sure posting sneakers in this thread is allowed 
This is A.Testoni.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Picked these beauties up for my growing collection. Thrift store priced consignment clearance as I don't think anyone knew what they were.
So light and airy compared to most of my shoes which are English.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Breaking out the new EG Dovers in Redwood this morning


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

Wear them in good health, CLT!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Redwood is such a terrific shade - I'd just kill for a pair of Galways in that material. Congrats CLT!


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

RogerP said:


> Redwood is such a terrific shade - I'd just kill for a pair of Galways in that material. Congrats CLT!


I've had them in the closet for 2 months waiting for it to get a little warmer to wear them. They have a lighter brown sole edge that really makes them perfect for spring/summer. It's supposed to be 70 degrees today so it felt like the time for a debut.

I really love the shade of redwood and I'm very glad I picked these up. I think EG has a pair of redwood Shannons on their website if you felt the need...


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Too light a shade for a really dressy boot (for me). But a Galway or Nevis.... drool. It would make a great chukka as well, though too close overall to my St. C pair. And of course it absolutely rocks as a Dover. Enjoy them my friend!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

CLTesquire said:


> Breaking out the new EG Dovers in Redwood this morning
> 
> View attachment 20838


May you long wear those memorably handsome Dover's and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

CLTesquire said:


> Breaking out the new EG Dovers in Redwood this morning
> 
> View attachment 20838


Very sharp! Aside from the burnishing on the toes, the shade reminds me of my very first pair of AEs, the Bradley in "Chili" (also a split-toe blucher).


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> May you long wear those memorably handsome Dover's and may you do so only in good health!


⇧ that plus, I love the way they work with your trouser's shade of grey.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Finally these Meermin spectators arrived just in time for the Easter weekend.

I ordered this GMTO in August, but they failed to ship due to failing QC. They offered a refund or a remake once the materials were in stock. Since I didn't need them until the season started this weekend, I opted for a remake. I'm glad I did. Closed channel tanned leather soles and they threw in lasted trees for the inconvenience.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Very nice Momsdoc -you seem to be grooving on the red shades lately.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Not red despite the pics. Antique copper and antique oak. 

I really was impressed by the makeup of an Adelaide Spectator. Not something I expect to ever see on another man’s feet IRL.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Two recent ethrifts to help round out my casual bootwear. 















My second pair of wolverines and my first rancourts. Both are brown but the wolverines are actually darker.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Woofa said:


> Two recent ethrifts to help round out my casual bootwear.
> View attachment 21139
> View attachment 21140
> 
> My second pair of wolverines and my first rancourts. Both are brown but the wolverines are actually darker.


Both are nice, I particularly like the top one. Enjoy


----------



## Jgarner197 (Feb 24, 2017)

Haven't splurged on shoes in a little while and stumbled across these and couldn't seem to say no. I've never owned or had any experience with Loake but this pair of Funnelwebs in Mahogany is on its way nonetheless.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Jgarner197 said:


> Haven't splurged on shoes in a little while and stumbled across these and couldn't seem to say no. I've never owned or had any experience with Loake but this pair of Funnelwebs in Mahogany is on its way nonetheless.
> View attachment 21203


I picture an off-white / bone linen suit or trousers looking particular sharp with those (many other options as well). Love the low-key two-tone effect. Enjoy, they look great.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Jgarner197 said:


> Haven't splurged on shoes in a little while and stumbled across these and couldn't seem to say no. I've never owned or had any experience with Loake but this pair of Funnelwebs in Mahogany is on its way nonetheless.
> View attachment 21203


I think these will also demand the wearing of a panama hat of some sort.


----------



## Jgarner197 (Feb 24, 2017)

Fading Fast said:


> I picture an off-white / bone linen suit or trousers looking particular sharp with those (many other options as well). Love the low-key two-tone effect. Enjoy, they look great.





CLTesquire said:


> I think these will also demand the wearing of a panama hat of some sort.


You gentlemen read my mind!! I have just the hat to accompany it. I had a local hatter named John Penman make me a custom from a Brent Black sourced Cuenca body. I know this is for shoes but here's the hat he made for me..


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

Newest acquisition - for formal wear only, but shown here for demonstration purposes only - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Jgarner197 said:


> Haven't splurged on shoes in a little while and stumbled across these and couldn't seem to say no. I've never owned or had any experience with Loake but this pair of Funnelwebs in Mahogany is on its way nonetheless.
> View attachment 21203





Jgarner197 said:


> You gentlemen read my mind!! I have just the hat to accompany it. I had a local hatter named John Penman make me a custom from a Brent Black sourced Cuenca body. I know this is for shoes but here's the hat he made for me..
> View attachment 21208





upr_crust said:


> Newest acquisition - for formal wear only, but shown here for demonstration purposes only - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue.
> 
> View attachment 21222


*NICE!!!*


----------



## Jgarner197 (Feb 24, 2017)

I have never owned a suede Dress shoe before but thrifted these from the Bay for $50 and thought it might be fun to try. Still not sure what to wear it with but I really liked the shoe. Crockett and Jones for Peal Co./Brooks Brothers.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Those suede's were made for wear with a pin cord or cotton poplin summer suit! Nice find. May you long (but only occasionally) wear them and may you do so only in good health.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> Those suede's were made for wear with a pin cord or cotton poplin summer suit! Nice find. May you long (but only occasionally) wear them and may you do so only in good health.


⇧ Spot on advice and I'd add, almost any nice-casual to dress summer pants - linen, for example - would look great with them. The perforations (I'm sure not really all the way through), say summer / warm weather - so, IMHO, use that as a guide as well. Enjoy - they are a wonderful looking pair of shoes that you got at a great price.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Jgarner197 said:


> ...Peal & Co by Crockett and Jones for Brooks Brothers....


My small brain just attempted to disaggregate this. I know (or believe anyway) that Peal & Co is owned by BB, but thought Crockett and Jones is an independent company. Is that not the case?

Also, if Peal & Co is the actual manufacturer then why would there be two more branded names on the shoe? I can see Peal & Co making shoes for C&J or for BB, but why would Peal & Co make a C&J for BB?

Or, as is likely the case, am I missing the obvious here?


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Peal is just a name these days. They don’t “make” anything.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

CLTesquire said:


> Peal is just a name these days. They don't "make" anything.


Sorry for being dense, then what the heck does "Peal & Co by C&J for BB" even mean? What is BB trying to do - just throw a bunch of venerable names together for cheap marketing?

I understand something like "Alden for BB." Even if BB owned Alden (heaven forbid), I could see them keeping the names separate and marketing it as "Alden for BB." What I'm missing is what someone is supposed to think "Peal & Co by C&J for BB" is supposed to mean?


----------



## Jgarner197 (Feb 24, 2017)

Fading Fast said:


> My small brain just attempted to disaggregate this. I know (or believe anyway) that Peal & Co is owned by BB, but thought Crockett and Jones is an independent company. Is that not the case?
> 
> Also, if Peal & Co is the actual manufacturer then why would there be two more branded names on the shoe? I can see Peal & Co making shoes for C&J or for BB, but why would Peal & Co make a C&J for BB?
> 
> Or, as is likely the case, am I missing the obvious here?


My understanding with Peal and Co was the same as yours that Brooks owned the name. They contract out to have shoes made under this label from various sources over the years including some to my knowledge (second hand) were both Loake and Crockett and Jones. I just re read my post and I typed it backwards lol. Sorry for the confusion as these are Crockett and Jones shoes for Peal and Co/Brooks Brothers. I will edit the post


----------



## Jgarner197 (Feb 24, 2017)

CLTesquire said:


> Peal is just a name these days. They don't "make" anything.





Fading Fast said:


> Sorry for being dense, then what the heck does "Peal & Co by C&J for BB" even mean? What is BB trying to do - just throw a bunch of venerable names together for cheap marketing?
> 
> I understand something like "Alden for BB." Even if BB owned Alden (heaven forbid), I could see them keeping the names separate and marketing it as "Alden for BB." What I'm missing is what someone is supposed to think "Peal & Co by C&J for BB" is supposed to mean?


I am terribly sorry for the confusion as I posted this while giving my two year old a bath. I simply was trying to say that these shoes said Peal and Co. for Brooks Brothers and from the listing and my own research were made for that label and company by Crockett and Jones. I have edited the post to try and clear any confusion. Brooks did not actually put any info regarding C&J on the shoe itself that was info I had to dig up on my own based on original list price of the shoe and from other forum postings. The listing itself for the shoe mentioned Crockett and Jones was the actual maker and I wanted to validate that info before actually purchasing with my best offer.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

⇧ you did nothing wrong, I just over-dug into a small detail obsessively. Most importantly, enjoy the beautiful (and, I'll bet, well made by C&J) shoes.


----------



## BronkLife1990 (Apr 3, 2018)

Just got the BF these from Allen Edmonds. Not sure what you guys think of them...but the experience at the store was top notch for us!


----------



## Jgarner197 (Feb 24, 2017)

BronkLife1990 said:


> Just got the BF these from Allen Edmonds. Not sure what you guys think of them...but the experience at the store was top notch for us!


Fantastic to hear you had a great experience! I'm a fan of the Fifth Ave as I have a pair in black and brown. It's the same last as the Park Ave with a little bit of character(broguing) at a better price. Been awhile since I saw a Park Ave at $249. Congratulations I hope he enjoys them.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Just took delivery of these bad boys. My end of a trade that started last summer.






















My first pair of monks and I really like the brown suede with the simple gold buckle.


----------



## krock (Mar 4, 2016)

Got myself Grenson Scott tassels (Photo form the 'Net)


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Just FYI. Those looking for a new shoe options might want to check out the new maker added by Skoaktiebolaget yesterday. It’s essntially a house brand in the form of a company owned by the owners of Skoak. Lof and Tung. All GYW in Spain. Lots of MTO options and good looking lasts.

Pricing is cheaper than Carmina (though looks of similar quality) and about equivalent to Carlos Santos.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Woofa said:


> Just took delivery of these bad boys. My end of a trade that started last summer.
> View attachment 21273
> View attachment 21274
> View attachment 21275
> ...


 Your first Gaziano and Girling shoes?


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Actually I have very fortunate that these are my fourth pair. All bought used or traded for.


----------



## krock (Mar 4, 2016)

CLTesquire said:


> Just FYI. Those looking for a new shoe options might want to check out the new maker added by Skoaktiebolaget yesterday. It's essntially a house brand in the form of a company owned by the owners of Skoak. Lof and Tung. All GYW in Spain. Lots of MTO options and good looking lasts.
> 
> Pricing is cheaper than Carmina (though looks of similar quality) and about equivalent to Carlos Santos.


They definitely look great (at least online), rather a steal for the prices published if they stand to these photo looks and quality.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Mar 29, 2017)

Cornwallis in walnut.
$175 from their factory seconds website, shoebank.com


----------



## BronkLife1990 (Apr 3, 2018)

Jgarner197 said:


> Fantastic to hear you had a great experience! I'm a fan of the Fifth Ave as I have a pair in black and brown. It's the same last as the Park Ave with a little bit of character(broguing) at a better price. Been awhile since I saw a Park Ave at $249. Congratulations I hope he enjoys them.


Thanks! I think the Normandy boots are going to be the next buy.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Inbound from Skoak - Enzo Bonafe chukkas in Utah Gold.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

RogerP said:


> Inbound from Skoak - Enzo Bonafe chukkas in Utah Gold.


"Archaeologists have been unable to explain the contents of the so-called Oakville Cache. This chamber, buried for over 200 years and only rediscovered in 2238, contained 943 pairs of what experts call "chukka boots". Professor Higgs of the Royal Ontario Museum said that it was inconceivable that a single individual would own 943 pairs of shoes, let alone, of a single style, but it was also hard to explain why all the pairs were of the same size if they were not all owned by the same person. He was willing to speculate that the Oakville Cache was part of a collection ritual, as described in his book _New analyses of collection rituals in Canadian society from 1400 to 2100."_


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^^ Lolz! :beer:


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

And the archaeologists haven't even found the other rooms, where the other styles are stored - this will be like King Tut's tomb, the Sutton Hoo treasure, and the burial mound of Chin Shi Huang Ti all rolled into one, just with shoes and boots.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

@StephenRG that was a great post!

Just wanted to make a quick PSA for everyone. There is an interesting GMTO that just formed for SkoAB's new in-house brand Lof & Tung. It's a tobacco suede full strap loafer with leather sole and antique edge finishing. The GMTO is open until April 27th. Retail is about $330 USD, which is great for the level of shoes these are represented to be (think pre-price hike Carmina).

Here's the link:

(I have no financial involvement with SkoAB...I just think this will an extra useful loafer for folks here)


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Roger, the texture on those chukka's is amazing. Great purchase.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Woofa said:


> Roger, the texture on those chukka's is amazing. Great purchase.


Thank you kindly. If the Utah is anything like that on my Galways they will be supremely comfortable as well.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Literally the last one - after I bought it, it showed as "sold out". Should be here soon:


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Super nice and a ridiculous deal!


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Waiting on TOF for confirmation but I already know these Are Edward Green for RLPL. Just got these from eBay and they fit great and I don't have any other shoes like them. Unusual nail pattern that I read they only used for about 4 years from 2000 to 2004.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Good Morning Gentlemen,

This is my newest acquisition. The Gaziano and Girling St. James II in Vintage Cherry:
























Happy Friday!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Your new G & G's are indeed memorably handsome.
May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Another great deal on a pair of edward greens for my collection. At the door when I got home and these are beauties.















I believe these are a slightly older version of the Inverness and while I am unsure of the exact color, it is a beautiful rich brown for a pair of brogues. Very happy.


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

This board has converted me to the chukka side. I received these today - Cheaney Jackie III in mahogany country. Very comfortable!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow those are absolutely fantastic! Definitely my kinda kicks.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

never behind said:


> This board has converted me to the chukka side. I received these today - Cheaney Jackie III in mahogany country. Very comfortable!


Those are very nice looking. Congrats. Would you say they fit true to size?


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

FLMike said:


> Those are very nice looking. Congrats. Would you say they fit true to size?


Yes, TTS. They fit very nicely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Woofa said:


> Roger, the texture on those chukka's is amazing. Great purchase.


Agreed. Subtle but distinctive.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

These aren't mine, but I'm having to use all my will power to resist an impulse purchase of these Enzo Bonafe boots.

Shaft material is Peccary, and a more perfect substance for a close-fitting button boot shaft I could not imagine.


----------



## Jgarner197 (Feb 24, 2017)

Nowhere near as cool as the previous post sadly but I realized I had $370 in Brooks Brothers Rewards dollars that were expiring and needed to spend ASAP. It just so happened that they started an extra 25% off clearance prices today so I bought these two. Only had to come out of pocket a little bit more and received free shipping. The burgundy full brogue is a rebranded AE McCallister and the black brouged cap toe is a rebranded Crockett and Jones.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ I'd say you did very well!


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

@RogerP do you think peccary would be durable enough to make a loafer out of?


----------



## Jgarner197 (Feb 24, 2017)

RogerP said:


> ^^^ I'd say you did very well!


Thank you Roger!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

RogerP said:


> These aren't mine, but I'm having to use all my will power to resist an impulse purchase of these Enzo Bonafe boots.
> 
> Shaft material is Peccary, and a more perfect substance for a close-fitting button boot shaft I could not imagine.


Egads! I cannot remember ever wanting a Button Boot design quite so passionately as I want those beauties! RogerP you have great taste in iconically styled footwear! This present design is remarkably handsome.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

CLTesquire said:


> @RogerP do you think peccary would be durable enough to make a loafer out of?


No. I think it would be too prone to scuffs. Excellent for the shaft but too soft for uppers.

Now a paid of indoor moccasins? Yes please.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> Egads! I cannot remember ever wanting a Button Boot design quite so passionately as I want those beauties! RogerP you have great taste in iconically styled footwear! This present design is remarkably handsome.


I'm with you. Some button boots are a bit too much for me - impressive and stunning yes, but bordering on a bit too out there, but not these.

These, with trousers in place, will give little hint of what's behind the curtain and when the curtain is pulled back (say, sitting, a leg is crossed), they almost quietly announce themselves versus some button boots (owing to a strikingly different upper from the lower and noticeable buttons) that bray their presence.

The button boot is different enough that it doesn't need any addition help to call attention to itself; instead, the harmonized and quiet color of the upper of these (and their buttons) brings an elegance to a, by today's standards, unconventional piece of footwear. As Eagle says, very handsome indeed.

Roger, these have you written all over them - they fit your impeccable and personal style perfectly.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

RogerP said:


> These aren't mine, but I'm having to use all my will power to resist an impulse purchase of these Enzo Bonafe boots.
> 
> Shaft material is Peccary, and a more perfect substance for a close-fitting button boot shaft I could not imagine.


Son of a B**ch.

Roger, why? Why?

I decided after all my desire, and effort, that the black button boots with peccary shaft would not get enough use to warrant their purchase. My Carlyle's, and C&J Summerville boots are more than sufficient for tuxedo use.

I just really wanted a sleek chisel toed peccary shaft button boot. The fever was extinguished, and I'm enjoying my Spring saddle shoes, spectators, etc. WHY, WHY did you have to post these? Is there some sadistic streak you harbor?

I can see these being worn with all manner of tweed jackets and flannel trousers. They would even pick up on the brown in the windowpane of my Cordings tweed suit.

I'm beginning to suspect that after my WAYWT posts this past winter that you planted this photo on purpose, just to torment ME.

Well it didn't work. I'm not not lusting after them. I'm not coveting them. I wouldn't even be jealous if you purchased them.

So your sadistic, evil plot has failed. I hope you can sleep well at night with this knowledge.

But, in case you do enjoy a peaceful sleep and restful dream, just consider this.










They should be arriving at my office next week.:amazing:


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Back on the wagon. I like it. Those are some sweet boots.


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for the comments and feedback, gents.

Momsdoc - lols and congrats!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

momsdoc said:


> Son of a B**ch.
> 
> Roger, why? Why?
> 
> ...


Well played sir, best post I've read in a good amount of time.


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

Taking advantage of Herring’s free returns to try some different lasts. I was bummed the AS shoes didn’t work, as I loved the waist on those. I need a simple cap toe Oxford and may keep these Herring by Cheaney in their 205 last. Ive never had a chisel toe and it’s taking some getting used to. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

To my eye, the chisel toe is the epitome of toe box shapes! :happy:


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

never behind said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Them are some serious "doin' business" shoes! Very nice looking.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

New arrival. Last one in my size and hadn't been subjected to this year's price change


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Wasn't sure how Rosewood CC would look in real life but it's overwhelmingly good in real life. I had debated doing a MTO in Mahogany CC but am happy I went with these.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Rosewood CC is fab - and those Galways are terrific!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Skoaktiebolaget has introduced their own shoe brand - Lof & Tung. This dark brown Utah offering for the fall will likely be my next pair of chukkas.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

@RogerP you should consider changing your handle to Chukkaman or Chukkafan or something of that ilk


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Chukkstafarian.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Utah leather is exciting. 

The pics don’t excite me. Something about the shape of this last just doesn’t do it for me. I think the toe shape is rather bland. I hope it’s just the angle of the pics. Roger needs to get these Chukkas and post some more pics to be able to better discern their shape and proportions.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

momsdoc said:


> Utah leather is exciting.
> 
> The pics don't excite me. Something about the shape of this last just doesn't do it for me. I think the toe shape is rather bland. I hope it's just the angle of the pics. Roger needs to get these Chukkas and post some more pics to be able to better discern their shape and proportions.


Importantly, the last those chukkas are on is just a prototype last. Leaves said the actual chukka will be on the L&T T last, which is a bit different.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

I know that Magnanni isn't to everyone's taste - pointy, not GYW...but I like them, find them good value on inevitable sale, find that they fit me well, and when on clearance - just over $100, I had to...https://www.lastcall.com/Magnanni-Wingtip-Leather-Lace-Up-Shoe/prod46471054/p.prod


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

CLTesquire said:


> Importantly, the last those chukkas are on is just a prototype last. Leaves said the actual chukka will be on the L&T T last, which is a bit different.


True. I am fine with the last as it is, though. It makes for a more casual chukka compared with, say, my St. Crispin's. But it is a good deal sleeker than anything with an Alden label attached, even with the storm welt.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

StephenRG said:


> I know that Magnanni isn't to everyone's taste - pointy, not GYW...but I like them, find them good value on inevitable sale, find that they fit me well, and when on clearance - just over $100, I had to...https://www.lastcall.com/Magnanni-Wingtip-Leather-Lace-Up-Shoe/prod46471054/p.prod


Indeed! At that price hard to pass up. Good find.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

The EB button boots arrived today.

The peccary is as soft as a baby's bottom. The boot is ultralight weight. The last is sleek and elegant. They fit and feel like a glove.

There is no way I am going to wait for the fall to wear these puppies. I'm sure we'll get a cool enough day before summer arrives to give them a spin.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Momsdoc, those boots are absolutely stunning. Were they mine, I would have them on my feet as I was typing this post. I'm certain you will greatly enjoy them. May you long wear those fine kicks and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

momsdoc the look every bit as beautiful as I imagined. I wouldn't be waiting for fall, either. Enjoy them my friend!


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Momsdoc: in good health!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Momsdoc - fantastic. Beautiful boots. Enjoy, wear them in good health and please post some pics when you take them for their first spin.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Alden Ravello Medallion Toe Bluchers on Plaza Last:




























Happy Friday!


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Alden Ravello Medallion Toe Bluchers on Plaza Last:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I thought you had moved on to G&G though?


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

CLTesquire said:


> Nice! I thought you had moved on to G&G though?


My G&G's will be here next week. Rare shell cordovan will always have a special place in my heart. But yes, you are correct. G&G are my new thing. Cheers!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Watchman, your new shell cordovan Alden's are nothing short of magnificent...they are more that just footwear, but rather 'works of art in leather crafting. Given the size of your stable, I have no doubts that you will be wearing those kicks for many, many years to come, but may you also wear them only in good health! Sir...you continue on as an inspiration for many fellow collectors.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Those Aldens are stunning.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Roger and team, these are on sale at BB - what are your thoughts as a shoe to wear with "business casual" (dress slacks or nice chinos and a sport coat) or to "up" a pair of chinos or jeans with and OCBD? Thank you.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Roger and team, these are on sale at BB - what are your thoughts as a shoe to wear with "business casual" (dress slacks or nice chinos and a sport coat) or to "up" a pair of chinos or jeans with and OCBD? Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 22160


Is that UK 10.5 or US 11.5 your TTS?


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Watchman said:


> Is that UK 10.5 or US 11.5 your TTS?


I'm assuming US TTS 11.5, but would ask (and not expect a clear answer) before buying.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Watchman said:


> Alden Ravello Medallion Toe Bluchers on Plaza Last:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best shoe collection on the Forum (hands down, not even close) gets even better. Congrats!


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> I'm assuming US TTS 11.5, but would ask (and not expect a clear answer) before buying.


I just wanted to know your TTS because ShoeHealer is having a huge sale right now. I know Richard the owner and he is a dear chap.

What do you think of these in your size:


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

I actually think those are the better deal all around.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Watchman said:


> I just wanted to know your TTS because ShoeHealer is having a huge sale right now. I know Richard the owner and he is a dear chap.
> 
> What do you think of these in your size:


I'm a TTS 11.5 US. I like ⇧ these a lot, but prefer / need the cognac color of the BBs (if I buy and recognizing that "need" is a subjective word)>


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Not a huge difference but the Shoe Healers are $33 more.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Not a huge difference but the Shoe Healers are $33 more.


$33 more and made in England. I guess I was thinking about a re-coloration project. You could easily make those into a dark cognac shade...


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Watchman said:


> $33 more and made in England. I guess I was thinking about a re-coloration project. You could easily make those into a dark cognac shade...


How does one even do that?


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> How does one even do that?












I think its time for a Summer project!!!


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> How does one even do that?


Here is what I would do:

1. Strip the shoes with finger nail polish remover. Let dry.
2. Choose the color you want them to be. Saphir products recommended. And apply several layers of cream.
3. Then apply several layers of wax polish. Saphir recommended.
4. Apply a final neutral wax topcoat.
5. Enjoy your Loake's you kopped at a supreme discount and recolored them according to your own whims.

Obviously, the main thing is to let the shoes dry properly between applications.

Cheers!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Watchman said:


> Here is what I would do:
> 
> 1. Strip the shoes with finger nail polish remover. Let dry.
> 2. Choose the color you want them to be. Saphir products recommended. And apply several layers of cream.
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to write that out - has potential.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Watchman said:


> I think its time for a Summer project!!!


Nice. LOL


----------



## MNJ83 (Oct 11, 2015)

Alden 9062 and Allen Edmonds Hopkinsons


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Gaziano and Girling St. James II on Square Deco Last in Vintage Rioja with Flush Metal Toe Taps, thin Rubber Vibram Heel, Forefront and Lasted Shoe Trees:


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Spectacular


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Goodness Watchman, those are unbelievable. Wow!  Vintage Rioja is just a perfect color.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

A pair of ladies' Carmina spectators for Mrs. P. Skoak had them on ridiculous blowout in their odd stock section so I grabbed them as surprise gift. Hope she likes them!


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

RogerP said:


> A pair of ladies' Carmina spectators for Mrs. P. Skoak had them on ridiculous blowout in their odd stock section so I grabbed them as surprise gift. Hope she likes them!


Very classy--both your effort/action and the shoes.


----------



## cloth_guy5 (Mar 6, 2018)

Howdy All!,

I recently returned from another trip South of the Border which always includes some dress shoes shopping. At least my type of dress shoes...! I thought it would be fun to share a couple of the new acquisitions.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Cloth_guy5,
we seem to have similar taste in "dress shoes." Very, very nice. May you long wear those new kicks and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## cloth_guy5 (Mar 6, 2018)

@eagle2250,

Thanks for your kind words and I'm glad you enjoyed the photos. This may sound funny, but I'm in my fifties now and have honestly never owned a pair of shoes. I wear cowboy boots (dress, not $hi* kickers) with everything. As a kid I wanted to try a pair of shoes but dad and grampa looked at me with fire in their eyes!


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Three new (to me) e-thrifts have arrived.
Rancourt(via RL)























Edward Green
















Edward Green


----------



## krock (Mar 4, 2016)

EG tassels are just awesome


----------



## MNJ83 (Oct 11, 2015)

Alden Chukkas 1492 and Alden 905


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Woofa said:


> Three new (to me) e-thrifts have arrived.
> Rancourt(via RL)
> View attachment 22662
> View attachment 22663
> ...


They're all very nice, and seemingly in good, pre-owned shape. Do you get them re-soled and/or refurbished before wearing them? Just curious, as I've never purchased pre-owned footwear, as I've enough trouble with well crafted, newly crafted.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm digging all the suede, gents. Very nice.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Cassadine said:


> They're all very nice, and seemingly in good, pre-owned shape. Do you get them re-soled and/or refurbished before wearing them? Just curious, as I've never purchased pre-owned footwear, as I've enough trouble with well crafted, newly crafted.


Sorry I missed your question. Just depends. I try not to buy anything I know will require that much work/money but sometimes you can get in a little trouble. The blue penny's were practically new, could not have been worn more than a few times. 
In all of them I try and do a cost/risk analysis before buying. Generally I try and get my used edward greens below $150. At that cost I am willing to take a chance especially if they are from a good seller and have good pictures. Also, I have a healthy enough rotation by now that most of my shoes only get worn 10 or 15 times a year. At that rate most should last my lifetime without needing to be resoled but I have a few that I felt it worth having even if in a few years I need to invest further. Generally if I am getting an EG with the shoe in solid shape and only minor wear to the uppers then I think it worth the cost at <= 10% of retail depending on the shoe.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

I fell victim to the latest sale at Crockett & Jones in NYC . . .


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

:icon_cheers:


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

upr_crust said:


> I fell victim to the latest sale at Crockett & Jones in NYC . . .
> 
> View attachment 22914
> View attachment 22915





Fading Fast said:


> View attachment 22931
> 
> 
> :icon_cheers:


You two grabbed the last two pairs!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> You two grabbed the last two pairs!


I was just expressing my appreciation of Upr's purchase - I didn't buy any myself. As a guy who works from home (who used to work in an office), I have too many unused dress shoes now to in any stretch of creative thinking be able to justify buying more. I wish I could - buying fun stuff like that is something I miss working from home.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ah! I see. 

Yes, those are two great examples. I have a grudging respect for C&J for sticking strictly to the brick & mortar model and not really having an e-commerce platform.


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

If anyone is interested, Massdrop has Allen Edmonds chukkas up for $249.99.
Nice colors including navy and olive. I have no idea if that's a good price.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

EclecticSr. said:


> If anyone is interested, Massdrop has Allen Edmonds chukkas up for $249.99.
> Nice colors including navy and olive. I have no idea if that's a good price.


Meh. It's an ok price. Nothing special.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice choices crusty!


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

upr_crust said:


> I fell victim to the latest sale at Crockett & Jones in NYC . . .


_Volenti no fit injuria_


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks. Appreciate the reply. 


Woofa said:


> Sorry I missed your question. Just depends. I try not to buy anything I know will require that much work/money but sometimes you can get in a little trouble. The blue penny's were practically new, could not have been worn more than a few times.
> In all of them I try and do a cost/risk analysis before buying. Generally I try and get my used edward greens below $150. At that cost I am willing to take a chance especially if they are from a good seller and have good pictures. Also, I have a healthy enough rotation by now that most of my shoes only get worn 10 or 15 times a year. At that rate most should last my lifetime without needing to be resoled but I have a few that I felt it worth having even if in a few years I need to invest further. Generally if I am getting an EG with the shoe in solid shape and only minor wear to the uppers then I think it worth the cost at <= 10% of retail depending on the shoe.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

I've admired this boot from J. Fitzpatrick, but it has always been sold out in my size when on sale.

Reading the current Chocolate Suede Penny Loafer thread, I took a look at the J. Fitzpatrick loafer Winghus was interested in. Well, one thing led to another and I noticed these button boots were on sale and available in my size. I didn't even debate myself, but pulled the trigger.

The only question I have now is what to do with them. I've pondered that over the years, but since they were always unavailable, I never took it seriously. Well they're on the way, so now I need to give them some serious thought.

AAAC impulse strikes again.



















Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Needless to say, they should certainly work with your denim suit. They are a good looking boot, but truth be known, the elegance of the over-all design is somewhat belied by the decidedly casual denim shaft of the boot. :icon_scratch:


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

^^. Thus my quandary.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

A quandry perhaps, but if anyone is up to that challenge, methinks it be you! Personally I think they would go nicely paired with suits. Most observers would never realize the shafts are denim.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Elegant design, casual materials - placed them squarely in the smart casual realm, in my assessment. Very cool boots.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Well, I have a number of Harris tweed jackets in brown with blue accents, as well as a coarse mid blue Donnegal that can pair with any number of my brown/beige moleskin trousers, or flannels.

But I've been thinking of this Cordings suit for a couple of years. This might be the excuse I need.










Then there's this moleskin suit.










Or possibly this jacket.










For more casual wear, my Ecrue NSC Submariner, or Norwegian print NSC Expedition shawl neck, either with cords or moleskin in navy or brown for more casual wear.

Yes, there seem to be many opportunities available. Purchasing some new Cordings tweed and moleskin suits, and a Harris tweed or two seem like grand options. After all, I need to spend thousands on suits and jackets to make the $350 boots more versatile.

Isn't that the AAAC way?


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Eagle already suggested the Canadian tuxedo, which is the obvious pairing. 

@momsdoc the stuff Cordings looks excellent. One day I'd like to spend a winter up north just to be able to wear stuff like that. I have already resumed my annual lust over their Covert coat. One day I shall pull the trigger.


----------



## DCR (Apr 6, 2015)

momsdoc said:


> Well, I have a number of Harris tweed jackets in brown with blue accents, as well as a coarse mid blue Donnegal that can pair with any number of my brown/beige moleskin trousers, or flannels.
> 
> But I've been thinking of this Cordings suit for a couple of years. This might be the excuse I need.
> 
> ...


Buy the first Cordings tweed (as a three piece of course), then post pics. I've had my eye on it but wish it was a 3 roll 2.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

A little more on the casual side. Purchased some Rancourt camp Mocs during their Labor Day sale, and they just came in:









Fit is spot on in TTS (10.5D for me):









...and free CXL coasters they added in:









Really happy with the way these turned out. I saw mixed reviews about TTS vs sizing down and had concerns about the CXL stretching, but these are snug enough that even if they stretch, they'll still be fine.

This purchase was driven in part by LL Bean discontinuing their camp moc- I had been wanting these anyways, but that got me thinking more about them. They were pricey for a casual shoe, but MiUSA (from a maker that excels in handsewns), CXL, and the ability to recraft means I should be able to wear these for years.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

orange fury said:


> A little more on the casual side. Purchased some Rancourt camp Mocs during their Labor Day sale, and they just came in:
> View attachment 24238
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Now you need some Ranger Moca to go with them!


----------



## SergeS (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm not sure if this is the appropriate place to post, but I would like to get my first pair of nice leather shoes! I'd like to wear them with jeans or chinos mainly, or a navy blue suit occasionally. In any colour (with the exception of black). The problem is since these are the first I have no real comparisons for anyone to work with in terms of lasts. My feet are wide. Approximately 11.5 cms at its widest at the balls of my feet. I am a UK size 8.5 to a small 9. I think that is an equivalent to a 43.
Does anyone have any recommendations on where to start? If someone has reasonably priced wide shoes I don't even mind giving them a punt. No boots please - any stylish style and in any colour from burgundy, walnut, dark brown, cognac in Cordovan shell or calf. Thank you.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

SergeS said:


> I'm not sure if this is the appropriate place to post, but I would like to get my first pair of nice leather shoes! I'd like to wear them with jeans or chinos mainly, or a navy blue suit occasionally. In any colour (with the exception of black). The problem is since these are the first I have no real comparisons for anyone to work with in terms of lasts. My feet are wide. Approximately 11.5 cms at its widest at the balls of my feet. I am a UK size 8.5 to a small 9. I think that is an equivalent to a 43.
> Does anyone have any recommendations on where to start? If someone has reasonably priced wide shoes I don't even mind giving them a punt. No boots please - any stylish style and in any colour from burgundy, walnut, dark brown, cognac in Cordovan shell or calf. Thank you.


First- I think a shade of burgundy would be the most versatile. My burgundy shell AE Grayson tassel loafers are probably my most versatile shoes- I've worn them sockless with shorts up to with a navy suit. If you're thinking more of a laced style, I would suggest a longwing blucher (if money isn't a concern, my Alden LWBs in color 8 shell is one of my favorite shoes I own).

Alden shell LWB:


















AE shell Grayson's:


----------



## SergeS (Aug 25, 2018)

If you're thinking more of a laced style said:


> Beautiful! Thank you so much for the suggestions. The Longwing Bluchers are really lovely!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

SergeS - we are similarly sized (in shoes anyway). I have to say that I honestly don't think that any single pair of shoes works well with both jeans and a suit - those garments resting nearly at the opposite extremes of the formality spectrum. And I'll leave the jeans consideration out of the analysis entirely - I don't wear them other than for yard work and don't think they look good as part of a grown-up wardrobe. So the question of what looks good with jeans is better answered by someone else. Because my answer would likely be sneakers, a t-shirt and a baseball cap. On a 12 year old. 

That leaves the great swath of classic casual / smart casual menswear, from cords / moleskins / chinos / tweeds, with a shirt and possibly paired with a sport coat. If pairing with a suit is only an occasional requirement, then I suggest you consider something in a sleek derby or monk in a medium brown shade for maximum versatility. There's a fairly active monk thread going right now with lots of examples. If we take the suit consideration right off the table, then a smart pair of chukkas deserve consideration.

But pause to consider this - do you really need ONE pair of shoes to cover such a broad range? I know that when one is just starting to put together a shoedrobe, the focus naturally tends to be on maximum versatility from a given pair. But realistically, your aim should be to achieve a versatile _rotation _of shoes. A better approach is to try to identify three or four pairs that will cover all your needs, then prioritize those purchases.

To that end, consider Shaver's Shoe Shebang thread, linked in my similar thread below:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/threads/rogerps-shoe-shebang.177008/


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

The best part of your shoe shebang is that your final selection is modeled with you wearing jeans. Lol.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

CLTesquire said:


> The best part of your shoe shebang is that your final selection is modeled with you wearing jeans. Lol.


Yep - back then all the jeans fans were telling me "don't knock it till you try it". I tried it. Been knocking it ever since.


----------



## SergeS (Aug 25, 2018)

Thank you so much for that comprehensive reply.
I think you're right. I am going to put together a small list of shoes and prioritize buying those when I can (or when one comes up on offer and I can't or shouldn't resist).
How about a list that goes something like (and I am using Vass models as an example):
Cognac Scotchgrain austerity brogues
Burgundy wholecut
Antic cognac single or double monks
Museum walnut cap-toe Oxfords
Black lace-up derby (like the Miguel III in the UR last that Cobbler Union do)
Whew - that sounds good to me!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

SergeS said:


> Thank you so much for that comprehensive reply.
> I think you're right. I am going to put together a small list of shoes and prioritize buying those when I can (or when one comes up on offer and I can't or shouldn't resist).
> How about a list that goes something like (and I am using Vass models as an example):
> Cognac Scotchgrain austerity brogues
> ...


Personally, I would do the cap toe in a shade of burgundy- if you were looking to pair it with a suit, it's more versatile than walnut would be (and cap toe bals are considered a go-to from a formality standpoint in situations requiring a suit). I have one pair of walnut wingtips (AE McClain) and honestly, they don't get much use.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

RogerP said:


> SergeS - we are similarly sized (in shoes anyway). I have to say that I honestly don't think that any single pair of shoes works well with both jeans and a suit - those garments resting nearly at the opposite extremes of the formality spectrum. And I'll leave the jeans consideration out of the analysis entirely - I don't wear them other than for yard work and don't think they look good as part of a grown-up wardrobe. So the question of what looks good with jeans is better answered by someone else. Because my answer would likely be sneakers, a t-shirt and a baseball cap. On a 12 year old.
> 
> That leaves the great swath of classic casual / smart casual menswear, from cords / moleskins / chinos / tweeds, with a shirt and possibly paired with a sport coat. If pairing with a suit is only an occasional requirement, then I suggest you consider something in a sleek derby or monk in a medium brown shade for maximum versatility. There's a fairly active monk thread going right now with lots of examples. If we take the suit consideration right off the table, then a smart pair of chukkas deserve consideration.
> 
> ...


I agree about adding in a chukka for consideration, I just left that out initially because he mentioned he didn't want boots. I have a chocolate suede pair of Chukkas that I love though (and an olive suede one incoming), so OP, if you don't think of those as boots, I would heartily endorse a pair


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

orange fury said:


> Personally, I would do the cap toe in a shade of burgundy- if you were looking to pair it with a suit, it's more versatile than walnut would be (and cap toe bals are considered a go-to from a formality standpoint in situations requiring a suit). I have one pair of walnut wingtips (AE McClain) and honestly, they don't get much use.


I agree on the cap toe. Walnut color would be way down the list of colors for me. If going for non-black, a medium brown or burgundy would be much more useful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 215339 (Nov 20, 2012)

SergeS said:


> I'm not sure if this is the appropriate place to post, but I would like to get my first pair of nice leather shoes! I'd like to wear them with jeans or chinos mainly, or a navy blue suit occasionally. In any colour (with the exception of black). The problem is since these are the first I have no real comparisons for anyone to work with in terms of lasts. My feet are wide. Approximately 11.5 cms at its widest at the balls of my feet. I am a UK size 8.5 to a small 9. I think that is an equivalent to a 43.
> Does anyone have any recommendations on where to start? If someone has reasonably priced wide shoes I don't even mind giving them a punt. No boots please - any stylish style and in any colour from burgundy, walnut, dark brown, cognac in Cordovan shell or calf. Thank you.


Dark coloured loafers or chukkas in suede or calf would work best IMO.

I fall under the loafer camp personally, but I think chukkas would give you more versatility.

If loafers, I would look into Herring's selection of shoes as their CS is the best I've ever seen. The reason why I mention this is because of your location and possible need to figure out your loafer size. Loafers are notoriously hard to get a good fit.


----------



## 215339 (Nov 20, 2012)

What do you guys think about chocolate suede tassel loafers and a navy suit? Mid-grey suit?


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

My view on this is far from universal, but I don't do loafers with a suit. If I did, they would neither be suede nor tassled - the combination of which takes an already too-casual-for-a-suit style of shoe a bit further along the casual path.

Chocolate suede Oxfords with a navy or mid-grey suit? Absolutely yes.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

delicious_scent said:


> What do you guys think about chocolate suede tassel loafers and a navy suit? Mid-grey suit?


I'll be the dissenting opinion- I like some loafers with a suit. If I'm not in a situation where I'm strictly wearing black cap toe bals, I've worn my black calf tassels, burgundy shell tassels, and black bit loafers with a suit on occasion (though the black bits is admittedly very 1980's Wall Street). I think it's easier to do with tassels since they're seen as comparatively more formal than penny loafers. That said, I have 3 pairs of suede tassel loafers and a pair of woven tassels, and I wouldn't wear those with a suit. Flannel trousers with a jacket, yes, but not a suit.


----------



## SergeS (Aug 25, 2018)

Great! I am so glad I discovered this forum. I will hunt for those off my list and add a pair of chukkas!
This is a complete aside, which last evening threw a spanner in the works...
I thought I had really wide feet from a tracing I made. When I measured the drawing across the balls of my feet, it appeared that I needed a width of 11.5 cms. However, strangely I came across a pair of shoes I hadn't used in a while; nothing fancy - a Massimo Dutti rubber soled brown suede in EU 43 with no width markings. It looked like just a OTR standard shoe and surprisingly it fit perfectly. On a whim I decided to measure the sole - and it turned out to be 10.1 cms!!! How on earth is this possible as I was using the width of my drawing to try and find a shoe that fit, which turned out to be difficult if not impossible task. Is there just so much give in some leathers like suede or do all shoes behave like this. I am now really a bit confused by the way to size a foot/shoe.
So sorry that is really OT, but I would love to have your experienced opinions please, even by private messages.
I do realize at some point I am just going to have to take a punt on my size, which now I am beginning to think is an 8.5 or 9 (UK) in a standard E width, rather than anything unusually wide.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

You can't really gauge fit by measurements. The primary factor is simply how closely the shape of the last approximates the shape of your foot. There is no absolute consistency in sizing between makers, and frankly a good deal of variability within the offerings of some brands. That latter shouldn't be too surprising - the whole point of having multiple lasts is to accommodate the fit of very differently shaped feet. Basically you build a personal database of what size in what last from what brands and search the web for reports on how the shoes you are considering fit as compared with the ones you know work for you, and the ones you know that don't.


----------



## SergeS (Aug 25, 2018)

delicious_scent said:


> The reason why I mention this is because of your location and possible need to figure out your loafer size. Loafers are notoriously hard to get a good fit.


I tried loafers a couple of times and they really did not fit my feet well. Most times I felt a bit insecure that they would go flying off and hit the next person on the street, although I do take pains to walk elegantly! 
But I like the idea of my feet being encompassed by a chukka and I think I may really like suede, a material I had not considered for wider use before.
In fact I seem to be straying into far pastures from my classical roots when I say that some of the shoes I have admired here have been those made with a calf vamp and suede throat etc. But those after getting the basics right for now.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

SergeS said:


> I tried loafers a couple of times and they really did not fit my feet well. Most times I felt a bit insecure that they would go flying off and hit the next person on the street, although I do take pains to walk elegantly!
> But I like the idea of my feet being encompassed by a chukka and I think I may really like suede, a material I had not considered for wider use before.
> In fact I seem to be straying into far pastures from my classical roots when I say that some of the shoes I have admired here have been those made with a calf vamp and suede throat etc. But those after getting the basics right for now.


I've seen several shoes made of a couple different materials that I really liked- one that comes to mind is boots with a leather vamp and tweed quarters. I agree with your assessment about sticking to the basics for now though.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Something like these?










I have worn the far right with suits, as well as jackets and odd trousers.









I just got these and am working on their parings. Haven't been out for a spin yet, but I believe these can uniquely fill the role of spanning the formality range of jeans to suits. Not for the faint of heart, and will take real thought to pair them properly.










These Herrings are a great casual boot. Never with suits, but cords and moleskin, paired with a rustic tweed sports coat are a natural. Plus they are very flexible due to the tweed shaft, and are super comfy.


----------



## SergeS (Aug 25, 2018)

Oh wow.... a very specific type of shoe porn (if I may say so!). Wonderful!


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

momsdoc said:


> Something like these?
> 
> View attachment 24270
> 
> ...


So much Cordings in that picture. Did you continue surveying your estate with the hounds after the picture? :beer:

Seriously though, that's awesome. The covert coat is just tremendous.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you. Every item I have purchased from Cordings stands out from the pack. If only I had Clapton’s money......sigh.

The Covert Coat is the best purchase I have ever made. It is my default coat. Miraculously not too warm on a Fall day in the low 60’s, and keeps you warm even on blustery snowy 20 degree days. It could resist a hurricaine. Hope you get through Florence intact.

I have to make a conscious effort not to wear it every day. My other coats are jealous. The Covert is worn 3-4X a week and the others are lucky if they get a wearing every other week.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

momsdoc said:


> Thank you. Every item I have purchased from Cordings stands out from the pack. If only I had Clapton's money......sigh.
> 
> The Covert Coat is the best purchase I have ever made. It is my default coat. Miraculously not too warm on a Fall day in the low 60's, and keeps you warm even on blustery snowy 20 degree days. It could resist a hurricaine. Hope you get through Florence intact.
> 
> I have to make a conscious effort not to wear it every day. My other coats are jealous. The Covert is worn 3-4X a week and the others are lucky if they get a wearing every other week.


That's how my Barbour is for me- not too warm for 60's, but warm enough with a sweater for mid-30's. It's my default in that temp range.

Below that, im wearing my duffel coat


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

momsdoc said:


> Thank you. Every item I have purchased from Cordings stands out from the pack. If only I had Clapton's money......sigh.
> 
> The Covert Coat is the best purchase I have ever made. It is my default coat. Miraculously not too warm on a Fall day in the low 60's, and keeps you warm even on blustery snowy 20 degree days. It could resist a hurricaine. *Hope you get through Florence intact.*
> 
> I have to make a conscious effort not to wear it every day. My other coats are jealous. The Covert is worn 3-4X a week and the others are lucky if they get a wearing every other week.


I appreciate your thoughts. I don't live on the coast (thankfully) but we're still supposed to receive wind and 10 inches of rain in the next 2 days. Yikes. The hurricane is still in Wilmington this morning but Charlotte is already getting wind. The thing is massive. In the rush of buying gasoline, bread, milk, ice, and water I should have gotten some rain boots...and apparently a covert coat!


----------



## SergeS (Aug 25, 2018)

I got in touch with someone who was selling some C&J shoes last year. He said they hadn't sold and has relisted them on the other site today.
I wondered if anyone had any recommendations please:
I rather like the burnished chesnut but wan't sure if there was an issue with the patina.
Also like the Vass shoes and the dark brown half brogues. The chukkas are not bad too and all in about my size - although will have to try them to know for sure!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't own and CJ, but I've looked over a few in person and came away impressed. Never heard anything other than positive comments about them.

Sent you a PM on a pair of Vass.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

How's this for an upgrade?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

momsdoc said:


> Hope you get through Florence intact.


You're referring to the hurricane, right?

I have other questions of you so don't rush off.

That suit you're wearing in the previous pic, why haven't I seen that before? Or did you post about that while I was doing charity work in Ghana? It looks very fine, care to share some info? Is it tweed, three or two button? Vintage, new, custom? Does it smell funny like your other stuff? I can see hacking pockets, but not the vents. Very smooth. Does it like having one leg shoved in an urn of dead posies? I think I may own something like it, does it have many pockets for crackers sewn inside, if not then I don't.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes, the hurricaine.

The suit is a new OTR Cording's 21 oz Windowpane tweed . It was posted on the WAYWT thread 2/2/18. It is 3 button jacket with a single vent, ticket pocket, and a collared 5 button waistcoat, The trousers are a button fly with side adjusters half lined to the knee with cotton. It smells suspiciously of sheep hair.



















It does not like having it's leg shoved into an urn of dead posies, but doesn't mind dormant ivy. There are just the regular two inside breast pockets, but you forget the covert coat. It has two inside breast pockets, another on the left for smaller items, and on the bottom right inside, a poachers pocket big enough for a 12 lb turkey. A feature you could try out the next time you're at a Food Lion and short of cash.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Allow me a moment to address Momsdoc and then this can return to shoes.

That is one certifiably swell suit. And you look likewise in it. I favor full suits over just jackets if a tie is planned and that one, for color and pattern, looks to be able to mate with ties of most colors of the deep-hues rainbow and textures strong enough to be used in place of a trailer hitch. The much-missed Peter of the old Bookster found a 60s era Bladings for me some years back that peeled a memory page back when I saw yours. I should find wherever it is this winter and get it going. Your ticket pocket, which went unseen until now, use it? Upper keeps tickets to the Met in his. Parking ones in mine.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you for your appreciation of this suit.

I keep the parking stubs from the garage in my ticket pocket.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

So 2 new pairs for me in the past week.
First is this pair of vass purchased on eBay.















Then this pair of monks I thrifted in Austin. Unable to confirm but these may be edward greens.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Half priced day at the consignment store. Pretty sure these banbury's have never been worn.
I know SG 67 is going to love these. I could not be happier either although my wife is putting these away for me as a Christmas present. Oh well, I can wait 90 some odd days.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Great find on the Edward Greens. They may have been tried on and perhaps slightly worn, based on the wear shown on the left shoes heel tap, but as you opined, they are essentially new! May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Love those suede chukkas.


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

I wanted a casual boot with a lug sole. I ordered these Allen Edmonds with a lug sole and contrast stitching on the welt.

I think that they turned out well.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

That's a handsome and rugged looking pair of boots- congrats!


----------



## DCR (Apr 6, 2015)

mreams99 said:


> View attachment 24743
> 
> 
> I wanted a casual boot with a lug sole. I ordered these Allen Edmonds with a lug sole and contrast stitching on the welt.
> ...


Those look great. What model is that?


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

DCR said:


> Those look great. What model is that?


These are the Higgins Mill in brown tumbled leather. They were special ordered through a sales associate to have the contrast welt stitching and lugged sole (not standard).


----------



## cloth_guy5 (Mar 6, 2018)

Greetings Gentleman!,

I recently returned from another very enjoyable trip. I _swore_ I wasn't coming home with anything this time as I need more dress boots like I need a hole in the head! However, once the price haggling was settled, I decided I couldn't pass these beauties up.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. There is always room in our closets/on our shoe racks for just one more pair. A handsome boot for sure...I can understand your reluctance/inability to pass them up! May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

@cloth_guy5 I'm genuinely curious. Do most folks in your area of the country wear similar boots with suits?


----------



## cloth_guy5 (Mar 6, 2018)

CLTesquire said:


> @cloth_guy5 I'm genuinely curious. Do most folks in your area of the country wear similar boots with suits?


@CLTesquire,

Hello and thank you for your sincere inquiry. To answer your question, I wouldn't say "most" wear this type of footwear with a suit and/or nicer clothing. However, it is most certainly not uncommon at all. Within the Inland West, including all the metro areas (Vegas, Phoenix, Salt Lake, etc.) and high level gatherings or functions, cowboy boots are perfectly acceptable formal attire. For example you are an attorney correct? If you were to walk into a courtroom of any level in these parts wearing one of your_ great_ looking suit and tie combinations you post on here (note the compliment!) with a pair of boots on, the judge, jury, and staff wouldn't raise an eyebrow. This is because at least some of these people would be wearing them as well. However, there does appear to be a little bit of unwritten rules. Rules which I break all the time coincidentally! From what I've been reading on these forums it appears they are similar to how one wears shoes.

For more conservative environments, such as a courtroom, it's best to ditch the exotic skins and fancy patterns like some of the photos I post here. A standard bullhide, calf, or deer/elk in a basic black or brown with muted stitching patterns is best. For a more festive environment such as a wedding, anything is pretty much okay. Another rule, which is one I never break, is an emphasis on wearing _dress_ boots, not $h**kickers. One never wears those for proper dress.

That said, I'm not one of the transplants that have been flooding this part of the country since I was a kid. No offense or derogatory attitude is meant towards newcomers so please don't anyone take that wrong. My point is that my family has been here for generations and this is how I was raised. I have stated on here before that I firmly believe clothing is supposed to infuse confidence. If I wore a pair of dress shoes, one would be able to immediately spot my insecurities from across the room. There is still a sizeable percentage of the population here that just doesn't feel comfortable wearing certain things. One of those things is dress shoes.

Lastly, and sadly, this area of the country seems to suffer from the same sartorial affliction as all the rest. That is, irregardless of how formal an event may or may not be, the overwhelming majority of the population dress like utter slobs.

Fun discussion and I hope this helps! Thanks for asking and have a great day!


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Just got word that these guys are on way! Super excitement!

PS @cloth_guy5 this is what I feel comfortable in and I hear what you're saying about boots. Very interesting info! I want to make it out that way at some point!


----------



## cloth_guy5 (Mar 6, 2018)

CLTesquire said:


> Just got word that these guys are on way! Super excitement!
> 
> PS @cloth_guy5 this is what I feel comfortable in and I hear what you're saying about boots. Very interesting info! I want to make it out that way at some point!
> 
> ...


@CLTesquire,

You should be super excited and feel comfortable in those! That is a seriously nice looking shoe and from what I can tell in the photos both the leather and the construction look to be of very high quality. I'm glad you found the information useful as I enjoyed providing it. It was a fun conversation for me. Have great day!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

That G&G pair is sublime.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

RogerP said:


> That G&G pair is sublime.


I don't even have them yet and I'm sitting here thinking about how awesome a pair in vintage rioja would look.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Just took delivery of these beauties. My first pair of Viberg and they seem amazing right out of the box.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Very handsome boots!


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

cloth_guy5 said:


> @CLTesquire,
> 
> Hello and thank you for your sincere inquiry. To answer your question, I wouldn't say "most" wear this type of footwear with a suit and/or nicer clothing. However, it is most certainly not uncommon at all. Within the Inland West, including all the metro areas (Vegas, Phoenix, Salt Lake, etc.) and high level gatherings or functions, cowboy boots are perfectly acceptable formal attire. For example you are an attorney correct? If you were to walk into a courtroom of any level in these parts wearing one of your_ great_ looking suit and tie combinations you post on here (note the compliment!) with a pair of boots on, the judge, jury, and staff wouldn't raise an eyebrow. This is because at least some of these people would be wearing them as well. However, there does appear to be a little bit of unwritten rules. Rules which I break all the time coincidentally! From what I've been reading on these forums it appears they are similar to how one wears shoes.
> 
> ...


I remember the first time I saw a guy (in NYC) wearing cowboy boots with a nice suit about 30 years ago. He was from Oklahoma. I got it right away - its a good look with nice boots. (requires old school style pants that actually don't cling to your legs!)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I would certainly agree that the more conservative western boot designs can pair nicely with a suit, but the more extreme designs (in terms of toe shapes and heel design) do not do so well. Just an opinion.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Another look at the Paolo Scafora Acerra - beautiful boots but damnably difficult to capture the subtle variations in colour and shading.


----------



## irish95 (Sep 27, 2011)

Just received these yesterday. A pleasure to deal with Justin. He responded to my e-mail on Thanksgiving morning as he was boarding a plane. How's that for customer service. I highly recommend J Fitzpatrick shoes.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

I'll post this here because it could constitute new shoes for someone. I need to divest myself of several pairs of shoes (this isn't a cry for help and I'm not giving all my possessions away) and thought I'd mention it to you guys. All will be priced very cheaply as I just need room in the closet. Everything is very lightly worn and well taken care of. PM me and I can send pics. Here's what I am looking to part with:

1. Enzo Bonafè chukkas on the 74945 last in Vitello Etrusco. Size 9 UK










2. Enzo Bonafè Balway in Horween Zug with dainite sole, stormwelt, and bellows tongue. 804 last. Size 9 UK



















3. Vass mid brown suede wingtip from NMWA. Leather sole. F last. Size 43.5 EUR. Comes with Vass shoe trees.

SOLD

4. Vass Old English II in gold museum calf. Leather sole. F last. Size 43.5 EUR. Comes with Vass shoe trees.

SOLD

5. Several pairs of various Allen Edmonds oxfords (merlot PA, merlot McAllister, brown McAllister, brown Strand). Size 10.5e. 10E for the Strand.

Help me out guys. I need the space.

Shipping to US only. Maybe Canada if you convince me.

More pics upon request


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^^ Pics would help.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

RogerP said:


> ^^^^ Pics would help.


It would help me even more if he was a size 11.5 .

Absolutely love the snuff suede wingtips.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Gotta love the F last.

Now? After I just bought the Lof and Tung Utah leather boot? While I don’t go looking for used boots, an EB Danite sole, hand welted Balway in Zug with a storm welt and bellows tongue is as close as I’ve seen to the elusive Zug boot with Veltshoen construction.

Hoggs, and Trickers both have commando soles on their’s. That’s a non starter for me. Plus the car used up my shoe money for the rest of the year. Thank god it’s December already.:devil:


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

That Zug Balway is awesome.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

C&J snuff suede monkstraps I picked up at Barney's yesterday.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

⇧ beautiful, enjoy and wear them in good health.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Sleek monks. Rich looking suede


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

momsdoc said:


> Sleek monks. Rich looking suede


Thanks. I just need to spray them down and I'll be wearing them ASAP.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

SG_67 said:


> C&J snuff suede monkstraps I picked up at Barney's yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 26503


Memorably handsome, for sure. May you long wear those beauties and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Holy smokes what a sleek profile on those monks - and the suede looks so luxurious.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I have a love affair with suede, and I love that snuff color.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

These amazing chukkas arrived a few days ago from Sons of Henrey - plush Conceria Zonta suede in Parisian Brown (darker in person than in the picture below), elegant last, superb fit and comfort, and overall a home run! Black Friday price was about $275...an amazing deal!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Beautiful shoes and amazing value!


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

So in my post about shoes for sale I mentioned that I needed space. Here's one reason why:

These were a MTO from Leffot during their Edward Green trunk show in May that just arrived. I had been looking for an ultra dark burgundy wingtip for some time and had almost pulled the trigger on the oxblood version from Vass. I didn't and got these instead. I'm happy with that choice.

Edward Green Malvern. Nightshade. 82 last.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

CLTesquire said:


> So in my post about shoes for sale I mentioned that I needed space. Here's one reason why:
> 
> These were a MTO from Leffot during their Edward Green trunk show in May that just arrived. I had been looking for an ultra dark burgundy wingtip for some time and had almost pulled the trigger on the oxblood version from Vass. I didn't and got these instead. I'm happy with that choice.
> 
> ...


I'm jealous. Mine is still in the ether somewhere.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Gentlemen,

After 3.5 long years I finally acquired the Alden Ravello Cap Toe Boot on Grant Last:
























Happy Wednesday!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Terrific choice - very handsome boots!


----------



## Leatherneck (Aug 16, 2017)

Gentlemen,

I just purchased these suede chukka's from Herring about two weeks ago and have worn them about four times now. They felt amazing right out of the box. Now on to searching for a beautiful pair of Balmoral Boots as a Christmas present to myself!


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ those look great!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Can't go wrong with dark brown suede chukkas - nice choice.


----------



## scottfranklin (Jan 1, 2018)

Leatherneck said:


> View attachment 26603
> Gentlemen,
> 
> I just purchased these suede chukka's from Herring about two weeks ago and have worn them about four times now. They felt amazing right out of the box. Now on to searching for a beautiful pair of Balmoral Boots as a Christmas present to myself!


Beautiful! Are those the Canterburys? I'm nearing the jump point for a pair of suede chukkas, to the point where I'm looking closely at the different lasts, and all four on the Herring site look awesome. At some point I'll probably start a thread debating bulbous vs round vs chiseled toes to help me figure things out.

Enjoy!


----------



## Leatherneck (Aug 16, 2017)

Yes, these are the Canterburys. I prefer more of a chisel to the bulbous, and these fit the bill.


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

Speaking of shoes, Herring has their winter sale going on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottfranklin (Jan 1, 2018)

I know. I'm torn between the Canterburys or the Heaths. I like the style of the Heath but the sole of the Canterbury. Oh, and the oiled suede of the Ilford is gorgeous but I'm not wild about the shape. (All pictured here https://bit.ly/2zNdYy6).

Crockett & Jones has some nice shapes as well (e.g. https://www.crockettandjones.com/collections/mens/boots/tetbury-darkbrown-suede/). Decisions decisions!


----------



## ItalianStyle (Mar 13, 2017)

I took advantage of a Black Friday offer combined with a discount for buying 2 pairs and got these two from Sons of Henrey.

Cortes Adelaide Oxford (left) and Harvey Captoe Oxford (right).

Both are Goodyear welted and made in Spain. They are quite light and sleek as most Italian and Spanish shoes.
Can't use them extensively until summer, but first impression is very positive and they fit perfectly on my slightly high instep.
The lasts reminds me of Vass' U and F last and my favorite is the soft chiseled Cortes Adelaide - very elegant.

Price? US$235 a pair (with the discounts) and FREE shipping.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Very nice! I have a pair of Chelsea boots on order with them, but delivery won't be until the spring.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

ItalianStyle said:


> I took advantage of a Black Friday offer combined with a discount for buying 2 pairs and got these two from Sons of Henrey.
> 
> Cortes Adelaide Oxford (left) and Harvey Captoe Oxford (right).
> 
> ...


Very nice! Besides better weather in the Spring, now you have something else to look forward to.


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

nevermind, found it.


----------



## TheDlABlO (Feb 5, 2010)

CLTesquire said:


> So in my post about shoes for sale I mentioned that I needed space. Here's one reason why:
> 
> These were a MTO from Leffot during their Edward Green trunk show in May that just arrived. I had been looking for an ultra dark burgundy wingtip for some time and had almost pulled the trigger on the oxblood version from Vass. I didn't and got these instead. I'm happy with that choice.
> 
> ...


This is defintely the nicest pair in the last several pages


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Topys installed and new Paolo Scafora jodhpurs ready to roll:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Indeed,
an elegantly handsome platform on which to build the day's rig!


----------



## Jgarner197 (Feb 24, 2017)

I passed on a new pair of Grensons because we couldn't quite agree on a price. It did however put me in the boot buying mood, lol. I have been wanting to try the AE Dalton for some time and when a twice worn pair made from burgundy shell cordovan came available I made an offer. Thank you dabondo1


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^^ Oooooh..... niiiiice!


----------



## Jgarner197 (Feb 24, 2017)

The boot bug hadn't quite been put to bed apparently. Couldn't pass up this pair of very lightly worn Grenson Fred boots. I hadn't seen them in a two tone color scheme before and at a price less than 1/4 of new and barely worn I figured what the heck.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^They are the spitting image of Alden's shell cordovan wing tip dress boots. I am sure you will long wear those and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## Jgarner197 (Feb 24, 2017)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^They are the spitting image of Alden's shell cordovan wing tip dress boots. I am sure you will long wear those and may you do so only in good health!


Thank you very much Eagle!!


----------



## scottfranklin (Jan 1, 2018)

RogerP said:


> Topys installed and new Paolo Scafora jodhpurs ready to roll:


Wow, those are stunning. Enjoy!


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

Sorry for the duplicate post from another thread, but hey, who doesn't love shoes. 

These are Herring's Gladstone wingtips by Cheaney on the 205 last. I was wanting a darker brown shoe and they are very comfortable to boot!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^Very nice looking shoes.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Closing out 2018 with a Boxing Day impulse buy. Couldn't help myself - while viewing on the vendor's site, the discount went from 40 off to 50 off - and just one pair in my size. What's a fella to do? Stop and ponder the imponderables of whether a double-strap military-inspired derby boot in tan grain is really something that is _needed?_ Or just click and buy? You can guess which path was chosen, I'm sure. 

EG Kentmere in burnished Almond Country Calf with storm welt on Ridgeway outsoles. 72 last.

Wishing everyone a wonderful 2019!


----------



## krock (Mar 4, 2016)

Yet another pair of stunning boots


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

RogerP said:


> What's a fella to do? Stop and ponder the imponderables of whether a double-strap military-inspired derby boot in tan grain is really something that is _needed?_


Of course it's needed! You had a gap in your collection. And you needed to fill that gap. It's that simple.

(This is not to assert that you have no other gaps in your collection that might need filling even though you may not be immediately aware of such gaps.)


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

What a stunning and unique boot. Just when I thought I had samples of every style I could want, you come along and again leave me wanting. 

I would be more jealous except your logic has pushed me over the fence on a purchase I have been pondering for years. 

Between your thoughtful consideration of your needs and wants, and to no small measure FF’s argument in my previous sweater thread (sarcastic though it may have been, rang true), I have chosen. 

TBA in another thread. It’s not shoe related.


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

crosspost from the "What's new" thread, AE Patriots in color#8 shell cordovan. It took three pairs to get one where the left and right shoe were the same color.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

momsdoc said:


> What a stunning and unique boot. Just when I thought I had samples of every style I could want, you come along and again leave me wanting.
> 
> I would be more jealous except your logic has pushed me over the fence on a purchase I have been pondering for years.
> 
> ...


It was meant in an arch, but definitely not sarcastic way as I truly don't count, so that I don't know, so that I can just blithely buy more without knowing how crazy I've become. I look forward to seeing your purchase.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Placed an order for two new pairs for spring/summer. Everything should arrive at the end of April. Excitement.

G&G Burlington in vintage cedar










EG Unlined Dover in snuff suede


----------



## DaveTrader (Jun 11, 2011)

never behind said:


> Sorry for the duplicate post from another thread, but hey, who doesn't love shoes.
> 
> These are Herring's Gladstone wingtips by Cheaney on the 205 last. I was wanting a darker brown shoe and they are very comfortable to boot!
> 
> ...


These look phenomenal with your gray pants and socks!! What is the color?


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

DaveTrader said:


> These look phenomenal with your gray pants and socks!! What is the color?


Herring lists the color as "mahogany." They are a dark brown, and Herring told me "with a hint of burgundy but only a touch. What red there may be doesn't stand out to me; I just see them as a nice dark brown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

Discontinued EG model in burgundy.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Purchased last week on a whim, arrived yesterday. Wolverine 1000 mile camo suede boots. I am still unsure, they may be put in the sales forum.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

JBierly said:


> Discontinued EG model in burgundy.


I'm not a big fan of monks, but that's a damn sharp looking shoe. Did the other one come with it, I hope?!


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

FLMike said:


> I'm not a big fan of monks, but that's a damn sharp looking shoe. Did the other one come with it, I hope?!


Thankfully yes. Hopping around on one foot wouldn't be too practical!

It is interesting to note that both the Ashton and Audley are out of production (as best as I can tell). These are relatively new additions to their lines with the 890 and 915 lasts respectively (both newer lasts). I would caution or advise that if you have a narrower foot the 915 may fit better. In any event, I was bit surprised they had discontinued these single monk shoes since they really hit that EG sweet spot of elegance combined with a classic look. The rationale the sales person told me that it was just part of their normal turnover of stock and models (or words to that effect).


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

x-post WAYWT - new shoes from Paul Stuart . . .


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Thrifted these RL by Rancourt Loafers in my size. Look to have only been worn a few times.


----------



## EDC390 (Jan 10, 2019)

Meermin shearling-lined jump boots in antique oak


----------



## dragan (Feb 22, 2018)

Allen Edmonds Caravaggio double monks. Surprisingly comfy and breaking in quite well.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Damn that Winghus.

Now he's got me thinking about Meermin as candy in the checkout aisle of the grocery store. Just an impulse buy.

Well, he might be on to something. This is total impulse made upon posting to Adriel Rowley's thread.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Very nice. Your first Jodhpurs?


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

No I have a pair of DOAK Carminas.

And for some strange reason have been intrigued with a pair of black. Why are black Jodpuhrs compelling to me when I find black the least versatile color for footwear? Yet my black Chelseas see a fair amount of action. Is it the formality of the plain toe in black that seems to appeal?

Odder yet, my black boots seem to get more wear than my black shoes. I only have 2 black shoes, a plain toe double monk, and a plain toe oxford. The oxford gets worn with tux, but has been squeezed out by the C&J somerville boots lately. The monks a couple of wears. Yet my black bal boots, chelseas, Somerville and Jumpers seem to get more use with all the winter tweed and flannel. Black boots, seeming to get more use with rustic outfits? Weird ain’t it?


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

My black boots also see more wear than my black shoes - but then I wear them across the spectrum of business formal, smart casual and casual. My lone pair of black oxfords are business formal only.


----------



## EDC390 (Jan 10, 2019)

Just picked these up.










Looking for some nice casual derbies and hoping for cap toe rather than wingtips. 
Couldn't find Lexingtons near my size, and the Coltons were either really beat up or too expensive for their condition

These Sanfords were new, no box, display models. For $75 with cedar trees included I really couldn't pass them up. They were advertised as "brown", but are clearely not AE's super dark version of the hue. They look a fair bit darker than the walnut I've beheld. If I had to guess I'd call em chestnut. Whatever they are, it's gorgeous and I couldn't be happier.

They are a c width. I was a little scared, even though I read that this last (#7?) sometimes runs wide. They're still a bit stiff, but I think the size is perfect.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
A very handsome pair, for sure, and a real steal at that price! May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

A rare previously-owned purchase for me, but I've been dying to add a second pair of Bonafe button boots, and these were too nice to pass up.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
A great addition to your already memorably handsome collection of men's footwear. The design is sublime; the mix of suede and burnished leathers, inspirational and those horn (I think) buttons are a perfect finishing touch. May you long wear those works of leather art and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> A great addition to your already memorably handsome collection of men's footwear. The design is sublime; the mix of suede and burnished leathers, inspirational and those horn (I think) buttons are a perfect finishing touch. May you long wear those works of leather art and may you do so only in good health!


Cheers my friend, and good eye on the horn buttons. It's the little things. I also like the leather piping on the suede shaft to match the dark brown calf of the upper.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Those are special Roger - enjoy and wear them in good health (and, if you can, take a pic of them as part of one of your sublime outfits so that we can enjoy seeing them "in action").


----------



## irish95 (Sep 27, 2011)

Roger-Are those new boots the reason for the sale of the 6138 vintage Seiko?


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

irish95 said:


> Roger-Are those new boots the reason for the sale of the 6138 vintage Seiko?


Nope - unrelated.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Fading Fast said:


> Those are special Roger - enjoy and wear them in good health (and, if you can, take a pic of them as part of one of your sublime outfits so that we can enjoy seeing them "in action").


Cheers my good man, and will do.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Thrifted this nice pair of Alden monks in my size. Seven bucks, can't beat the price.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

RogerP said:


> A rare previously-owned purchase for me, but I've been dying to add a second pair of Bonafe button boots, and these were too nice to pass up.


Rock those boots. Button boots rule. Sorry about buying the last one in your size. Nah, I love them.

I can finally get them on in under 5 minutes. Broke the Bonafe hooks in no time, very soft metal. Abbyhorn's are nearly indestructible. I say nearly because those Bonafe's finally bent one. The peccary shaft ones are easier. Had to order two more hooks from AH. But now that I have the technique down I don't apply nearly as much torque.

J. Fitzpatrick's button boots are much easier to button than Bonafe's, there is a mm or so more leeway in the button holes relative to the buttons.

You will just have to give Justin a try. UK9 and you're set. His have a higher instep and a bit more width in the toe box. They come with an AH button hook as an option. Solid steel with an antler handle.










BTW: I wore the shell Carmina Austerity boots today for their first run of 2019. No snow on the horizon, so they should get another walk or two this year. I love Robert, wish there were more of him.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

momsdoc said:


> Rock those boots. Button boots rule. Sorry about buying the last one in your size. Nah, I love them.
> 
> I can finally get them on in under 5 minutes. Broke the Bonafe hooks in no time, very soft metal. Abbyhorn's are nearly indestructible. I say nearly because those Bonafe's finally bent one. The peccary shaft ones are easier. Had to order two more hooks from AH. But now that I have the technique down I don't apply nearly as much torque.
> 
> ...


I've made out okay with the Bonafe button hook so far - you're right about technique - when you have it sorted, you don't need to apply nearly as much force as you thought. The AH model does look much nicer, though.

Glad you're enjoying the shell Carminas - beautiful boots on a pretty much perfect last.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Incoming! G&G Burlington in Vintage Cedar.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Stunning shade!


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Sweet Adelaide. Love the Fiddleback.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Those beauties press all of my hot buttons...I think I am in lust! LOL. :crazy: May you long wear them, my friend and may you do so only in good health.


----------



## krock (Mar 4, 2016)

Well, I have to confess that I was not going to buy any oxfords, but fell prey to some 70% discountand grabbed the pre-last pair :amazing:. As an excuse, I was looking for something burgundy or oxblood.

Here go burgundy cap toe Moreschi. Blake stitched I believe, but still a bargain.















Sorry for photo quality, taken via a phone and in the hotel room in electric lighting.

A useful note to those going to purchase Moreschi - they usually run large, I had to go half size down to EU 7.5 from my usual EU 8.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

:icon_scratch::icon_scratch:

Can't seem to bring up your photos on my work station. :crazy:


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> :icon_scratch::icon_scratch:
> 
> Can't seem to bring up your photos on my work station. :crazy:


If, by work station, you mean iPhone or iPad, I can't see them on mine either.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
I was/am referring to a Dell desk top unit.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> I was/am referring to a Dell desk top unit.


All's good as long as you don't refer to it, like my mother does, as "a machine," as when she's asking me to look something up for her (even though I've bought her, now, several computers and one-on-one lessons oriented for "mature" users): "tell me, what does 'the machine' say," as if it's got a bunch of gears, spindles and grease inside. :fool:

Possibly the hardest thing man has ever attempted - ever, including landing a man on the moon and returning him safely to earth - is explaining to my mother the difference between analog and digital. I've been trying off and on for ~20 years with no success, none - any modest gain made in one conversion is lost by the next conversation. (Am I allowed to use the banding-your-head icon twice in one post?)


----------



## krock (Mar 4, 2016)

If there are problems with photos, I can try to re-upload them.

UPD Mea Culpa. The photos are from my Google Photos account, and there were no proper permissions. Meanwhile, I have seen them OK, beacause I am signed in to Google. 
Re-uploaded now in the post.


----------



## EDC390 (Jan 10, 2019)

Not as fancy as most on here, and they've gotten mixed reviews - mostly because they are Blake stitched and not GYW.
But a) I wanted to try this style of boot, b) wanted to see how the company performs for me, and c) the price was definitely right. So I picked up some bordeaux Jodhpurs from Beckett Simonon.



















Packaged nicely - double-boxed with detail card and inside individual shoe bags.
Calf leather is somewhat shiny, but two wears and a brushing have toned it down.
Comfy, if a tad loose in the heel (still being broken in.) And I think they're gorgeous.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

EDC390 said:


> Not as fancy as most on here, and they've gotten mixed reviews - mostly because they are Blake stitched and not GYW.
> But a) I wanted to try this style of boot, b) wanted to see how the company performs for me, and c) the price was definitely right. So I picked up some bordeaux Jodhpurs from Beckett Simonon.
> 
> 
> ...


I think they're gorgeous too! :beer:

Is it Blake, or Blake-Rapid? The knock on Blake is it can accelerate water getting in, and that they can't be resoled. So, if Blake, don't wear them in a monsoon, and I believe member Nick V, a principle with B. Nelson, may have posted here that his shop *can* resole Blake.

Did BS specify calf? Yes, the grain does look fairly tight, but I'm surprised they would have lacquered them.

Enjoy them! They're beautiful, apparently well made boots, and at BS's pricing, a very nice value.


----------



## EDC390 (Jan 10, 2019)

Flanderian said:


> I think they're gorgeous too! :beer:
> 
> Is it Blake, or Blake-Rapid? The knock on Blake is it can accelerate water getting in, and that they can't be resoled. So, if Blake, don't wear them in a monsoon, and I believe member Nick V, a principle with B. Nelson, may have posted here that his shop *can* resole Blake.
> 
> ...


Thank you.

From the website:
Blake construction.
Full grain calf leather upper.

They are careful to point out the calfskin leather in every communication about them. Will likely wear 'em again on Thursday. Brush before and after, and take another shot. It seems more like an excessively oily finish than anything else, to me.

Though I can (usually) recognize cemented now, I have trouble telling Blake constructed from even GY welted by just looking at them. Is there a way for a novice to tell if they are Blake vs Blake-rapid without deconstructing the boots?
My first wear was in a light rain and did not pose a problem - but no downpour, and I tend to avoid puddles when possible regardless of my footwear.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

EDC390 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> From the website:
> Blake construction.
> ...


There's nothing wrong with Blake or Blake rapid construction. It's simply a different construction method and not necessarily inferior in any way.

The way I understand it, and barring a technical explanation, is that with Blake rapid, there is an extra layer added atop the midsole to cover the brake stitches. That's the lay explanation at least.


----------



## Zengineer (Feb 10, 2019)

I am blessed and cursed with having a set 9.5 EEE's to get around on. Cursed because 90% of shoes don't co.e in that size and another 5% that do are cut in a way that exaggerates the width. Allen Edmonds and a few others are the exception. The blessing is that when I can find them new or barely used on Ebay, I usually have little competition. Just got these barely worn AE double monks..St Johns I think...for $122 shipped. My closet is mostly AE and most were well under $160, mostly new. 
Clearly not the level of some of the beauties I see in this thread but pretty decent shoes that don't break the bank.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

SG_67 said:


> There's nothing wrong with Blake or Blake rapid construction. It's simply a different construction method and not necessarily inferior in any way.
> 
> The way I understand it, and barring a technical explanation, is that with Blake rapid, there is an extra layer added atop the midsole to cover the brake stitches. That's the lay explanation at least.


With Blake, the upper and liner are curled inward and over the sole. Then inside the shoe the upper and liner are stitched all aound and through and thru the sole. This allows for a thin flexible sole, with very little protrusion outside the shoe, and no visible stitching around the edge of the sole. The interior stitches are covered by the insole. Yes there is a direct path for water into the shoe. Yes resole them would require a special Blake stitching machine. as the shoe is deconstructed along the bottom. Not a profitable investment for most shoe repairers, but if NickV says he he has the equipment, and can do it, he's THE MAN.

With Blake rapid the same technique is used except the Blake stitch is attached to a midsole, rather than the outsole. It protrudes more outside the shoe. The outsole is then placed over the midsole and the Rapid stitch is then run around the outside of the shoe affixing the midsole to the outsole. This creates a thicker sole, eliminates a direct path for water into the interior, and results in a visible channel stitch along the outside of the shoe akin to the welt stitching seen on a GYW shoe, and as seen in the Jodpuhrs referenced. This allows for easy resole as the shoe is not deconstructed, simply the outsole is removed and replaced with the use of the Sutton Rapid outsole stitching machine, as is used in GYW shoes.

It may be hard to differentiate GYW from Blake rapid without removing the insole to inspect, or feeling the stitches thru it.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

EDC390 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> From the website:
> Blake construction.
> ...


https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/threads/shoe-construction.85307/


----------



## irish95 (Sep 27, 2011)

I received these yesterday. With Our weather, will remain in the box for awhile.


----------



## irish95 (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

irish95 said:


> View attachment 29122


Are those cleats? Is that Nike's answer to what happened to Zion Williamson?


----------



## irish95 (Sep 27, 2011)

I like that, but no, they are the latest release of golf shoes from Jordan. I’m sure you you knew that, but I’m going to use that with your permission. LOL


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

irish95 said:


> I like that, but no, they are the latest release of golf shoes from Jordan. I'm sure you you knew that, but I'm going to use that with your permission. LOL


I'm not up on my sneakers to be honest. I saw the Jordan logo and was confused. That line produces a golf shoe?


----------



## irish95 (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes, very limited release. Keegan Bradley, who plays on the PGA tour has been wearing a pair of the earlier styles for a few years. He regularly plays with MJ in Florida is his connection. Some of the golf shoes have had a wider release, but this style appears to be very limited right now.
In all honesty, I’m not an expert at Jordan shoes, but I have a 23 year old who has a PhD in all Jordan shoes. Why? He caddied for him and proceeded to go down that “rabbit hole” of shoes. A little different taste than most of us, but a similar result.


----------



## EDC390 (Jan 10, 2019)

Thanks for all the shoe construction info. I've seen most of it, but it's great having it all in one place, and being able to do comparisons.

Here are the BS boots after 14 more hours and 3 miles of wear, and 3 light brushings :









All that - no blisters or discomfort. They're coming along nicely, if with slightly more creasing on the vamp than strictly necessary.
Probably time for a touch of cream polish.


----------



## Greenshirt (May 22, 2013)

Allen Edmond Park Avenue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDlABlO (Feb 5, 2010)

EDC390 said:


> Thanks for all the shoe construction info. I've seen most of it, but it's great having it all in one place, and being able to do comparisons.
> 
> Here are the BS boots after 14 more hours and 3 miles of wear, and 3 light brushings :
> 
> ...


who made those? i really like them


----------



## EDC390 (Jan 10, 2019)

TheDlABlO said:


> who made those? i really like them


The boots are by Beckett Simonon. 
Only had a week, but so far I really like them, too.


----------



## EDC390 (Jan 10, 2019)

4th wear, so they technically aren't "new" anymore. But they still look it.
Anyway, my Beckett Simonon Douglas Jodhpur boots are breaking in nicely, but now feel as though I should have bought 1/2 size smaller than my "usual" US size. I've got a little heel slip, and space to move in all directions. Not causing any issues. I'm going to pick up some insole inserts and see if that snugs them down. But I thought I'd note it here, since they insist they run "true to size."


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

Higgins Mill, by Allen Edmonds.


----------



## scottfranklin (Jan 1, 2018)

Finally getting to wear my new Magnanni cognac double-monks. I really like the color variation and shape. An impulse buy last month at Tonino in Cologne. Highly recommended store; owner was really helpful in steering me to the right size, which was smaller than I had expected.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Handsome kicks, for sure, but I would be more inclined to pair them with a pair of wool gabs or perhaps loden chinos. In any event, your feet are looking good...enjoy those new shoes.


----------



## scottfranklin (Jan 1, 2018)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Handsome kicks, for sure, but I would be more inclined to pair them with a pair of wool gabs or perhaps loden chinos. In any event, your feet are looking good...enjoy those new shoes.


Yes, the jeans are a bit of a stretch but I got impatient and wanted to wear them NOW ;-). I hadn't thought about wool or loden. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

scottfranklin said:


> Yes, the jeans are a bit of a stretch but I got impatient and wanted to wear them NOW ;-). I hadn't thought about wool or loden. Thanks for the suggestions!


You hadn't thought about wool? What do you normally wear with your dress shoes (besides jeans)?


----------



## scottfranklin (Jan 1, 2018)

I don’t have a lot of wool trousers; it’s just not something I’ve yet thought to really look into. Physics depts. are pretty odd for fashion and I’m still figuring out how to reconcile a growing interest in fashion with the culture.

I find myself drawn to certain formal things (shoes, watch) that clash with the more informal culture that I’m also comfortable in. It’s a process.


----------



## EDC390 (Jan 10, 2019)

Flanderian said:


> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/threads/shoe-construction.85307/


Can I open this topic back up a bit?
I was looking around at another pair of boots from the same source, and got a little more info:

Beckett Simonon say they employ a McKay machine to perform the Blake stitching. They go on to insist that because of this, the shoes are easy to resole.

McKay bought the Blake patent during, what, the (U.S.) Civil war?
Anybody familiar with the McKay machine? Can it possibly produce the Blake Rapid stitch? Are Blake (McKay) stitched shoes easy for a reasonably well-stocked and well-trained cobbler to resole? Or must they be sent to a manufacturer?


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Thought I'd mention this for those that could be interested. Gaziano & Girling, with whom I have no affiliation other than being a fan, is offering a GMTO right now. This was posted on the other forum two days ago I believe.

The details are that there are three models that are part of the GMTO (the Strand, the Rothschild, and something else that I can't recall), all of which will be on G&G's square deco last. The big benefit is that you can choose any color you want, including a patina that they do, for no upcharge and no MTO fee. I believe shoe trees are included as well. Metal toe taps are extra. If you like one of the models offered and the square deco last (@Watchman you might be interested) this is a pretty good offer.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

CLTesquire said:


> Thought I'd mention this for those that could be interested. Gaziano & Girling, with whom I have no affiliation other than being a fan, is offering a GMTO right now. This was posted on the other forum two days ago I believe.
> 
> The details are that there are three models that are part of the GMTO (the Strand, the Rothschild, and something else that I can't recall), all of which will be on G&G's square deco last. The big benefit is that you can choose any color you want, including a patina that they do, for no upcharge and no MTO fee. I believe shoe trees are included as well. Metal toe taps are extra. If you like one of the models offered and the square deco last (@Watchman you might be interested) this is a pretty good offer.


Why did you have to mention this to me....my wallet abhors you....


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Post a link.

"Honey, do I need another hole in my head?"
"No, but you do need a casual S/S alternative to your current loafers"
"Thanks dear. How about something in suede with a tassel?"

















"WHat about a bow"?










"IDK, I'll ask the guys. I like navy shoes, but for S/S they seem difficult to pair. Can't wear them with Khaki Chinos. Too stark a contrast with White, pink, green, or yellow. Might go with Nantucket Reds, or Seersucker. Blue Oxford, and light blue poplin might work. Medium and dark blue/Navy linen are out. That's my repertoire. Navy seems to to want grey or even olive as a partner. Must be a F/W thing"

"Well Dear, what don't you see what that nice CLT is talking about. Maybe you'll spend so much money you won't even be thinking about another pair of shoes."

"Thanks Babe. You're so understanding. You don't mind what I buy while you're tooling around in your new Lexus."

"Oh, What was that? You want to renovate the kitchen?:icon_aportnoy:"


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Not sure if I'm allowed to link to the other place but this just informational:

https://www.styleforum.net/threads/...wear-official-affiliate-thread.587045/page-27

The post is by G&G like 14 or 15 posts down the page

The pics:

Strand









Rothschild









Something I can't remember 









Patinas


























































































[email protected]


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

momsdoc said:


> Post a link.
> 
> "Honey, do I need another hole in my head?"


And yes you do.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Gentlemen,

Here is my latest pair. George Cleverley Charles in Burgundy Calf. Lovely shoes and wonderful fitting...
























Happy Sunday!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
A perfect Sunday afternoon shoe, they are indeed righteously handsome.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Very happy with my newest addition. Burgundy galosh oxford captoes by Vass.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Woofa, may you long wear those exceedingly handsome and well made shoes and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

So many amazing pairs of shoes! Here's my humble contribution, purchased from Sons Of Henrey last month:


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

My own most recent acquisition:

EG Unlined Dover in snuff suede


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

⇧ ooh, those are quite nice.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

x-post WAYWT - Magnanni boots . . .


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

The Dovers are sublime - and I really dig the above double monk ankle boots.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

CLTesquire said:


> My own most recent acquisition:
> 
> EG Unlined Dover in snuff suede
> 
> View attachment 31729


Nice - kind of belies the 1 1/2 sole of the English NST. Great summer shoe.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

The Dovers are ridiculously comfortable. The unlined suede makes the upper very soft. I wouldn't really say that I notice much in terms of increased breathability from the uppers being unlined but they are certainly more comfortable to wear and I would honestly wear these every day this summer if I could. If only EG had a pair in mink suede or mushroom suede available in my size!


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

I went bonkers at Herring’s. I needed a nice burgundy shoe, plus I was wanting some summer shoes. The grey derbies are a stretch for me; I might put in grey laces to tone it down.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

⇧ Three good looking shoes - enjoy. It's your call of course, but I like the white laces in the grey ones.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice choices - the chukkas in particular. I agree with FF - I'd stick with the white laces.


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Three good looking shoes - enjoy. It's your call of course, but I like the white laces in the grey ones.





RogerP said:


> Nice choices - the chukkas in particular. I agree with FF - I'd stick with the white laces.


I will give them a go then!


----------



## GaryMc (Jun 15, 2014)

I drove to down to London last Friday for the baseball and picked these up on the way at the Crockett and Jones Factory Shop in Northampton. Prices have gone up since I was there last August, these were £200. I've now re-laced one of the shoes, so they match.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

GaryMc said:


> I drove to down to London last Friday for the baseball and picked these up on the way at the Crockett and Jones Factory Shop in Northampton. Prices have gone up since I was there last August, these were £200. I've now re-laced one of the shoes, so they match.


Nice shoes - enjoy them.

As to the baseball - I assume you are talking about the Yankees - Red Sox games played in London last week?

If so, I watched both on TV here and - holy cow - a ton of fun, but the outsized scoring is not really reflective of the usual scoring in the sport as the unique field conditions seemed to have contributed to an incredible advantage for the hitters over the pitchers.

All that said, I'm glad you went as I hope the game becomes popular in England and, even it not, it's still a fun culture exchange. I worked with some Brits years ago and went with them to watch some cricket matches on TV (at a bar) in NYC. A great way to bring people together.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Ron Rider on closeout:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
A good looking, but somewhat unusual shoe design. Please tell me that Ron Rider doesn't have a pair of those in 9.5D!


----------



## GaryMc (Jun 15, 2014)

Fading Fast said:


> Nice shoes - enjoy them.
> 
> As to the baseball - I assume you are talking about the Yankees - Red Sox games played in London last week?
> 
> ...


I was at the first game on Saturday, it was fabulous game and a superb experience. It's actually my second game, I was in Chicago in 2006 and went to Wrigley Field for a game, it was rather mundane compared to what happened in London. Funnily enough, I didn't get to see the second game as I was home watching England play cricket on TV.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> A good looking, but somewhat unusual shoe design. Please tell me that Ron Rider doesn't have a pair of those in 9.5D!


Nope - sold out! It was a real closeout price too - $24.00!


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Not new but new to me. Thrifted these Rancourt by Eastland Mocs. These things are tanks!


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

x-post WAYWT - new shoes - Paul Stuart house brand . . .


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
A memorably handsome pair of new kicks , proving once again that fine leather and an artisan's hands can be combined to create art. May you long wear those shoes and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

Allen Edmonds Sullivan Street.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice burnishing on the toes and heel backs. May you long wear those new kicks and may you wear them only in good health!


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

eagle2250 said:


> Nice burnishing on the toes and heel backs. May you long wear those new kicks and may you wear them only in good health!


Thank you.
I dyed the pebble leather section a darker brown than they were originally.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

mreams99 said:


> Allen Edmonds Sullivan Street.
> View attachment 32818


I think the burnishing is great. Look good with those slacks, too.


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

Got these yesterday from Skoaktiebolaget, Löf & Tung Kingsley field boot in Dark Brown Utah Calf

https://www.skoaktiebolaget.com/collections/boots/products/lof-tung-kingsley-utahBathroom cellphone pic, sorry I don't have a nice camera any more.

The leather is ungodly soft, looks really good and the quality of the shoe is way above the price paid. I'm 11.5D US and the 10.5UK fits extremely well. A tiny bit loose with thin dress socks, just right with medium socks and a touch of squeeze on the outside of the ball of my foot with a really thick wool winter boot sock.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Those are fantastic boots and a terrific value.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Indeed, they are truly handsome boots. May you long wear them, winghus and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I don’t own any Utah Leather footwear but if I do another EG made to order, I might just go that way. 

To those who have them, do you think Utah Leather is better suited to boots or would it work with Bluchers?


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

SG_67 said:


> I don't own any Utah Leather footwear but if I do another EG made to order, I might just go that way.
> 
> To those who have them, do you think Utah Leather is better suited to boots or would it work with Bluchers?


I would say it goes anywhere a grain leather would work. Bluchers, boots, chukkas. It's not very shiny and I would say mostly semi-casual or casual footwear is where it belongs. It's way softer and more comfortable than any other leather upper I own. I think I'd like a loafer in it.

https://www.edwardgreen.com/discovery/delapré-utah-leathersas you can see, EG only offers it RTW on casual styles.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

winghus said:


> *I would say it goes anywhere a grain leather would work.* Bluchers, boots, chukkas. It's not very shiny and I would say mostly semi-casual or casual footwear is where it belongs. It's way softer and more comfortable than any other leather upper I own. I think I'd like a loafer in it.


Aesthetically, absolutely yes. Functionally, no. I am a huge fan of Utah leather - both for its appearance and soft cuddling comfort. But it is more prone to abrasion and less water resistant than a comparable quality grain leather. It would not be my material of choice for a field boot or one intended to confront the very worst of winter weather.

By the way, the toe cap will take a decent shine if desired.

And I'm a huge fan of the Kingsley as well:


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

RogerP said:


> Aesthetically, absolutely yes. Functionally, no. I am a huge fan of Utah leather - both for its appearance and soft cuddling comfort. But it is more prone to abrasion and less water resistant than a comparable quality grain leather. It would not be my material of choice for a field boot or one intended to confront the very worst of winter weather.
> 
> By the way, the toe cap will take a decent shine if desired.


I did mean aesthetically only. It's definitely not a tough all-weather leather. I use CXL for that.


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

SG_67 said:


> I don't own any Utah Leather footwear but if I do another EG made to order, I might just go that way.
> 
> To those who have them, do you think Utah Leather is better suited to boots or would it work with Bluchers?


Here it is in a couple of casual styles:


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Grabbed these over the weekend while the Paul Stuart sale was still going on:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Great looking kicks, but I don't think I would pair them with grey trousers and/or socks. Loden trousers would be a good match.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I have those as well. I actually like grays and browns.


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

SG_67 said:


> Grabbed these over the weekend while the Paul Stuart sale was still going on:


Is that nubuck, roughout or what?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

winghus said:


> Is that nubuck, roughout or what?


Nubuck with a vibram sole.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

The Kingsley is a handsome boot and a terrific value. I purchased it solely for the Utah leather. I could not understand how they were able to make a boot with Utah at that price. The leather is indeed plush and soft, but not as much as the EG Galways. Now that Utah leather is like butter.

However, you can get 4 pair of the L&T for the price of 1 Galway. I can put up with them being my second softest boot for that difference.

My only complaint is one that was easily resolved. I don’t like the feel of the laces. Much too slippery in the speedhooks, and feel kind of stretchy. I swapped them out for one of the extra sets of laces from one of my Carminas. Much better.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

momsdoc said:


> The Kingsley is a handsome boot and a terrific value. I purchased it solely for the Utah leather. I could not understand how they were able to make a boot with Utah at that price. The leather is indeed plush and soft, but not as much as the EG Galways. Now that Utah leather is like butter.
> 
> However, you can get 4 pair of the L&T for the price of 1 Galway. I can put up with them being my second softest boot for that difference.
> 
> My only complaint is one that was easily resolved. I don't like the feel of the laces. Much too slippery in the speedhooks, and feel kind of stretchy. I swapped them out for one of the extra sets of laces from one of my Carminas. Much better.


You need more Galways.

What about these for all that tweed you'll wear in a month or two







:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Cheaney Hudson model with rubber sole -


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> Grabbed these over the weekend while the Paul Stuart sale was still going on:
> 
> View attachment 33165


Nice!
Like monks, and like brogues. And like 'em together! :happy:


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Flanderian said:


> Nice!
> Like monk, and like brogues. And like 'em together! :happy:


Thanks! With the vibram sole they are incredibly comfortable.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> Thanks! With the vibram sole they are incredibly comfortable.


Quite welcome!

Do you know the country of origin? They look as if they might be Italian, and lest I be mistaken, I believe PS has been sourcing from premium Italian makers for some items.

And not that it's in anyway indicative of country of manufacture, but I was very surprised when I finally checked Vibram to learn it was an Italian company. Vibram soles had been showing up on U.S. and other maker's shoes for decades, and I'd just assumed it was U.S. company.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Flanderian said:


> Quite welcome!
> 
> Do you know the country of origin? They look as if they might be Italian, and lest I be mistaken, I believe PS has been sourcing from premium Italian makers for some items.
> 
> And not that it's in anyway indicative of country of manufacture, but I was very surprised when I finally checked Vibram to learn it was an Italian company. Vibram soles had been showing up on U.S. and other maker's shoes for decades, and I'd just assumed it was U.S. company.


They are Italian. Paul Stuart has reworked their whole shoe program and though they still maintain a selection of English made shoes (C&J I believe still) they bulk are Italian made.

Vibram is a composite of Vitale Bramani who I believe was an Italian mountain climber. He invented the lug sole which became the basis for the company.

The nice thing about Vibram is that they are incredibly durable, and can be applied to Goodyear or Blake constructed shoes. When the sole does wear out, the old sole is removed and the new one applied without having to completely recraft the shoe.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> They are Italian. Paul Stuart has reworked their whole shoe program and though they still maintain a selection of English made shoes (C&J I believe still) they bulk are Italian made.
> 
> Vibram is a composite of Vitale Bramani who I believe was an Italian mountain climber. He invented the lug sole which became the basis for the company.
> 
> The nice thing about Vibram is that they are incredibly durable, and can be applied to Goodyear or Blake constructed shoes. When the sole does wear out, the old sole is removed and the new one applied without having to completely recraft the shoe.


Thanks for the added information.

I've always found that the wide variety of Vibram soles on footwear I've worn over the years have generally offered good traction, durability and comfort. Lug designs and the name Vibram became synonymous to extent that irrespective of maker, many such soles were simply termed Vibram soles.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

This thread has been dormant for nearly a month, so I'll give it a bump with the C & J Chiltern, which should be in my possession by early December:


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Tiger said:


> This thread has been dormant for nearly a month, so I'll give it a bump with the C & J Chiltern, which should be in my possession by early December:
> 
> View attachment 34067


Are those in stock or did you have to get them MTO?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

SG_67 said:


> Are those in stock or did you have to get them MTO?


They were added to the C&J lineup in 2018. Placed the order with Pediwear, who in turn submits the order to the C&J factory. Takes a few weeks for production...


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Tiger said:


> This thread has been dormant for nearly a month, so I'll give it a bump with the C & J Chiltern, which should be in my possession by early December:
> 
> View attachment 34067


Wow - nice choice!


----------



## MattB83 (Jul 9, 2019)

Tiger said:


> This thread has been dormant for nearly a month, so I'll give it a bump with the C & J Chiltern, which should be in my possession by early December:
> 
> View attachment 34067


Very nice! Great choice


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words, everyone!


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Picked these up slightly used at well priced consignment for personal use. Eastland made by Rancourt.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Do shoes count as new if you - just hypothetically speaking - totally forgot you owned them and then discovered them after maybe 3 years or more, tucked away in a dusty corner? 

They certainly feel new to me again!

AE Townley, shell.


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

RogerP said:


> Do shoes count as new if you - just hypothetically speaking - totally forgot you owned them and then discovered them after maybe 3 years or more, tucked away in a dusty corner?
> 
> They certainly feel new to me again!
> 
> AE Townley, shell.


Works for me. Nice looking shoes!


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

RogerP said:


> Do shoes count as new if you - just hypothetically speaking - totally forgot you owned them and then discovered them after maybe 3 years or more, tucked away in a dusty corner?
> 
> They certainly feel new to me again!
> 
> AE Townley, shell.


Of all the people that would have this problem, I fully expected @momsdoc to be the guy. You've proven me wrong!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

CLTesquire said:


> Of all the people that would have this problem, I fully expected @momsdoc to be the guy. You've proven me wrong!


:beer:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

A new pair of Lucchese's delivered to our front door just over a week ago:










Lucchese's F7052 design, a Chelsea Boot in cigar hued American Bison hide, made with their Roper Toe and heel. A pliable hide, soft to the touch and very comforting on the foot!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ VERY nice! I've been wanting try Bison as it seems to be suddenly on offer from a wide range of manufacturers. I really like the texture.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

RogerP said:


> ^^^ VERY nice! I've been wanting try Bison as it seems to be suddenly on offer from a wide range of manufacturers. I really like the texture.


I think it might be due to the increased popularity of bison meat, which is on offer from a wide range of suppliers. I really like the texture.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

RogerP said:


> ^^^ VERY nice! I've been wanting try Bison as it seems to be suddenly on offer from a wide range of manufacturers. I really like the texture.





StephenRG said:


> I think it might be due to the increased popularity of bison meat, which is on offer from a wide range of suppliers. I really like the texture.


The texture and the pliability of the hide are what most interested me as well and with a pair of penny loafers, Ranger Mocs and these latest Lucchese's in Bison Hide, I can tell you that the bison hide is every bit as comfortable as I'd expected it to be, but it seems impossible, or at least very, very difficult to work up and maintain much of a shine on the shoes/boots...at least with the pair(s) in my collection. The good news is casual doesn't always call for a high shine!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> The texture and the pliability of the hide are what most interested me as well and with a pair of penny loafers, Ranger Mocs and these latest Lucchese's in Bison Hide, I can tell you that the bison hide is every bit as comfortable as I'd expected it to be, but it seems impossible, or at least very, very difficult to work up and maintain much of a shine on the shoes/boots...at least with the pair(s) in my collection. The good news is casual doesn't always call for a high shine!


Thanks for the feedback. I'm even more intrigued now. And yes, most examples I've seen have a more flat, low gloss finish. And as you correctly observe, that's just fine for more casual footwear. Enjoy those beauties!


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Not mine but a really cool example of some bison chukkas.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Yeah, that'll do!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Very nice indeed!


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Just got these yesterday from Leffot and will take them out today. It's dangerous having that place within a block of where I work!


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

I’d like to find some bison chukkas myself.
Where can I find these in a narrow width?
Rancourt is the only option that I can think of to check out.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Well Rancourt does offer a chukka design in bison hide. I have their Ranger Mocs in Raisin hued Bison hide and with the exception of the Lactae Hevea soles they were fitted with repeatedly coming loose from the uppers, I think them to be a rather handsome shoe that is comfortable on the foot and a pleasure to wear when the soles are firmly attached! :crazy:


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

I found a pair of new old stock (2012) Allen Edmonds chelsea boots in ostrich that just arrived this week.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

I shall rescue this thread from the deep with good news. A shipping confirmation has been received for a box containing a long awaited creation from a certain Mr. Green. Great excitement is brewing within.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

New arrivals! Edward Green Galways in the rarely seen Mahogany Country Calf. These are on the 72 last with a Ridgeway sole and Veldtschoen construction. They are going to be wear in whatever weather boots.

The smell is intoxicating.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh wow - terrific boots! That combo is one that I have wanted for the longest time - mahogany cc rules!


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

RogerP said:


> Oh wow - terrific boots! That combo is one that I have wanted for the longest time - mahogany cc rules!


thought you were going to get a pair???


----------



## IT_cyclist (Oct 17, 2015)

From eBay. $102
Arrived a couple of weeks ago and took their maiden voyage today.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

IT_cyclist said:


> From eBay. $102
> Arrived a couple of weeks ago and took their maiden voyage today.


great find!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

CLTesquire said:


> thought you were going to get a pair???


They've been on the wish list for a while.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

New arrival - 'Kingsley' by Lof & Tung from Skoaktiebolaget. I've been wanting a smart-looking but super-comfortable boot for court. It's hard to beat the combination of Utah and suede for comfort, and this par feels fantastic right out of the box.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Those are tempting! What size do you wear in L&T?


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

CLTesquire said:


> Those are tempting! What size do you wear in L&T?


UK9


----------



## IT_cyclist (Oct 17, 2015)

RogerP said:


> New arrival - 'Kingsley' by Lof & Tung from Skoaktiebolaget. I've been wanting a smart-looking but super-comfortable boot for court. It's hard to beat the combination of Utah and suede for comfort, and this par feels fantastic right out of the box.


I was looking at those the other day. I restrained myself. Now I"m tempted again.


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

RogerP said:


> New arrival - 'Kingsley' by Lof & Tung from Skoaktiebolaget. I've been wanting a smart-looking but super-comfortable boot for court. It's hard to beat the combination of Utah and suede for comfort, and this par feels fantastic right out of the box.


Roger, did you notice that they've switched the newer Kingsleys to the "S" last? The "T" last seems to have disappeared on all the new arrivals, replaced by the "S" last, and "S for loafers" on the new loafers. Someone mentioned that there was a design flaw in the "T" last on SF and I wonder now if they were right.

Those look great by the way.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

winghus said:


> Roger, did you notice that they've switched the newer Kingsleys to the "S" last? The "T" last seems to have disappeared on all the new arrivals, replaced by the "S" last, and "S for loafers" on the new loafers. Someone mentioned that there was a design flaw in the "T" last on SF and I wonder now if they were right.
> 
> Those look great by the way.


Thanks - I had not noticed the last change but they certainly were very comfortable out of the box for a full day's wear.


----------



## IT_cyclist (Oct 17, 2015)

These came last week from Herring. First wearing today. Just in time for snow.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

IT_cyclist said:


> These came last week from Herring. First wearing today. Just in time for snow.


A handsome pair of kicks, for sure. it_cyclist, may you long wear them and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Very smart boots!


----------



## scottfranklin (Jan 1, 2018)

IT_cyclist said:


> These came last week from Herring. First wearing today. Just in time for snow.


Very nice! What is the sole? I'm assuming Dainite or something non-leather so works in snow? It's got a very nice, low profile and the split toe looks awesome.


----------



## IT_cyclist (Oct 17, 2015)

scottfranklin said:


> Very nice! What is the sole? I'm assuming Dainite or something non-leather so works in snow? It's got a very nice, low profile and the split toe looks awesome.


Dainite.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

These are on the way soon I am told:


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

*Something so special about shoes/boots with texture:*


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Just lovely - details? Sons of Henrey by any chance?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

RogerP said:


> ^^^ Just lovely - details? Sons of Henrey by any chance?


You're too good! Sons of Henrey chukkas in ebony baby lama. Soft, elegant, and very comfortable. One of the better answers to the, "What can I wear with business casual" queries that surface from time to time.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Tiger said:


> You're too good! Sons of Henrey chukkas in ebony baby lama. Soft, elegant, and very comfortable. One of the better answers to the, "What can I wear with business casual" queries that surface from time to time.


is the leather as soft and supple as it looks?


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Tiger said:


> You're too good! Sons of Henrey chukkas in ebony baby lama. Soft, elegant, and very comfortable. One of the better answers to the, "What can I wear with business casual" queries that surface from time to time.


Yep. And I'd rock those right up to a sport coat and tie.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

SG_67 said:


> is the leather as soft and supple as it looks?


Sure is. Hate to admit it, but I find myself periodically touching the boots when I wear them, as an indulgence.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Tiger said:


> Sure is. Hate to admit it, but I find myself periodically touching the boots when I wear them, as an indulgence.


A harmless vice.


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

SG_67 said:


> is the leather as soft and supple as it looks?


Yes, but the smell is the best part.


----------



## scottfranklin (Jan 1, 2018)

The saga of how I went from black captoe to burgundy NST to grey suede chukkas is in a different thread, but these Meccariellos just arrived and they are everything I hoped! The color changes a lot with the lighting: this Rochester grey day + the grey of the car seats really pulls out the grey; they look much bluer in more yellow light.

Sizing is consistent with the Aeris I had ordered previously. A 9E is properly snug when laced to where the flaps are almost touching, so a smidge large, but nothing that can't be handled with a tongue pad if it becomes an issue (per my trusted cobbler, who's old school Italian).


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Beauties!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Cross post from the Crockett & Jones thread - and more pics there.

Crockett & Jones Ross


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

RogerP said:


> Cross post from the Crockett & Jones thread - and more pics there.
> 
> Crockett & Jones Ross


Very nice. your pic nicely redefines my concept of what a boot tree might be! LOL.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Justin's Button boots have arrived,


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I didn’t realize Justin’s made boots like that. I’ve always thought of them as a western boots company.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Justin Fitzpatrick


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

momsdoc said:


> Justin Fitzpatrick


Ah! Thank you.


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

I was intrigued by the bison chukkas posted in early October. I ended up choosing a boot instead.










These are "the boots your mother warned you about."


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

All set to take my recent A&E Cavanough Penny Loafers for a stroll, it's raining now.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

mreams99 said:


> View attachment 37347


Ooooooh..
Black or navy?
Either way, ooooooh.


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

Peak and Pine said:


> Ooooooh..
> Black or navy?
> Either way, ooooooh.


Black bison.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

I've decided to adress some holes in my shoe wardrobe.

Now I know that at some point in the past I had mentioned that I will only be buying footwear that I find unique and interesting. However, over this 4 day weekend, I changed over my closet from S/S shoes to my F/W boots.

It became apparent to me that that I could use a brown leather Chelsea To supplement those I have. So I went shopping for one and only that one on-line. And as can be the case, things got a little out of hand.

I have a Navy double monk ankle boot that has served me well, and drawn a number of compliments. I have oft thought it would be nice if it came in other colors. Now I am aware that quite a few here disdain monks in general, and double monks in particular. I would be the first to concede that a double monk ankle boot is an acquired taste. But I have acquired it.

I have even been willing to overcome my aversion to black, for shoes. I would wear them to my murder trial, or funerals. However, everyone could use black dress boots, and I find them indespensble, having a bal, Chelsea, and a C&J Somerville. I have now made the leap to black Jodhpurs.































Now if only those monks came in cherry, and Jodphurs in Burgundy..........sigh.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

G&G would make you a nice Jodhpur in burgundy...


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

I’m sure they would. But at that price point, I can get the MTO Valways I want and a Carmina Jodhpur. Except for my Utah Galway, which was discounted enough at Saks that I couldn't resist, The $1K barrier is like crossing the Rubicon.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Crossing the Rubicon went ok for a while.

It’ll be fun!


----------



## Color 8 (Sep 18, 2015)

I really want the Carmina jodhpur boots, but I'm trying to stay on an "austerity plan"


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

momsdoc said:


> I'm sure they would. But at that price point, I can get the MTO Valways I want and a Carmina Jodhpur. Except for my Utah Galway, which was discounted enough at Saks that I couldn't resist, The $1K barrier is like crossing the Rubicon.


LOL The Rubicon is indeed a challenging crossing, but have heart. That first crossing is always the most challenging and after that it gets incidentally easier and easier. There is hope....I think?


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL The Rubicon is indeed a challenging crossing, but have heart. That first crossing is always the most challenging and after that it gets incidentally easier and easier. There is hope....I think?


That's what I'm afraid of.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

I used to feel the same way @momsdoc but life is good on the other side. I order with less frequency but find that I enjoy individual pairs much more. Additionally, I haven't seen anything equal to G&G's vintage oak or EG's dark oak. If I want, what is in my opinion, the perfect shade of brown then I need to bite the bullet and order from EG or G&G. If I didn't, I would regret it and would just wonder "what if" every time I wore a different pair. By way of example, I've never regretted for one instance buying a pair of dark oak Dovers or Chelsea. They're just great.

I had some trepidation over ordering a recent pair of Galways. But then they arrived, are awesome, and they've been perfect ever since. I just don't order 3 pairs and am super happy with 1 pair. I'm anxiously awaiting next year's Galway order, which sounds like a potential Mahogany Zug Galway on the 72 last.

You have a pair of Galways and you know the feeling you experience when you wear them. Imagine that experience every day.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

I present the Gaziano & Girling Arran chukka in vintage oak. These are made on the MH71 last with a single wensum rubber sole. G&G also did an instep adjustment on the right foot (which has a higher instep than my left foot) at no extra charge. I bought these from Mehra out of Vancouver and let him choose the lining color for me, only specifying that I wanted something interesting. I'm quite happy.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

The Arran is a spectacular piece of work. I'd no doubt already own a pair if retailers more routinely stocked F width fittings, as G&G's standard E width does not work for me.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

RogerP said:


> The Arran is a spectacular piece of work. I'd no doubt already own a pair if retailers more routinely stocked F width fittings, as G&G's standard E width does not work for me.


Thankfully the E width seems to work, especially now that I can have the instep adjustment. I'm wearing these today and they are ultra comfortable. I'm already thinking about a pair for next fall...perhaps a brown suede or a sleek black version. Their vintage cedar is really great as well. Decisions....


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

So the Arrans above actually had a friend travel with them in the box from Mehra.

I present the Gaziano & Girling Thorpe boot in oak hatch grain. The Thorpe is a really cool split toe boot and can be made in a variety of ways, from sleek to the complete opposite end of the spectrum. As I don't really wear boots to the office, other than the Arrans above, I made these up as a foul weather, casual boot. These are on the GG06 last with a stormwelt and Ridgeway sole. I also went up a width to accommodate thicker socks. The Thorpe normally comes with just blind eyelets but I had that changed somewhat with the addition of 4 speed hooks. Finally, I opted for a green lining. Very pleased with the final product!


----------



## ItalianStyle (Mar 13, 2017)

I decided to take advantage of Herring's Christmas offer and cautiously venture into the realm of two-tone shoes.
I went for the Hathaway II and they were delivered today. I'm really amazed with the speedy delivery (and ease of purchase including the upfront tax payment).

Next purchase may be a tweed variety...


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

A very handsome shoe. I’m sure you will find numerous uses for it. I suspect you will come to find it indispensable.
with those colors, it is indeed, a “cautious” entry into the wold of 2 tone/materials shoes. Next stop.....contrasting, complimentary colors. Tweed is a nice intermediary step.


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

I received my new Rancourt Byron boots yesterday. These are made in spruce kudu.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Christmas gift... to myself. Classic NOS Florsheim 93602. Gunboats!


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

I have been fortunate to thrift three pairs of gokey over the last few months and I can tell you that these are tanks.








the leather is absurdly thick and the shoes drastically heavier than the average top sider. As per some info I found online I have given them two coats with Obernauf and they look great. This is completely different from wearing let's say a sperry top sided. This feels like the first time I experienced Viberg boots. I will still be wearing my sperry gold cup as they are more comfortable and my rancourts but these will see regular use as well.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Woofa said:


> I have been fortunate to thrift three pairs of gokey over the last few months and I can tell you that these are tanks.
> View attachment 40170
> 
> the leather is absurdly thick and the shoes drastically heavier than the average top sider. As per some info I found online I have given them two coats with Obernauf and they look great. This is completely different from wearing let's say a sperry top sided. This feels like the first time I experienced Viberg boots. I will still be wearing my sperry gold cup as they are more comfortable and my rancourts but these will see regular use as well.


They all look great. As for boat shoes up against Raincort and Toosider, the two eyelet loo like competitors. But the takeaway is your own claim that the Sperry and Raincourt are more comfortable.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

After an 11 month wait Justin finally came thru. He has been in communication regularly since the delay in delivery commenced. I'm impressed that he called me personably on my cell to keep me up to date. 
Without further ado here are the J. Fitzpatrick Meadowbrooks in walnut museum calf along with complimentary shoe trees for my patience


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Very striking boots and nice looking trees. At least there was no danger of you having to go barefoot while waiting on this pair!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

A very handsome boot for sure, momsdoc. May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

Awaiting a pair of Grandview in grey calf and suede. Took advantage of the 10% disc. I figure should arrive in about 2 months. Doc those are fine looking kicks.


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

mreams99 said:


> I received my new Rancourt Byron boots yesterday. These are made in spruce kudu.
> View attachment 39081


Never spied a spruce green kudu in the wild  . Brush the kudu hair from your cords.

Then I'll give you a like:loveyou:


----------



## paxonus (Dec 26, 2016)

Just picked up this discontinued model AE. Looking forward to spring weather.


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

paxonus said:


> Just picked up this discontinued model AE. Looking forward to spring weather.
> 
> View attachment 40201


Here in the East we're still waiting for winter.  Nice shoes, wear them well.


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

EclecticSr. said:


> Never spied a spruce green kudu in the wild  . Brush the kudu hair from your cords.
> 
> Then I'll give you a like:loveyou:


Ha!
My cat rubbed up against my leg about 10 seconds before I took that picture!


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

Nothing new here in the last month?
Working from home today was a good opportunity to wear my navy shell MacNeils for the first time.


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

Sons of Henry Byron GMTO in Horween sienna hatch grain:


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Very happy with these.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

This page alone is pretty damned impressive - congrats to all!


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

New (to me) Vass in plum museum calf.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

Jerryfromtheislands said:


> What do you think about this ankle-boots? You like more the first or the second?


I like the first pair better in terms of style. As for the link, you probably won't find many fans of "vegan leather" shoes in this forum.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

New arrival from Sons of Henrey in burgundy lama calf. Not actual lama - but an impressively soft and supple grain leather.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

RogerP said:


> New arrival from Sons of Henrey in burgundy lama calf. Not actual lama - but an impressively soft and supple grain leather.


Given my history of excessive shoe/boot purchases, Mrs Eagle gives me the look (you know, that look we men all try to avoid) every time I buy another pair. However, if those boots were actual llama hide, I believe she would gleefully buy them for me. Years ago she was spat upon by a llama at a county fair we attended with the kids and grand kids and I suspect she would consider a pair of llama hide boots to be poetic justice for past grievances. LOL. I've got to find me some llama boots! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

RogerP said:


> New arrival from Sons of Henrey in burgundy lama calf. Not actual lama - but an impressively soft and supple grain leather.


Love them...and I think they are actual llama leather.


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

RogerP said:


> New arrival from Sons of Henrey in burgundy lama calf. Not actual lama - but an impressively soft and supple grain leather.


These are perfect.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Cheers folks - first outing today and they are super comfy.


----------



## IT_cyclist (Oct 17, 2015)

eagle2250 said:


> Given my history of excessive shoe/boot purchases, Mrs Eagle gives me the look (you know, that look we men all try to avoid) every time I buy another pair. However, if those boots were actual llama hide, I believe she would gleefully buy them for me. Years ago she was spat upon by a llama at a county fair we attended with the kids and grand kids and I suspect she would consider a pair of llama hide boots to be poetic justice for past grievances. LOL. I've got to find me some llama boots! Thanks for the inspiration.


I know that look All. Too. Well.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

A day late and a dollar short, I fear, for this thread, but these photos were posted to WAYWT yesterday:

Sneakers - To Boot New York
Bucks - Magnanni
Tassel loafers - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Jerryfromtheislands said:


> Hi,
> 
> I read lot of people say "burgundy" for a color that I always think was "bordeaux". They are the same?


Are they the same? No. Is there universal agreement on the appropriate terms for all the varying shades of red? Also no. Does everyone see the exactly the same shade on their monitor as you do on yours? No again! Am I ever going to stop asking myself questions and then answering them? Yup!


----------



## IT_cyclist (Oct 17, 2015)

I once ordered a pair of loafers from AE. Same style as another one I owned. One was burgundy. The other merlot. When they came, they were Exactly. The. Same. Color. Sent them back because SWMBO would not allow that.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Just got these beauties off eBay. Knew the name but had never seen a pair before. Out of the box they are a little snug, have shoe trees in them and will have to touch them up a bit but these are clearly nice quality shoes.
does anyone know much about them? Not a lot on the internet except they made exceptional bespoke shoes in Rome and Silvano Lattanzi bought them out at some point. Happy to hear more. Would bespoke shoes have a size?


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Giving this a little bump as I know AA members must be able to tell me something about these shoes.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Veldt construction oak zug because the weather will eventually not be a million degrees outside.


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

I just purchased these Allen Edmonds Higgins Mill boots in "chili" cordovan.
I think it's a nice color.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

mreams99 said:


> I just purchased these Allen Edmonds Higgins Mill boots in "chili" cordovan.
> I think it's a nice color.
> View attachment 47405


That is a great purchase.. May you long wear those notably handsome kicks and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

CLTesquire said:


> Veldt construction oak zug because the weather will eventually not be a million degrees outside.
> 
> View attachment 47098


Who makes this?


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

winghus said:


> Who makes this?


I purposely left off the name of the maker as an experiment. Who do you think? Is it EG or someone else?


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

CLTesquire said:


> I purposely left off the name of the maker as an experiment. Who do you think? Is it EG or someone else?


I wouldn't think EG, no. The finishing isn't what I would expect from them. The toe is more bulbous than any Galway pictures I've seen but I don't know their lasts honestly as EG is out of my price range. Looks more like one of the many Galway styled boots out there done in (willow?) zug. I've thought about doing an MTO for a zug boot with a Ridgeway sole with someone like Lof &Tung.

Are they C & J?


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

winghus said:


> I wouldn't think EG, no. The finishing isn't what I would expect from them. The toe is more bulbous than any Galway pictures I've seen but I don't know their lasts honestly as EG is out of my price range. Looks more like one of the many Galway styled boots out there done in (willow?) zug. I've thought about doing an MTO for a zug boot with a Ridgeway sole with someone like Lof &Tung.
> 
> Are they C & J?


So these are from Foster & Son. The last is really, really close to the Edward Green 64 last, which is kind of a bulbous boot last and honestly fits me about the same as this boot. I will say that the 202 or 82 lasted Galways give a much different look. That has its place but wasn't what I was looking for in this instance.

The leather is indeed Zug. Oak zug from Horween to be precise.

Style wise they are as close to work oriented Galway styles as I have seen from any other maker. The only real difference is the stitching that parallels the eyelets is a touch more angular on the Fosters and more gently curving on a Galway.

Construction wise they are close but not at the level of EG. Galways are simply cleaner at certain areas of the shoe, the heel being one of them. I would say the burnishing isn't the same level but that may be more a product of the Zug leather, which is a much thicker, tougher, and more resistant leather than the country calf Galways that I have. I have seen a Foster boot in country calf and the burnishing was much better.

All in all, I'm pretty pleased with them, especially given that they were 40% of the cost of a comparable Galway. I wanted something to wear in cruddy weather chasing my kids outside and I think these will be perfect for that use.


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

CLTesquire said:


> So these are from Foster & Son. The last is really, really close to the Edward Green 64 last, which is kind of a bulbous boot last and honestly fits me about the same as this boot. I will say that the 202 or 82 lasted Galways give a much different look. That has its place but wasn't what I was looking for in this instance.
> 
> The leather is indeed Zug. Oak zug from Horween to be precise.
> 
> ...


What sole do they have? And yeah, I would bet zug is the reason they don't look as well finished as other F&S shoes I've seen.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

winghus said:


> What sole do they have? And yeah, I would bet zug is the reason they don't look as well finished as other F&S shoes I've seen.


Ridgeway sole


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

CLTesquire and mreams99 - terrific boots, gents!


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

My new ranger Mocs from Rancourt arrived today. It was slightly scary how excited I was to open them.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

never behind said:


> My new ranger Mocs from Rancourt arrived today. It was slightly scary how excited I was to open them.
> 
> View attachment 48267
> 
> View attachment 48269


Beautiful. Enjoy and wear them in good health.


----------



## krock (Mar 4, 2016)

Got Herring Ilminster in blue suede on BF sale. They are my first foray into double monks 
Have to praise Herring's exceptional customer service that managed to ship on the same day during a BF sale.
Also should mention that they look as if they were much more expensive than their listed price (not to mention BF discounts). 
Shot right out of the box, only briefly tried on to check if the size was OK, and you can still see the DHL outer box in background.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Bringing things back...

Gaziano & Girling St. James II in Vintage Cherry










Gaziano & Girling St. James II in Vintage Rioja


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

never behind said:


> My new ranger Mocs from Rancourt arrived today. It was slightly scary how excited I was to open them.
> 
> View attachment 48267
> 
> View attachment 48269


Welcome to the irresistible force of the Dark Side! LOL. I do so love my Rancourt Ranger Mocs.


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

Is nobody buying shoes these days?

Here is a pair that I recently received. These are the Allen Edmonds Landon (with shark on the upper). These have been nicknamed the Landshark.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

mreams99 said:


> Here is a pair that I recently received. These are the Allen Edmonds Landon (with shark on the upper). These have been nicknamed the Landshark.
> View attachment 57051


Those are smart. Very high IQ. Brown or burgundy? Like very much the exotic's limited exposure, have not seen just the flaps done in skins before. Nice.

I got something similar in February, similar in that the exotic is not the whole shoe. Florsheim bals with alligator caps, EBay at a fair price....










Given a choice, I'd take yours.


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

Peak and Pine said:


> Those are smart. Very high IQ. Brown or burgundy? Like very much the exotic's limited exposure, have not seen just the flaps done in skins before. Nice.
> 
> I got something similar in February, similar in that the exotic is not the whole shoe. Florsheim bals with alligator caps, EBay at a fair price...
> 
> View attachment 57055


Those Florsheims look nice.

My boots are burgundy, with black shark in the back.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

mreams99 said:


> Is nobody buying shoes these days?
> 
> Here is a pair that I recently received. These are the Allen Edmonds Landon (with shark on the upper). These have been nicknamed the Landshark.
> View attachment 57051


Very handsome pair of kicks. May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health.


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

I have to brush my dress shoes every so often as they are mostly just dust collectors now.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

I just got a pair of Chromexcel LHS a few weeks ago. They are getting a lot of wear but not dressy wear.


----------



## Dandan (Jul 17, 2020)

I've loved this thread and am pleased it's active again.

I recently bought a pair of Vass Budapesters on the 3636 last, which has piqued my interest in Hungarian and other Central European shoes. I received these Sandor Kiss split-toe Norwegians on the Pisa last on Monday. I didn't think of photographing them until after I tried them out on a three-kilometre walk and haven't conditioned or polished them yet.

I've tended to prefer Italian to even English shoes, and I know Central European shoes are about as far from Italian as it's possible to get, but I'm growing fond of their Old Man vibe.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

never behind said:


> I have to brush my dress shoes every so often as they are mostly just dust collectors now.


Many of us feel your pain during this age of social distancing and we face the same type of guilt regarding the situational abandonment of our beloved shoes and boots, as they sit gathering dust on our shoe racks. But rest assured my Luccheses, my beloved penny loafers and camp mocs, and yes, even my Birkenstocks have never seen so much wear time! LOL. Look for the silver lining my friend, look for the silver lining!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

never behind said:


> I have to brush my dress shoes every so often as they are mostly just dust collectors now.


I try to clean my shoes often now since they collect a lot of dust.


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

eagle2250 said:


> Many of us feel your pain during this age of social distancing and we face the same type of guilt regarding the situational abandonment of our beloved shoes and boots, as they sit gathering dust on our shoe racks. But rest assured my Luccheses, my beloved penny loafers and camp mocs, and yes, even my Birkenstocks have never seen so much wear time! LOL. Look the silver lining my friend, look for the silver lining!


This is true. And I've really enjoyed all the time in my new slippers I received for Christmas. Even today, since it's snowed in Indy and is freezing.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

never behind said:


> This is true. And I've really enjoyed all the time in my new slippers I received for Christmas. Even today, since it's snowed in Indy and is freezing.
> 
> View attachment 57077


I think I remember having those types of slippers.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

never behind said:


> This is true. And I've really enjoyed all the time in my new slippers I received for Christmas. Even today, since it's snowed in Indy and is freezing.
> 
> View attachment 57077


When we lived in Hoosierville I used to wear shearling lined Ascots during the coldest months of the year, but they are just not a reasonable option here in Mickey and Minnie's back yard. At the moment, I am wearing a pair of Birks. May you long wear those new slippers and may you wear them only in good health!


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

You don't really need those new shoes, do you, Comrade ?


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

New Meermin MTO split toe double monks finally arrived, after a three month delay due their factory in Shanghai being shut down.


----------

